# Raising Ducky



## krandall

I decided that since people enjoyed following along with the journey of Panda's Litter, you might also enjoy following along on Ducky's journey as a show/performance prospect. Of course there will be a lot of overlap with raising a puppy to be a good, "solid citizen" pet puppy, so I hope that everyone can benefit from it. 

I didn't know quite where to put it. I started to put it in the puppy section, but realized that the "puppy year" goes by in a flash, and is really just be beginning of a young dog's career. So I'm posting it here under "General". 🤷‍♀️

As many who followed our litter thread know, Ducky's last littermate left yesterday afternoon. The weaning pens were broken down, and a smaller pen was set up for Ducky in my office. This will be his nap spot, time-out spot and his "safe storage" spot when he needs to be left home alone. Right now, he is having a bit of a temper tantrum, as I put him in it for his morning nap for the first time without any siblings. But I do think it is important for him to learn to settle by himself. So, for now, I'm letting him cry it out.

*Note, I did go back and put a small crate in the pen for him to see if he'd prefer that to cuddle in. I positioned it against the wall, so it didn't give him any escape access! Panda also asked to go in with him, and I let her for now. They are BOTH adjusting to life without the other puppies!









Ducky has the run. of our large kitchen when he is awake, along with the "big dogs". This would be MUCH TOO MUCH SPACE if I had just brought him home from another breeder. But he grew up here, and has proven that he is trustworthy in this space and knows how to find and use the litter box reliably in this space.









The "toy cube" is NOT something I would run out and buy for a puppy you bring home from a breeder either. They are expensive, (meant for litters) and a 10 week old puppy is getting to the end of playing with it. But he is small and still likes it. And I have it, so he still gets to play with it!

I did put one of our big "couch" type dog cushions in the corner of the kitchen so he and Panda can comfortably lounge on it together!









He is sleeping upstairs with us (and the rest of the dogs!) in a small plastic crate on top of Kodi's crate, beside my bed. He's been a star. He has been up there for about a week, while I crate trained the rest of the puppies, and has mostly slept through the night, only getting up when one of the other puppies needed to get up. Last night he did start squeaking at around 5:00 and had to get up to poop, but then settled right back in, and slept until we all got up!


----------



## krandall

Good news... the temper tantrum lasted about 20 minutes, then he fell SOUND asleep! I KNEW he needed it!


----------



## 31818

This is going to be a fun thread!

Is he bonding with either Kodi or Pixel yet?

Does he show any interest in nursing Panda?


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> This is going to be a fun thread!
> 
> Is he bonding with either Kodi or Pixel yet?
> 
> Does he show any interest in nursing Panda?


He has always loved "Auntie Pixel", and as long as Dave isn't around, she likes to play with him. If Dave is around, she gets REALLY jealous. Kodi doesn't have much use for him, poor lad. 

I finally had to enforce the weaning. I was afraid that with only him left, if she bagged up too much, he, alone, wouldn't be able to relieve the pressure and she'd get in trouble. So over the last week, I started really reducing her food, and reducing her access to the puppies at "cuddle times", when they were most likely to want to nurse. She is playing with him non-stop when he is awake, which is lovely, but he's not trying to nurse, nor is she encouraging it.


----------



## Mikki

Great pics. I plan on following.


----------



## 31818

As some members on the list may not know, I have met Panda (and Kodi and Pixel). I am surprised how big Ducky is compared to Panda. Ricky is bigger than Panda but not by a whole lot. And I think Ducky is still the smallest in the litter?


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> As some members on the list may not know, I have met Panda (and Kodi and Pixel). I am surprised how big Ducky is compared to Panda. Ricky is bigger than Panda but not by a whole lot. And I think Ducky is still the smallest in the litter?


WAY smaller! And the photos may make him look bigger than he is? At 10 1/2 weeks he just hit 4 lbs. She is 12 1/2.


----------



## krandall

This morning's training session was stacking practice. I had two criteria to start, that he stand still and look at my finger. I am not yet worried about "how" he stands. Now that he is pretty reliably standing still and looking at my finger for a few seconds, I am working on touching his feet while he remains standing. Obviously, he's still having some trouble with this, but this is only the second time we've done this part. Once he will let me touch all 4 feet without moving, I'll start moving one foot at a time. When he lets me do THAT, then if he doesn't land himself in a good stack, (he's pretty well balanced, so he usually does) I can move whatever foot is needed to get a good stack.


----------



## krandall

Next on the agenda were some errands... Ducky's first! The bank, where they fell in love with him, and he got cuddles from several staff members and he gave out tail wags and kisses in abundance, and then on to "Big Lots" a small cut-rate dept. store where I needed to pick up a few things, and that I know to be dog friendly. They wanted to know where on their shelves I'd found that cute little thing!

He rode in the car like a champ, not to be out-done by his sibs, who have all traveled well to their new homes! (and wore his new collar for the first time too!)

Yes, for those of you wondering, as a future show dog, Ducky will not be wearing a harness, because it would ruin his coat. HOWEVER, I will be VERY careful to train him VERY WELL, so the he does not pull on his neck or hurt his throat. If he is in any situation where that could happen, he will be carried! He actually won't wear a collar much either. But he needs to at least get used to it, so it was part of his training for today!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Fantastic thread, it’s lovely to be kept in the loop with Ducky’s progress😊


----------



## Sheri

This has been very interesting, Karen, and I especially loved watching the entire Table exercises to see how you work the clicker part of it. Well, I also liked knowing that you were able to bear for 20 minutes the "tantrum" over being alone for his nap, and that it didn't break your heart to hear Kodi's sorrow at not being involved with the Table and treats. I always felt guilty about that sort of thing, though I wouldn't give in. It didn't seem to bother you, and that was interesting and encouraging. 
Thank you!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love this thread! Loved watching the stacking training and how you used treats and clicker. Are you letting him just nibble at a treat or giving the whole thing? I've seen them do something lie that at the Westminster show where it looks like they let them nibble but not eat the whole thing.


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> This has been very interesting, Karen, and I especially loved watching the entire Table exercises to see how you work the clicker part of it. Well, I also liked knowing that you were able to bear for 20 minutes the "tantrum" over being alone for his nap, and that it didn't break your heart to hear Kodi's sorrow at not being involved with the Table and treats. I always felt guilty about that sort of thing, though I wouldn't give in. It didn't seem to bother you, and that was interesting and encouraging.
> Thank you!


LOL! If I wasn’t pretty immune to THAT nonsense I couldn’t train ANY of them… they ALL “complain“ when they think it should be “their” turn. And I DO make sure EVERYONE gets a turn, even if it’s short!


----------



## krandall

And this afternoon, Ducky is practicing staying home alone! He’s not thrilled… (I’m keeping an eye on him on the puppy cam, which is still set up) but Kodi and Pixel are gated in with him, and he will survive. Panda had a vet appointment (wellness, nothing wrong), and I didn’t want him at the vet’s office, even on the grass, and didn’t think he’d be any happier waiting in the car! Another good lesson to learn! Again, this would probably be too early to expect a puppy, new to the house to stay “alone” for a couple of hours, but Ducky has lived here all his life. He knows the environment has two adult, stable dogs to keep him company, and is in a comfortable, secure pen!


----------



## Cassandra

Thanks for the new “thread”! I was starting to feel puppy withdrawal with the end of Panda’s journal, but I can tell this one will be equally fascinating as Ducky learns all the new things as he grows up.


----------



## krandall

I got home, ignored him, and put stuff away when I got home, then went to let the other dogs out of the office and get him. ...At which point he jumped in his water bowl to show me how MISERABLE he had been. But considering that there was very little water on the floor, and he wasn't wet other than his feet, I think that was all for my benefit.  He "recovered" in seconds.

I took him outside to play with Auntie Pixel while my cleaning guy (who was also here, but is NOT useful as a "puppy sitter") finished in the house. One PLEASANT side effect of being an "only puppy" is that he is all of a sudden interested in snuggling with me! I like that!



















(for anyone who was wondering if his nose filled in all the way  )


----------



## 31818

Those are a fine looking set of baby teeth! 😁 Seriously.


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> Those are a fine looking set of baby teeth! 😁 Seriously.


Cross fingers that the adult ones come in as nice!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> I got home, ignored him, and put stuff away when I got home, then went to let the other dogs out of the office and get him. ...At which point he jumped in his water bowl to show me how MISERABLE he had been. But considering that there was very little water on the floor, and he wasn't wet other than his feet, I think that was all for my benefit.  He "recovered" in seconds.
> 
> I took him outside to play with Auntie Pixel while my cleaning guy (who was also here, but is NOT useful as a "puppy sitter") finished in the house. One PLEASANT side effect of being an "only puppy" is that he is all of a sudden interested in snuggling with me! I like that!
> 
> View attachment 174933
> 
> 
> View attachment 174934
> 
> 
> (for anyone who was wondering if his nose filled in all the way  )
> View attachment 174935
> 
> 
> View attachment 174936


❤ What a great post to wake up to on a rainy British summer day☔🌦


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Sweet, sweet face!😘


----------



## krandall

I am SO happy that Panda is continuing to play with Ducky so nicely!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Aww Panda loves her little guy and you can see how much Ducky loves Mom. Very sweet!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Picture number 4💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗


----------



## krandall

Today we worked on stacking again, and Ducky did GREAT on letting me touch his feet! But I thought you’d prefer to see a little video on how I’ve been getting Ducky used to grooming. Because as a show dog, that’s going to be part of his every day life!!!:






In other parts of “Life with Ducky”, we went to Lowes to buy plants for the back deck. I brought my Sherpa along in case he needed to be popped into it, but he seemed happiest just tucked under my arm, where he did lots of tail wagging for admiring fans. On the way home, we stopped by the home of a friend with a MASSIVE but very gentle, quiet German Shepherd. She had Cassie lie down on the lawn, and I put Ducky down. Then she and I just sat down on the grass and chatted with each other. We didn’t push the dogs to interact. Ducky wasn’t “afraid” at that distance… His tail was up and wagging and he sat happily in my lap. But he clearly didn’t want to get any closer to that mountain of a dog. That’s fine! He’ll get other chances to do the same thing on other days. ONE of these days he’ll decide he’s brave enough to go over and sniff her!  The IMPORANT thing right now is not to overwhelm him or push him to the point that he is frightened.


----------



## krandall

It’s going to be a hot first day of summer here, so Ducky and I headed off on our “socialization adventure“ early… a walk of about 1/2 mile to our local farmers market for eggs, honey and veggies. (And lots of admiration for the tiny red and white puppy!) we met another Havanese (colored VERY much like the Duck!) a non-Havanese “Mutt” as reported by the owner, who looked MUCH more like a Havanese than many of the rescues that come through the forum asking for our opinion, and kept in an impeccably groomed, GORGEOUS long coat! Also a Cavachon puppy and others. Of course, when I say “met”, I mean I talked with the owners. As a partially vaccinated puppy, Ducky had no contact with any of these dogs. He stayed safe in his stroller and observed!

He DID, however, have meet and greets with a number of nice people, from adults of both genders to kids of all ages. There was only one little girl that I needed to manage carefully, because she clearly had a lot of trouble with the concept of “gentle” and her mother was not helpful! When I made it clear that she COULDN’T take Ducky from me, and that she could pat him with ONE FINGER, we finally got to a point where she could control herself. But this was NOT a tiny toddler. Maybe a 5 or 6 year old? I wonder why parents don’t work with their children AT ALL with how to handle other people’s animals, yet let them approach them!?!? Several MUCH younger children asked VERY politely, and stroked him very gently in his stroller, while talking to him sweetly! He had a good time with them!

I wondered whether he would worry about the cars going by on our rather busy street, but he didn’t appear to mind at all! These photos show the stroller front open, just so I could take some cute photos, and there is a tether to attach to the dog, to keep them from jumping out. But I wouldn’t trust it with a little puppy. Plus, with the front closed, it’s shadier. So other than for these photos, he actually rode with the front closed up! I just opened it up for visiting!









If you are considering a stroller, I love this Petgear model. Don’t get one with a zipper. They break quickly! Get one with a quick release closure like this one has! I also prefer this 3 wheel style.










Our little town’s farmer’s market.










Ducky and me, back home again, and ready for a rest! I did bring water along for both of us, but it was STILL hot!!!










I think this was another successful experience for him. Lots of new stuff… nothing scary or overwhelming! Perfect!


----------



## Heather's

Panda's litter journey was so fun and educational. I didn't want to miss a day! I'm looking forward to all of Ducky's new adventures! 😁 That Ducky couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

I love it! So, so important to expose puppies to their new world and surroundings. I won't go into the stories I hear about people with new puppies that just DON'T take the time to train or socialize. It's pretty sad!!
What a fun day for Ducky and for you too Karen. Love the pictures. Bet Ducky is pretty tuckered out. He's just adorable too!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

What lovely pictures🥰. Sounds like you both had a beautiful day out😊. Also your hometown looks like a little piece of heaven to me😍


----------



## LeleRF

Awww, I am loving all these pics of Ducky, Panda, and the selfie(♥!!!), oh and also that stroller! I want to get one as well so thanks for giving the brand and details, especially since Chase is also quite young, only partially vaccinated, and to protect his paws from hot pavement this summer. We’re finding in the hotter days, it’s best to go outside before noon, or after 7ish. Also on the deck where we can even stand barefoot with the cooler decking surface. Last evening we all took a scenic drive (about 20 mins each way) to get ice cream. Chase was a little afraid of the cars at the ice cream stand and driving by on the road so we parked off to the side and we sat with him in the back of the vehicle with the tail gate up where he could take it all in. He quite enjoyed that! He protested a bit on the car drive out but not a peep on the way home!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> So other than for these photos, he actually rode with the front closed up!


Everyone here at the Father's Day bash (BBQ Chick-ka-bobs, BBQ tri-tip, Mexican street corn, Mac salad, and for desert Madonna Inn Pink Champagne cake) is going nuts over Ducky's photos. Yelling, "GO DUCKY!" One serious offer to buy him on the spot, no questions asked!


----------



## LeleRF

DogFather said:


> Everyone here at the Father's Day bash (BBQ Chick-ka-bobs, BBQ tri-tip, Mexican street corn, Mac salad, and for desert Madonna Inn Pink Champagne cake) is going nuts over Ducky's photos. Yelling, "GO DUCKY!" One serious offer to buy him on the spot, no questions asked!


Sounds like a blast, Popi! Btw, Happy Father’s Day to you all the HF dad’s (of human AND furry kids!)!!!


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> What lovely pictures🥰. Sounds like you both had a beautiful day out😊. Also your hometown looks like a little piece of heaven to me😍


It’s a nice town… when we moved here, it was all farms. I was a member of “Holliston Horse and Buggy” and helped with the annual horse show! (As well as competing in it) Not any more! It has become very “yuppified” unfortunately, and although it is still a “right to farm” town, that mostly means people with a few chickens in their back yard. There is an annoying contingent that regularly lobbies for the horseowners to get off their horses and “scoop their poop” on the trails.  Fortunately, we have enough land that we are pretty well isolated from neighbors, but still within walking distance of the town center, the schools, and the town beach on the lake. So it is a pretty nice place to live!


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Awww, I am loving all these pics of Ducky, Panda, and the selfie(♥!!!), oh and also that stroller! I want to get one as well so thanks for giving the brand and details, especially since Chase is also quite young, only partially vaccinated, and to protect his paws from hot pavement this summer. We’re finding in the hotter days, it’s best to go outside before noon, or after 7ish. Also on the deck where we can even stand barefoot with the cooler decking surface. Last evening we all took a scenic drive (about 20 mins each way) to get ice cream. Chase was a little afraid of the cars at the ice cream stand and driving by on the road so we parked off to the side and we sat with him in the back of the vehicle with the tail gate up where he could take it all in. He quite enjoyed that! He protested a bit on the car drive out but not a peep on the way home!


That’s a PERFECT thing to do! And something we STILL do with ours! They take turns… we only bring one dog when we go for ice cream, and we ask for a separate dish with a TINY, TINY squirt of whipped cream in it for them! They LOVE going for ice cream with us!!!❤

And yes, we LOVE our stroller. We’ve had one since Kodi was young. (This is our second… we wore out the first!) We take it on vacations, and with a receiving blanket thrown over, if you have to take it in someplace you aren’t SURE is “dog friendly”, no one even knows there is a dog in there! They assume a sleeping baby! LOL!

We also love it for outdoor restaurants, because it keeps the dog off the yucky ground under the table! These are things I kind of miss now that we have multiples! Kodi used to go EVERYWHERE with us, but it’s really not possible to take FOUR out to lunch with us!


----------



## krandall

Here’s our training session this afternoon. This is NOT training for loose leash walking. This is strictly for formal heeling, so don’t bother with it for pet puppies. But this is what produces the gorgeous heeling you see in my adult dogs. It’s just back breaking starting toy breed puppies this way! So we will only do a few steps at a time. But that is ALSO all that is needed! Just like potty training, the trick is to never have any WRONG steps to correct! Build lots and lots of tiny sections of vorrect work until it becomes a habit! He won’t know there is any other way to do it!  :


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> Everyone here at the Father's Day bash (BBQ Chick-ka-bobs, BBQ tri-tip, Mexican street corn, Mac salad, and for desert Madonna Inn Pink Champagne cake) is going nuts over Ducky's photos. Yelling, "GO DUCKY!" One serious offer to buy him on the spot, no questions asked!


Over my dead body! LOL! Raising this litter almost killed me. Now I want to enjoy my reward!


----------



## krandall

And because it is father’s day, even though it has NOTHING to do with Ducky, I want to post my favorite photo of me and my dad… even though it makes me cry…He was ALWAYS this to me.







❤


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> And because it is father’s day, even though it has NOTHING to do with Ducky, I want to post my favorite photo of me and my dad… even though it makes me cry…He was ALWAYS this to me.
> View attachment 174959
> ❤


That is the most darling picture 😭!! Baby Karen is beyond adorable!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> And yes, we LOVE our stroller. We’ve had one since Kodi was young. (This is our second… we wore out the first!) We take it on vacations, and with a receiving blanket thrown over, if you have to take it in someplace you aren’t SURE is “dog friendly”, no one even knows there is a dog in there! They assume a sleeping baby! LOL!


I suppose now that you actually posted this I can ’fess up that the thought crossed my mind! 🙈


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> And because it is father’s day, even though it has NOTHING to do with Ducky, I want to post my favorite photo of me and my dad… even though it makes me cry…He was ALWAYS this to me.
> View attachment 174959
> ❤


Such a beautiful picture and sentiment💗💗💗💗


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> I suppose now that you actually posted this I can ’fess up that the thought crossed my mind! 🙈


You will notice that I didn’t say to sneak them in where you KNOW they aren’t welcome…  But sometimes, “don’t ask don’t tell” makes things go more smoothly! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> ...And yes, we LOVE our stroller. We’ve had one since Kodi was young. (This is our second… we wore out the first!) We take it on vacations, and with a receiving blanket thrown over, if you have to take it in someplace you aren’t SURE is “dog friendly”, no one even knows there is a dog in there! They assume a sleeping baby! LOL!


That's a good use for a stroller. Generally though if I have to go somewhere that's not necessarily dog friendly I just throw Perry in his sherpa bag and carry him in, slide him under the table, and we're good (he's been to many restaurants that way). For quick stops or other places, picking him up and throwing him into his sling is usually good enough even if they can see him - I try to be respectful and ask if it's ok, but no one has really said no to us walking in to order with him in his sling and then eating outside.


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> That's a good use for a stroller. Generally though if I have to go somewhere that's not necessarily dog friendly I just throw Perry in his sherpa bag and carry him in, slide him under the table, and we're good (he's been to many restaurants that way). For quick stops or other places, picking him up and throwing him into his sling is usually good enough even if they can see him - I try to be respectful and ask if it's ok, but no one has really said no to us walking in to order with him in his sling and then eating outside.


That’s great for the 10 lb and under Havanese… it DEFINITELY wouldn’t be an option for 17 lb Kodi… He’d break my back! You don’t “throw” Kodi ANYWHERE!!! LOL! Nor can he participate as he can up at table level, which he really enjoys! He basks in all the compliments on the “beautiful, well-behaved dog”! Even Panda, although she FITS in a Sherpa with no trouble, is not exactly pleasant to tote around over your shoulder for any distance!

At 4 1/2 lbs, Ducky is VERY “shoulder carriable” right now, so I just ordered this for him. Should arrive Wed, and I think will make it easy for me to bring him with me just about anywhere.


----------



## Sheri

I have the same stroller you do and it was a life saver the last few years for Tucker (16 pounds,) for us to go walking. And when traveling I could take him into some of the stores. He loved being admired and complimented, also.  But, I really like that stroller.


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> I have the same stroller you do and it was a life saver the last few years for Tucker (16 pounds,) for us to go walking. And when traveling I could take him into some of the stores. He loved being admired and complimented, also.  But, I really like that stroller.


I agree! The one I had before was cheaper, but it was a pain in the neck, and the zipper closure soon wore out. We’ve had the Pet Gear one MUCH longer, and it is in perfect shape, on the 4th dog now! It also holds two dogs without much trouble! (Although Kodi doesn’t like sharing! LOL!)


----------



## krandall

I guess I should give you a “potty training” update. So far, it has been delightfully boring! Since the other puppies have left, Ducky has mostly been confined to our large kitchen during the day, napping in his pen in my office. He sleeps in a crate in our bedroom at night. When he wakes up in the morning, after he wakes up from each nap, and when we return from any outing, I take him outside to potty. (If the weather was bad, I would put him on the indoor potty, but it’s nice out, so he’s going out with the big dogs)

One thing I’m doing differently with Ducky than I’ve done with any of my past puppies is something I started with the litter. That is, when I take him outdoors to potty, instead of just letting him loose or having him on a leash, I put him in an ex-pen. I did it for “crowd control” with the litter, but it seems to “hurry them up” too. I’m not sure why this makes a difference, buy I noticed with the whole litter that they ALL went potty MUCH faster in this small pen. It’s like there were fewer distractions or something. So I have continued that with Ducky, and it continues to work well! I move the pen around so it doesn’t ruin the grass.

He has had exactly ONE pee accident, and it was TOTALLY my fault. We had been out doing errands, and instead of taking him out, I just put him down inside the kitchen door… A LONG way from the litter box. The poor thing RAN toward the box and ALMOST made it. I felt really bad. 

In the mornings, Kodi needs to go out and pee REALLY early. (6:00) We have gotten in the habit of taking them all down at that point, feeding them a quick breakfast, then everyone goes back to bed. That’s a pretty tough schedule for a baby puppy, but Ducky even seems to be adjusting to that. He doesn’t want to eat that early, and I can live with that. He potties with everyone else, then hangs with me for the 30 seconds it takes for the others to eat. (Maybe taking a bite or two of his own breakfast) then we go back upstairs, and I pop him back into his crate. He wimpers a tiny bit, then settles back down until we all get up. We do have a litter box in the corner of our bedroom and he knows where it is. I’ve watched him carefully, and he has shown me that he knows where it is and will use it if he needs it, if I let him loose while I’m showering and getting dressed. I would not leave him in the bedroom unsupervised, because there are too many things he could get in trouble with. But with his mom to play with him and keep him occupied, he has been a very good boy while I’ve been getting ready in the morning!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> You will notice that I didn’t say to sneak them in where you KNOW they aren’t welcome…  But sometimes, “don’t ask don’t tell” makes things go more smoothly! LOL!


It’s all good, I have a plan! I will feign indignity if asked to reveal what’s behind the baby blanket! “Well I never! How DARE you!” 😠 

I can count on you for any bailouts, right? 😜


----------



## Heather's

Such a sweet and happy picture of you and your Dad Karen! 💗 Happy happy Father's Day Popi! Wow...Madonna Inn pink champagne cake! Brings back memories of when my parents and I would leave early in the morning on our way to SoCal to visit relatives. We would always stop there for breakfast. I didn't know it was still there. 😃


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> It’s all good, I have a plan! I will feign indignity if asked to reveal what’s behind the baby blanket! “Well I never! How DARE you!” 😠
> 
> I can count on you for any bailouts, right? 😜


“What do you MEAN my baby is very hairy!?!?” “What a CRUEL thing to say! You are going to ruin his self image!!!”

Actually, you just smile sweetly, look a little harassed, and say, “Oh, I JUST got him to sleep, and I don’t want to take a chance on waking him up!” LOL!

Besides, on the rare occasion when anyone looked, All we EVER got was “OMG!!! He’s SO CUTE!!! Can we pat him?!?! Look, Mabel! Look what they have in the baby carriage!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama

My neighbor has standard poodles. She has trained them to go in a designated area in the yard. I have not known anyone else to do this but makes sense especially with a big dog, so you don’t have big stuff all over the yard!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> That’s great for the 10 lb and under Havanese… it DEFINITELY wouldn’t be an option for 17 lb Kodi… He’d break my back! You don’t “throw” Kodi ANYWHERE!!! LOL! Nor can he particupate as he can up at table level, which he really enjoys! He basks in all the compliments on the “beautiful, well-behaved dog”! Even Panda, although she FITS in a Sherpa with no trouble, is not exactly pleasant to tote around over your shoulder for any distance!
> 
> At 4 1/2 lbs, Ducky is VERY “shoulder carriable” right now, so I just ordered this for him. Should arrive Wed, and I think will make it easy for me to bring him with me just about anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 174960


Trust me - even for a 10-11 pounder it's not very comfortable either - Perry walks as much as possible and only goes into his sling for very short periods. For example, when we were in DC the last time we were walking all over the place, I would pick him up to run into Starbucks (or other cafe) to order a drink and to walk through some of the monuments, but then back down on the ground immediately. He is not a "purse dog" and never will be - he likes to walk around too much and my back/ shoulder can't take carrying him for very long.

We just have a very simple sling - it's nice because I can carry other things (water bottles, etc.) in it when he's not in it, and it's quick and easy to pick him up and stick him in it.

For the sherpa - I will admit that I do use that to take him into places where he would not be allowed - like inside restaurants. I figure since he's completely enclosed and no one knows he's there what people don't know wouldn't hurt them . I do not carry him around in it for any distance (except at airports) - when we're in the US it's much more for a quick run into sheetz (when we're on a car trip) when I can't leave him in the car OR into a restaurant so we can get something to eat. I know that technically I shouldn't, but when you're traveling you do still need to eat and use the bathroom and can't leave him in the car for those amounts of time in the summer, so what can I do. That's why I use the sherpa - it's the best I can do in that situation.


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> What do you MEAN my baby is very hairy!?!?” “What a CRUEL thing to say! You are going to ruin his self image!!!”
> 
> Actually, you just smile sweetly, look a little harassed, and say, “Oh, I JUST got him to sleep, and I don’t want to take a chance on waking him up!” LOL!


😂😂😂



Melissa Brill said:


> That's a good use for a stroller. Generally though if I have to go somewhere that's not necessarily dog friendly I just throw Perry in his sherpa bag and carry him in, slide him under the table, and we're good (he's been to many restaurants that way). For quick stops or other places, picking him up and throwing him into his sling is usually good enough even if they can see him - I try to be respectful and ask if it's ok, but no one has really said no to us walking in to order with him in his sling and then eating outside.


It’s encouraging to hear many places have been fairly lax. I wondered if outside of the US it’s more relaxed in general with bringing dogs/pets along? I do feel as though I see more dogs in businesses I hadn’t years ago, which is great. I like the idea of being able to tote Chase for little jaunts and visits with others. Although I was joking about sneaking him in places, I’d just give a quick call ahead to avoid a potential wasted trip or foul any plans. It would be just my luck!

As an aside, not sure if it’s the same outside the US but we’re in “Amazon Prime Days“ today & tomorrow (6/21 & 6/22)- though lately *every* day has been Amazon day around here with puppy orders lol. I’ll be looking for deals on the Pet Gear Stroller and a few other items. I had ordered a sling a little before Chase came home and it’s nowhere near as pretty as Karen’s, but it’s quite functional. Just having tried it out around the house he seems to enjoy the ‘rides’!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> “What do you MEAN my baby is very hairy!?!?” “What a CRUEL thing to say! You are going to ruin his self image!!!”
> 
> Actually, you just smile sweetly, look a little harassed, and say, “Oh, I JUST got him to sleep, and I don’t want to take a chance on waking him up!” LOL!
> 
> Besides, on the rare occasion when anyone looked, All we EVER got was “OMG!!! He’s SO CUTE!!! Can we pat him?!?! Look, Mabel! Look what they have in the baby carriage!!!


This just made me lol😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Melissa Brill

LeleRF said:


> 😂😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> It’s encouraging to hear many places have been fairly lax. I wondered if outside of the US it’s more relaxed in general with bringing dogs/pets along? I do feel as though I see more dogs in businesses I hadn’t years ago, which is great. I like the idea of being able to tote Chase for little jaunts and visits with others. Although I was joking about sneaking him in places, I’d just give a quick call ahead to avoid a potential wasted trip or foul any plans. It would be just my luck!
> 
> As an aside, not sure if it’s the same outside the US but we’re in “Amazon Prime Days“ today & tomorrow (6/21 & 6/22)- though lately *every* day has been Amazon day around here with puppy orders lol. I’ll be looking for deals on the Pet Gear Stroller and a few other items. I had ordered a sling a little before Chase came home and it’s nowhere near as pretty as Karen’s, but it’s quite functional. Just having tried it out around the house he seems to enjoy the ‘rides’!


Re: "lax" - I have to say, even when he's visible in his sling, I will step in and try to order from the doorway and they always wave us in all the way (even though technically dogs are not allowed in places that sell food).

We're in the US at the moment - but as far as pet friendly places I think it depends a lot on the specific place - given where we often live, in comparison the US is easier with a pet (but many of the places still consider dogs outside / working animals though that is slowly changing).

Perry doesn't necessarily enjoy (or not like) the sling - it's just a thing for him that he doesn't mind and is fine, but isn't necessarily "fun" .

If I were taking Perry specifically to go somewhere I would definitely call ahead. Most/ all of the places that I've taken him (that he probably shouldn't have been) have been when we're traveling or out and about with yhim and needed to go somewhere. I don't advocate for doing it, but IF you need to I definitely recommend doing it in as "stealth" a way as possible (and as respectfully so that it doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

mudpuppymama said:


> My neighbor has standard poodles. She has trained them to go in a designated area in the yard. I have not known anyone else to do this but makes sense especially with a big dog, so you don’t have big stuff all over the yard!


I did this with Sundance. My whole family takes him out to the side yard, even now, but they let him go anywhere in the side yard. I always took him to a specific spot in the side yard, about the size of a large expen, and I took him out the most the first year. It ruined the section of grass, but it was worth it because he did go quickly and immediately when I took him to the spot. I love the idea of the ex pen because then it moves “the spot” wherever you want!

I have been trying to decide what I want to do with our future puppy in our yard. I want to create a designated place. The yard is small, so it’s hard to avoid damage to the lawn. I think it would be easy to train Sundance to go in a specific spot in a be yard if I made a point if it. But I need to consider different materials and how easy they are to clean, and how it might work for a puppy.


----------



## krandall

mudpuppymama said:


> My neighbor has standard poodles. She has trained them to go in a designated area in the yard. I have not known anyone else to do this but makes sense especially with a big dog, so you don’t have big stuff all over the yard!


When my son was living with us, his Tree Walker ALWAYS went along the back fence line. Which was good, because he pooped like an elephant. No one ever taught him to do it, but given the chance, most dogs DO like to be clean. Mine usually go along the fence line or in the flower gardens. That can be a bit gross when you are gardening, but from their perspective, makes sense. When we are in the woods,they ALWAYS try to get off the path to potty too.


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> 😂😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> It’s encouraging to hear many places have been fairly lax. I wondered if outside of the US it’s more relaxed in general with bringing dogs/pets along? I do feel as though I see more dogs in businesses I hadn’t years ago, which is great. I like the idea of being able to tote Chase for little jaunts and visits with others. Although I was joking about sneaking him in places, I’d just give a quick call ahead to avoid a potential wasted trip or foul any plans. It would be just my luck!
> 
> As an aside, not sure if it’s the same outside the US but we’re in “Amazon Prime Days“ today & tomorrow (6/21 & 6/22)- though lately *every* day has been Amazon day around here with puppy orders lol. I’ll be looking for deals on the Pet Gear Stroller and a few other items. I had ordered a sling a little before Chase came home and it’s nowhere near as pretty as Karen’s, but it’s quite functional. Just having tried it out around the house he seems to enjoy the ‘rides’!


It seems really dependent on the culture of the community. There are some seaside towns in Maine that are really dog-friendly. If you Google “dog friendly towns in NE”, you will get a lot of hits. The dog FRIENDLIEST place WE have been was Savanna, GA. We had just Kodi when we visited, and he was welcome on the trolley tours, where people oohed and ahhed over him, and the biggest problem we had in all the stores is that EVERYONE wanted to offer him treats. He would have been sick LONG before lunch time if we had let him accept every one offered! LOL! Off season is the best time for dogs on the Cape… I don’t know of any beach where they are welcome during the summer. But most are fine in the spring and fall. IMO, that’s the nicest time on the Cape anyway!

Again, there is SO much you can do with one small dog That you can’t do with multiples. Kodi was lucky that way.


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> Re: "lax" - I have to say, even when he's visible in his sling, I will step in and try to order from the doorway and they always wave us in all the way (even though technically dogs are not allowed in places that sell food).
> 
> We're in the US at the moment - but as far as pet friendly places I think it depends a lot on the specific place - given where we often live, in comparison the US is easier with a pet (but many of the places still consider dogs outside / working animals though that is slowly changing).
> 
> Perry doesn't necessarily enjoy (or not like) the sling - it's just a thing for him that he doesn't mind and is fine, but isn't necessarily "fun" .
> 
> If I were taking Perry specifically to go somewhere I would definitely call ahead. Most/ all of the places that I've taken him (that he probably shouldn't have been) have been when we're traveling or out and about with yhim and needed to go somewhere. I don't advocate for doing it, but IF you need to I definitely recommend doing it in as "stealth" a way as possible (and as respectfully so that it doesn't bother anyone.


I think that’s a good point. We have also often opened a door and asked if it’s OK to bring our small dog in so we can quickly order something. When they see a well groomed, well behaved dog, we are rarely refused, especially if they aren’t busy. If there are two of us, especially now that we are managing a herd, we usually try to have one of us stay ourside with the dogs, and the other goes in and orders… even if it seems dog friendly. Three dogs is a lot… even if they are small! (Four will be more! LOL!)


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I did this with Sundance. My whole family takes him out to the side yard, even now, but they let him go anywhere in the side yard. I always took him to a specific spot in the side yard, about the size of a large expen, and I took him out the most the first year. It ruined the section of grass, but it was worth it because he did go quickly and immediately when I took him to the spot. I love the idea of the ex pen because then it moves “the spot” wherever you want!
> 
> I have been trying to decide what I want to do with our future puppy in our yard. I want to create a designated place. The yard is small, so it’s hard to avoid damage to the lawn. I think it would be easy to train Sundance to go in a specific spot in a be yard if I made a point if it. But I need to consider different materials and how easy they are to clean, and how it might work for a puppy.


I know that when we go to our training center, ALL my dogs like to poop in the runs there, which have a very small pea stone surface. But I also know they need to hose it with disinfectant frequently, or it smells. Now, I don’t know if that would happen in a home yard, with a small number of small dogs using it, but it has given me pause. I also know my husband would have a nervous breakdown if that pea stone got mixed into the lawn and got into his mower!!!


----------



## 31818

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I want to create a designated place. The yard is small, so it’s hard to avoid damage to the lawn.


Regarding dog urine burning lawn grass: it varies. Ricky prefers to potty on the lawn in our backyard wherever he wants as opposed to Momi's ornamental bushes and petunias. He does not burn the lawn grass. Dogs of all breeds have different amounts/levels of uric acid in their urine. PRELIMINARY research appears to indicate that it is related to diet (but it could be genetic). Apparently, dogs that are on kibble diet with insufficient water/moisture appear to have higher levels of uric acid in their urine. Dogs on raw and freeze dried diets appear to have less uric acid. Also some lawn grasses and plants tend to be more tolerant of burning from dog urine. In SoCal we tend to use a hybrid Fescue grass with good results (not appropriate for all climate zones) and it is also relatively drought tolerant. Another excellent lawn substitute is Dutch Clover which is very resistant to urine. So it depends on a number of factors and it just depends.


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> the runs there, which have a very small pea stone surface. But I also know they need to hose it with disinfectant frequently, or it smells.


You bring up a good point. You are describing "pea gravel." which will dull a lawn mower blade in the wag of a tail. A better material is "decomposed granite" which looks like clean, coarse dirt and is, for the most part, lawn mower friendly. And many 'disinfectants' can be harmful to pets plus they track the vile stuff into your house on their paws, particularly if they are hairy.

I am totally opposed to "artificial turf" in any setting. It is not environmentally friendly and is made in part or whole from fossil fuels. If used in a yard for dogs it needs to washed down frequently (at least preferably every day or two) to prevent smell and diseases. Washing the surface takes more water than planting real grass and irrigating it with a well designed supplemental water system. Our sprinkler system waters our Fescue lawn 5 minutes in the morning and 5 minutes in the evening (7 and 7). It is a healthy dark green. I use no fertilizer or herbicides. During the summer I mow it once every two weeks using an electric mower. Ricky eats the grass occasionally and I don't worry about it, I just distract him.


----------



## Heather's

DogFather said:


> I am totally opposed to "artificial turf" in any setting. It is not environmentally friendly and is made in part or whole from fossil fuels. If used in a yard for dogs it needs to washed down frequently (at least preferably every day or two) to prevent smell and diseases. Washing the surface takes more water than planting real grass and irrigating it with a well designed supplemental water system. Our sprinkler system waters our Fescue lawn 5 minutes in the morning and 5 minutes in the evening (7 and 7). It is a healthy dark green. I use no fertilizer or herbicides. During the summer I mow it once every two weeks using an electric mower. Ricky eats the grass occasionally and I don't worry about it, I just distract him.


I was also totally against "artificial turf" until the backyard lawn had to be replaced three times due to the mine field the gophers caused. I thought Scout or Truffles might break a leg! We've had it for 3+ years and so far haven't had a problem. We have it in the front yard too and the deers hate it. They really liked munching on the grass and sleeping there. DH planted 30 petunias in the backyard a few weeks ago. Last week I noticed Scout staring at the petunias. He was frozen in place so I walked out to see what was so interesting. Sure enough a big hole next to a petunia! Just noticed we now have only five petunias! 😡


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> You bring up a good point. You are describing "pea gravel." which will dull a lawn mower blade in the wag of a tail. A better material is "decomposed granite" which looks like clean, coarse dirt and is, for the most part, lawn mower friendly. And many 'disinfectants' can be harmful to pets plus they track the vile stuff into your house on their paws, particularly if they are hairy.


Well, of course, things are different in a commercial setting, and they water it well after using the disinfectant. We do not have the water problems here that you do there. I’m not sure whether gravel would get smelly in a private yard or not, but it gives me pause. No way would I use decomposed granite, however. Basically, a mudhole in our climate for much of the year. WAY too messy, even if nicer to lawmower blades. Some people use it in riding rings and it’s even hard keeping horse’s legs clean let alone Havanese.



DogFather said:


> I am totally opposed to "artificial turf" in any setting. It is not environmentally friendly and is made in part or whole from fossil fuels. If used in a yard for dogs it needs to washed down frequently (at least preferably every day or two) to prevent smell and diseases. Washing the surface takes more water than planting real grass and irrigating it with a well designed supplemental water system. Our sprinkler system waters our Fescue lawn 5 minutes in the morning and 5 minutes in the evening (7 and 7). It is a healthy dark green. I use no fertilizer or herbicides. During the summer I mow it once every two weeks using an electric mower. Ricky eats the grass occasionally and I don't worry about it, I just distract him.


I agree completely on artificial turf, though that is rarely used on the east coast. We never water nor fertilize nor (heaven forbid!) Use herbicides or pesticides. But, in fairness, we live in an area that is just this side of temperate rainforest. If we DON’T mow regularly, the forest takes over. FAST. All of our woods was open farm land in the 1700’s. A lot of it was orchard as late as the late 1800’s. If you look closely, you can find an old apple tree here and there still among the maples and oaks. Nature takes back her own.


----------



## mudpuppymama

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I did this with Sundance. My whole family takes him out to the side yard, even now, but they let him go anywhere in the side yard. I always took him to a specific spot in the side yard, about the size of a large expen, and I took him out the most the first year. It ruined the section of grass, but it was worth it because he did go quickly and immediately when I took him to the spot. I love the idea of the ex pen because then it moves “the spot” wherever you want!
> 
> I have been trying to decide what I want to do with our future puppy in our yard. I want to create a designated place. The yard is small, so it’s hard to avoid damage to the lawn. I think it would be easy to train Sundance to go in a specific spot in a be yard if I made a point if it. But I need to consider different materials and how easy they are to clean, and how it might work for a puppy.


My neighbor actually has a designated spot on the side of her yard (fairly good size) and she has gravel in it.


----------



## krandall

Duck training for today… among other things… was a session of working toward ”platform” or “bucket” work. Of course Ducky is WAY too small to put his feet up on a bucket, so I used an over turned flower pot saucer. Eventually I will “shape” him, using the clicker, to stand with both front feet on the saucer. Then I will be able to use THAT behavior to teach him tight pivots as the foundation for other obedience work. 

In this sequence, you will see me clicking him for touching the saucer with his nose, and then I stop clicking for touching. That is because this is his second session doing this, and he already has a pretty good idea that the “game“ is to touch the saucer. Now I want him to “guess” something different… which is to touch the saucer with his foot. Some times, with a dog who understands clicker training, (and Ducky does… all these puppies have been exposed to it) by withholding the click, you can get them to try something new. So far, he has only touched the saucer with his foot by accident. But he’ll get it in another session or two!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

DogFather said:


> Regarding dog urine burning lawn grass: it varies. Ricky prefers to potty on the lawn in our backyard wherever he wants as opposed to Momi's ornamental bushes and petunias. He does not burn the lawn grass. Dogs of all breeds have different amounts/levels of uric acid in their urine. PRELIMINARY research appears to indicate that it is related to diet (but it could be genetic). Apparently, dogs that are on kibble diet with insufficient water/moisture appear to have higher levels of uric acid in their urine. Dogs on raw and freeze dried diets appear to have less uric acid. Also some lawn grasses and plants tend to be more tolerant of burning from dog urine. In SoCal we tend to use a hybrid Fescue grass with good results (not appropriate for all climate zones) and it is also relatively drought tolerant. Another excellent lawn substitute is Dutch Clover which is very resistant to urine. So it depends on a number of factors and it just depends.


It’s more complicated than it should be! I do think a large reason why the grass burned more in that particular location is because I took him to that one spot early in the morning, and his first pee of the day is always long and more concentrated, while later in the day it’s almost clear, when everyone else takes him out. It also happens to be a spot that gets more sun. This part of our yard faces northwest (I think?) and most of the lawn is shaded by the house, so we rarely water it. Even in the summer it just gets a few minutes of water in the early morning once or twice a week. Maybe that is enough to dilutes the urine in the rest of the yard where everyone else takes him. There’s one strip of the lawn drier than the rest, and Right in the center of that dry spot is the 3x6 patch with lots of burn marks where I always take him.

If we ever do anything with this portion of yard I’d probably reduce the lawn by 3 feet and make a long planting bed there. Then I’d reserve a corner somewhere for potty. I assumed gravel, but I didn’t know about the granite material, I’ll have to look into that.

all of this is assuming it will be as easy to train another puppy as it was to train Sundance, though. There are so many doggie potty quirks! I can’t remember if it’s 10 or 20ft wide, but our yard is small enough that a designated area would actually make a difference in turning it into a more usable space, so it’s worth trying. And the grading is ruined so we have to do something eventually.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> I know that when we go to our training center, ALL my dogs like to poop in the runs there, which have a very small pea stone surface. But I also know they need to hose it with disinfectant frequently, or it smells. Now, I don’t know if that would happen i. A home yard, with a small number of small dogs using it, but it has given me pause. I also know my husband would have a nervous breakdown if that pea stone got mixed into the lawn and got into his mower!!!


Im sure it wouldn’t have to be cleaned as often as a dog center, but two dogs going potty 4 times a day would definitely need to be rinsed off once in a while . Would there really be a need to disinfect it with only two healthy dogs using it? There are probably more options for outdoor friendly cleansers that could help deodorize than disinfectants. Maybe water would be enough if it was more frequent and the material isn’t too porous. I also wonder if it would hurt anything to tie it into the drain system in our yard, as long as poop can’t get in. maybe divert snow melt from the gutter on it somehow.

we currently have ornamental gravel next to lawn and it doesn’t gravitate but it’s bigger than pea gravel, and it’s isn’t smooth. I would want something smooth for sure.


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> When my son was living with us, his Tree Walker ALWAYS went along the back fence line. Which was good, becuase he pooped like an elephant. No one ever taught him to do it, but given the chance, most dogs DO like to be clean. Mine usually go along the fence line or in the flower gardens. That can be a bit gross when you are gardening, but from their perspective, makes sense. When we are in the woods,they ALWAYS try to get off the path to potty too.


My sister lives sort of in the woods (long drive way, trees etc around the house) and her Norwegian elkhound would always go out of the yard into the bushes/ trees to poop - she'd never do it in the open.

Perry, on the other hand, will go anywhere around the yard - OR if it's raining, on the patio. He has no modesty whatsoever 



DogFather said:


> Regarding dog urine burning lawn grass: it varies. Ricky prefers to potty on the lawn in our backyard wherever he wants as opposed to Momi's ornamental bushes and petunias. He does not burn the lawn grass. Dogs of all breeds have different amounts/levels of uric acid in their urine. PRELIMINARY research appears to indicate that it is related to diet (but it could be genetic). Apparently, dogs that are on kibble diet with insufficient water/moisture appear to have higher levels of uric acid in their urine. Dogs on raw and freeze dried diets appear to have less uric acid. Also some lawn grasses and plants tend to be more tolerant of burning from dog urine. In SoCal we tend to use a hybrid Fescue grass with good results (not appropriate for all climate zones) and it is also relatively drought tolerant. Another excellent lawn substitute is Dutch Clover which is very resistant to urine. So it depends on a number of factors and it just depends.


From personal experience I'd vote for the genetic angle  Perry doesn't drink a lot of water BUT does get a lot in his food (including his kibble) - he's been on freeze dried for 1 meal a day his whole life and he will totally burn out sections of the lawn with very little trouble.


----------



## krandall

Good night, Duckling! (Meant to post this last night, and never hit the save button. Too cute not to share!)


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Aww one tired little Ducky.


----------



## krandall

Today Ducky had his first “lesson” at our training center. It was more acclimation than anything else. He did a bunch of recalls back and forth between my instructors and me, which he thought was SUPER fun. He heard the train go by behind the building (his first) heard a thunderstorm on the metal roof, met a Pomeranian his size, a Schipperke, a bunch of humans who loved on him, then learned to wait i. His crate while Mam and Uncle Kodi had their turns! All in all, he had a first day at school!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

That picture💗💗💗 Ducky is just the cutest🥰. Sounds like he will be having lots of exciting puppy dreams from a fun filled day of adventure


----------



## krandall

And… today Ducky is on benign neglect.  Dave kindly brought a nasty head cold home from his motorcycle trip snd shared. He was in bed the last two days. I REALLY tried to say away from him but… my head is full of cotton wool. (And no, it’s not Covid, typical head cold symptoms, no fever, nose running like a faucet… Dave is already MUCH better)

So Ducky is gated in the kitchen with a bunch of toys, two litter boxes and mom for company. We’ll see how the potty training holds up with me in bed upstairs, poor wee thing!


----------



## Molly120213

Feel better soon!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> Dave kindly brought a nasty head cold home from his motorcycle trip snd shared. He was in bed the last two days.


Funny (odd) you should mention this. In one of your videos above, I could hear him sneezing and coughing in the background. I thought it was probably allergies. Head colds are not pleasant. I even catch them over the Internet!


----------



## krandall

So… I made my stuffy way downstairs to inspect. Mom had staged a jailbreak. (Ducky is not heavy enough to move gates by himself) Not good. Ducky is LOOSE in the majority of the downstairs. Not the family room or front entry, which are more securely gated, and not of interest to Panda, but given access from the kitchen to the dining room and both my office and Dave’s. Fortunately only one rug; a small, cheap (fake oriental) scatter rug at the bottom of the stairs, to keep Kodi from slipping as he comes down. I cringed and started looking around. Clearly, the rug took most of the abuse, and also kept his interest… he has unravelled the edging from one entire side. OK, the tug cost $14. I can live with that as an expensive toy. Looked a little further… the ONLY accident was RIGHT outside his (closed up) pen in my office, beside his litter box in there. The pen was closed because I did not REALLY mean for him to even BE in that room. But what a good boy to find it and TRY to go in the right place!

So now I am sitting in a chair in the back yard for a while letting him run off some steam before putting him back on ignore and putting him back to bed. 

Panda and the litter TOTALLY trampled this end of one of the flower beds and made

it their own.









Now Ducky likes to sit here and contemplate life.










And ALSO, (unfortunately) to snack on my daylily buds!!! (And, yes, daylily buds are completely edible… for people too!)









The rest of the gardens need weeding, but at least they aren’t trampled!


----------



## krandall

Now they are blocked in the kitchen again… this time with several gallon water bottles (hopefully) reinforcing the gates!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Sending you get well soon wishes❤‍🩹 and Panda a naughtiest girl of the week award 🥇x


----------



## LeleRF

Feel better, Karen! Agreed that at least not TOO much damage was done. Despite your being in a bit of downtime, Ducky seems to be having the best time!


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Feel better, Karen! Agreed that at least not TOO much damage was done. Despite your being in a bit of downtime, Ducky seems to be having the best time!


Thanks! I'm still feeling pretty crummy, though better than yesterday. I have asthma, so, of course, it has now settled in my lungs. Still I've been up and about at least PART of the day, trying to time my naps with Ducky's (fortunately, he still sleeps a lot!) One BIG change is that I'm actually on my computer in my office!!!! He played pretty nicely in here, only destroyed one non-plugged-in cord. No potty accidents. His pen gate is open, and when he got tired, he put himself to bed!


----------



## krandall

So the next time I worked with Ducky on his little flower pot, we managed to get feet on! I'm not at all sure it wasn't accidental, but that doesn't matter! He will still remember the next time we do it!


----------



## krandall

And Saturday mornings will NEVER be the same... Ducky has found his way up onto the bed! We have a trunk we keep at the end of the bed to make it easier for Kodi to get up and down. (and Panda while she was pregnant) It was NOT meant to be a "puppy staircase". The trunk is WAY over his head. The next step, onto the bed, is higher. It didn't occur to me that he could get up that way. I have this rotten cold that Dave brought home and I have asthma. I needed to nebulize before I went downstairs. So after I made sure he had potted, I let him loose on the floor, and got back into bed with the nebulizer. Panda is usually good at keeping him company on the floor. 

Suddenly there is a puppy on the bed! I thought Dave had picked him up. Dave said, "I didn't do it!" The little monkey had climbed up by himself!!!










Sorry, Kodi, we will never be safe again, my friend!



















Look at that baby snarl!!! LOL!


















And no, they don't all sleep with us... Only Panda. (long story there) but they all get into bed with us in the morning for a cuddle before we get up. Well, all the GROWN UP, POTTY TRAINED dogs... Little pee monsters are not USUALLY invited! LOL! He was good though! No bed changing was needed!


----------



## Cassandra

I love it! A smart, courageous and strong puppy who doesn’t want to be left out of any good times!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

It is so endearing to read about Ducky’s unintended adventures!

With the pot, I’m curious how you decided on the size. I would have started with a larger circle and then made it smaller. But I saw how quickly he figured it out and realized, is it the opposite, he “gets it” when it’s smaller and then you can make the target circle bigger?


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> It is so endearing to read about Ducky’s unintended adventures!
> 
> With the pot, I’m curious how you decided on the size. I would have started with a larger circle and then made it smaller. But I saw how quickly he figured it out and realized, is it the opposite, he “gets it” when it’s smaller and then you can make the target circle bigger?


I don't want it to be bigger right now... It should be JUST big enough to fit his front feet. EVENTUALLY. he will learn to keep his front feet on it, as he pivots his hind end. That, in turn, will help him do tight turns in heeling and tight pivots for rally.

But it is ALSO true that once that they get the idea to interact with a "thing", to become "operant", which means that they understand that doing something with the object, rather than with the handler is what gets them the reward, they really enjoy the game and start making new "guesses" very fast! It's up to you, as the handler, to be observant, and catch the right guesses. If you watch carefully, you will see that I missed some good opportunities to click him in this. Part of that is just plain me "missing", part of it is that the camera angle is different than my angle of view, and we can sometimes see his feet better in the camera than I could see them in real life. The GOOD thing is that they enjoy it enough that they keep trying even when you miss a few! 

You will probably also notice that in the beginning I was clicking him for nose touches, then I STOPPED clicking for nose touches. This builds up a TINY bit of frustration, which often leas to the dog trying something different... I was hoping for a paw touch instead. When that didn't work, I tried positioning the placement of the reward so that he just "happened" to touch the saucer. That worked better for him. As we've talked about in other contexts, some dogs are more "sloppy" with their paws than others. Pixel is a BIG "slapper" in clicker work. One of her first answers to any clicker game is to slap at it! LOL! But at this point, Ducky didn't think of trying that. Then, at another point, I started intermittently clicking nose touches again, because he seemed to be getting a bit frustrated, and wandering off. i wanted him to stay happy and interested in the game, so I reminded him that it was "about the saucer, by clicking him for touching it in ANY way a couple of times. It's like a doggy game of "warmer, colder". 

These puppies all were started with "box work" with a clicker at 4 weeks. So while they have have not had much "formal education", if/when any of their owners care to do more with them, just as you see with Ducky in these videos, they should all sort of have an, "Oh! I remember this!" moment, where they start trying different things to earn a click and reward.


----------



## krandall

And… he’s getting it! This afternoon’s session:






Other fun for the day included a trip to Tractor Supply, where he got loved up on by several clerks who got wags and kisses in return, and a chance to check out our barn while I watered plants. Wasn’t totally SURE I wanted the white puppy in the dirty barn, but… he enjoyed himself! LOL! Finished off with recalls to Daddy across the driveway with Auntie Pixel. (That was GREAT fun!!!)


----------



## LWalks

So cool to see the progression! And I can’t believe the little monkey figured out how to get into the bed already! He looked VERY pleased with himself!


----------



## krandall

Lisa Walker said:


> So cool to see the progression! And I can’t believe the little monkey figured out how to get into the bed already! He looked VERY pleased with himself!


Oh, he was! LOL! I’m not sure the rest of them were!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> Sorry, Kodi, we will never be safe again, my friend!


Kodi, amigo, I can see you are going to have your paws full! I can see the Ducky is a member of Hell's Puppies! I am here to provide backup and clip Ducky's wings if needed. Let mi know.

su amigo, el Jefe del invierno
Ricky Ricardo !


----------



## LeleRF

🥰 loved these pics in bed, so sweet! I hope y’all are beginning to feel a bit better!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Oh, he was! LOL! I’m not sure the rest of them were!


LOL, sorry Kodi, there’s no hiding from him now! I’ve been thinking about the same as we prepare to add a second…. I’d always thought that Charlie’s ‘getaway’ would be to jump up on the couch, but now with the IVDD, we’ll have to have a ramp, which is definitey not going to stop a puppy! I suppose his saving grace will be that the ‘pee monster’ (lol) will not have the run of the house for quite some time, so he’ll have plenty of time to adjust!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I love the videos of the clicker training. It's so educational to watch how you use the treats and clicker. I'm inspired to start doing more with Willow. I did use the clicker method to teach her to get up on a box. I need to do more games with her. I'm curious what you use for treats?


----------



## krandall

Lisa Walker said:


> LOL, sorry Kodi, there’s no hiding from him now! I’ve been thinking about the same as we prepare to add a second…. I’d always thought that Charlie’s ‘getaway’ would be to jump up on the couch, but now with the IVDD, we’ll have to have a ramp, which is definitey not going to stop a puppy! I suppose his saving grace will be that the ‘pee monster’ (lol) will not have the run of the house for quite some time, so he’ll have plenty of time to adjust!


With EACH of our puppies we have always, ALWAYS given Kodi access to “the other side of a gate” away from the puppy(ies). Sometimes he is on “our” side of the gate, other times the puppy is. He always has a choice… the puppy usually doesn’t! LOL! This was sort of a surprise, and was a one-time deal. We really DON’T want Ducky to think he has “bed rights” for a LONG time to come. Part of that is because he is notyet “potty reliable”, but the bigger/longer issue is “bed manners”. When the dogs are on the bed, they are to lie quietly and cuddle. WE HUMANS should be able to read or go back to sleep. THAT morning was a wild rumpus as you can see. I DO NOT want him to get the idea that it’s OK to behave that way on the bed!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I love the videos of the clicker training. It's so educational to watch how you use the treats and clicker. I'm inspired to start doing more with Willow. I did use the clicker method to teach her to get up on a box. I need to do more games with her. I'm curious what you use for treats?


Right now, I’m using Fresh Pet with him… either the rolls, cubed very small, or the cat food, because it is tiny pieces. I use this because he is tiny, with tiny teeth, and these are very soft. With my adult dogs, Happy Howies is my go-to, but I also often use cubed pork roast and other fresh roasted meats cubed to appropriate sizes. Any lean, good quality protein.


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Right now, I’m using Fresh Pet with him… either the rolls, cubed very small, or the cat food, because it is tiny pieces. I use this because he is tiny, with tiny teeth, and these are very soft. With my adult dogs, Happy Howies is my go-to, but I also often use cubed pork roast and other fresh roasted meats cubed to appropriate sizes. Any lean, good quality protein.


For anyone else reading Karen’s post- I followed suit with the Fresh Pet cat food also after she showed me it because they are so tiny and perfect for training. Chase LOVES them! It’s also a good sized bag (for $6.99 @Petco) so I froze half of it knowing I couldn’t possibly go through that bag before they’d expire. I am happy to report that the Puppy Culture recall and pre-leash training exercises (his following on my left as I walk in a circle & clicking/treating) have been very successful! My favorite part is he seems pretty happy&proud of himself after getting the praise/treat (that part _could_ just be in my head but I’m just going with it, lol).


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> For anyone else reading Karen’s post- I followed suit with the Fresh Pet cat food also after she showed me it because they are so tiny and perfect for training. Chase LOVES them! It’s also a good sized bag (for $6.99 @Petco) so I froze half of it knowing I couldn’t possibly go through that bag before they’d expire. I am happy to report that the Puppy Culture recall and pre-leash training exercises (his following on my left as I walk in a circle & clicking/treating) have been very successful! My favorite part is he seems pretty happy&proud of himself after getting the praise/treat (that part _could_ just be in my head but I’m just going with it, lol).


I don't think it's in your head at ALL!!! I think they ARE proud of themselves for good work and ESPECIALLY happy that WE are proud of them!!! They strut their little selves for all it's worth! Now we want video!!! 💗

Oh... And another thing I like about the cat version is that even after you freeze it, it STILL stays in the little crumbles, so it's easy to just pour out what you need for a day or two! I like the rolled stuff a lot, for a lot of different things, but it's REALLY hard to go through even a SMALL roll before it goes bad with just one small puppy. When I had the whole litter here it was different, but I end up throwing half the roll away. And the rolled stuff changes consistency and gets kind of spongey and nasty if you freeze and thaw it.


----------



## krandall

OK, No laughing at my "hot weather, I've got a cold and I'm not going anywhere" attire, but concentrate on the cute little doggy! Ducky's first experience with a show lead. (or ANY type of leash for that matter) You can see that although the lead is ON him, I am not USING it to direct him or "lead" him in any way. I just want him to get used to the "feel" of having it around his neck. Otherwise, we just continued our same "stacking" (hold still and look at my finger) practice that he's been doing on the table, as well as luring him up and back down the length of the kitchen with cookies. Normally he would follow me that distance if I just walked that way and called him. But I didn't want him to start thinking about, and fighting with the lead, so I kept his mind off it with cookies! He did very nicely for his first time... even with our bit of utside interference". (seems inevitable in this house! LOL!)


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> OK, No laughing at my "hot weather, I've got a cold and I'm not going anywhere" attire, but concentrate on the cute little doggy!


In California that is our formal "night on the town" attire! 🕺 107F here today, which means pretty much indoor activities.


----------



## Sheri

Karen you look fine, but.... how's your back?!?! I get tired just watching!


----------



## Sheri

DogFather said:


> In California that is our formal "night on the town" attire! 🕺


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> In California that is our formal "night on the town" attire! 🕺 107F here today, which means pretty much indoor activities.


We spent some time outside, but it was too hot to do any work out there!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

DogFather said:


> In California that is our formal "night on the town" attire! 🕺 107F here today, which means pretty much indoor activities.


Ugh - it's hot here too. 105 degrees the last couple of days and today is supposed to be hotter. I have not been getting by 10,000 steps! I hope this weather is not the new normal!


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Ugh - it's hot here too. 105 degrees the last couple of days and today is supposed to be hotter. I have not been getting by 10,000 steps! I hope this weather is not the new normal!


Saw that on the news and thought it was so unusual for the NW. It must be unbearable Jackie! DH is a sun bunny, but my limit is 78 degrees.  It's 74 degrees here. Hope the weather cools off for you soon! ⛅


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I have not been getting my 10,000 steps!


👍👌 10K steps is a good goal! Try splitting it up during this heat wave, maybe a few K earlier in the morning and a few more K at twilight. Drink plenty of water.

Here it is 109F yesterday and 108F today. I expect this is going to be the new normal with Americans self-destructive resistance to change their lifestyle.


----------



## LWalks

I’ve been gloating about our lovely Bay Area 70s, and now I’m getting my punishment as I’m suddenly headed directly into the NYC heatwave due to a family emergency. I love New York— lived there for 5 years—but I do not miss the sticky summers! Thankfully Charlie is staying home with my husband, as he is a Bay Area dog through and through and likes the weather somewhere between 60 and 75. 🤣 Sending everyone and your furry babies cool thoughts!


----------



## LeleRF

Lisa Walker said:


> I’ve been gloating about our lovely Bay Area 70s, and now I’m getting my punishment as I’m suddenly headed directly into the NYC heatwave due to a family emergency. I love New York— lived there for 5 years—but I do not miss the sticky summers! Thankfully Charlie is staying home with my husband, as he is a Bay Area dog through and through and likes the weather somewhere between 60 and 75. 🤣 Sending everyone and your furry babies cool thoughts!


Sorry to hear it, Lisa! It really is quite miserable in these parts, though still better than pacific northwest. Safe travels and sending good thoughts for your family situation.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

This heat wave is actually an all time record for the Pacific NW in recorded history. I get about a mile of walking in the early morning. 1/2 mile for me and then another 1/2 mile with Willow. It starts getting hot really early. It's already 80 and it's only about 10:30 am or so. Seems like our hottest time of day is about the time I hit the hay. We were 107 here yesterday in the early evening. It's suppose to be getting better by tomorrow. A chilly 80 degrees for a high!


----------



## Melissa Brill

Heather's said:


> Saw that on the news and thought it was so unusual for the NW. It must be unbearable Jackie! DH is a sun bunny, but my limit is 78 degrees.  It's 74 degrees here. Hope the weather cools off for you soon! ⛅


I don't mind the heat so much (it's "only" 94 right now here in PA)... your "limit" is 78, I'm practically still in a sweater (light-weight) til it's about that (somewhere between 75-80 depending) . But yes, I do think it's hot out right now.

Hubby, on the other hand, is dripping with sweat once it hits 80, so he's definitely feeling it now! Yes, he is African, but home (Addis Abeba) is generally under 80, and almost never hits 90 or above.


----------



## Heather's

Melissa Brill said:


> I don't mind the heat so much (it's "only" 94 right now here in PA)... your "limit" is 78, I'm practically still in a sweater (light-weight) til it's about that (somewhere between 75-80 depending) . But yes, I do think it's hot out right now.


I don't mind it being warmer outside, but like it cool in the house. I feel uncomfortable once it reaches 80 degrees in the house. The Bay Area doesn't have too many hot days during the summer. The ocean breezes and fog helps. It must be terribly uncomfortable in Oregon and Washington!


----------



## 31818

We set our A/C thermostat at 78F. It usually comes on about mid-morning. Since we are on TOU (Time Of Use) rates, we turn off the A/C at 4PM. Our highest electrical rates for us are 4PM to 9PM so we avoid high use electric during that period. We open up the house around 8-9PM and take advantage of cooler evening breezes and leave it open at night. We never feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Heather's

If I notice it getting warmer than 78F I turn the AC on before DH arrives home.  We're also careful not to use too much electric between 4PM and 9PM. DH is so funny...the last bill he checked to see if our electric usage went up the day the furkids were groomed.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Melissa Brill said:


> I don't mind the heat so much (it's "only" 94 right now here in PA)... your "limit" is 78, I'm practically still in a sweater (light-weight) til it's about that (somewhere between 75-80 depending) . But yes, I do think it's hot out right now.
> 
> Hubby, on the other hand, is dripping with sweat once it hits 80, so he's definitely feeling it now! Yes, he is African, but home (Addis Abeba) is generally under 80, and almost never hits 90 or above.


One summer during the week of the 4th of July, I went from Utah, where it was over 100, to Philadelphia, where it was in the 90’s. It was almost unbearable, it was so much more uncomfortable even though the temperature was lower! All of the pictures of that trip are embarrassing, my face is shiny and my hair is frizzy, and of course my mom has one of them framed on the wall. I’d love to go back in the fall someday  

I wear a thin sweater in the summer, too. My kids think it’s weird, and I still tell them to dress for the weather, but I freeze in air conditioned buildings. I think it’s probably bad circulation, but I also feel more secure with the weight of it, even though it’s light. At home if I’m in the family room I always have a blanket. I just keep thin blankets on the sofa in the summer and thicker in the winter.

I hope people are finding ways to stay cool and there are lots of frozen desserts available!


----------



## Melissa Brill

EvaE1izabeth said:


> One summer during the week of the 4th of July, I went from Utah, where it was over 100, to Philadelphia, where it was in the 90’s. It was almost unbearable, it was so much more uncomfortable even though the temperature was lower! All of the pictures of that trip are embarrassing, my face is shiny and my hair is frizzy, and of course my mom has one of them framed on the wall. I’d love to go back in the fall someday
> 
> I wear a thin sweater in the summer, too. My kids think it’s weird, and I still tell them to dress for the weather, but I freeze in air conditioned buildings. I think it’s probably bad circulation, but I also feel more secure with the weight of it, even though it’s light. At home if I’m in the family room I always have a blanket. I just keep thin blankets on the sofa in the summer and thicker in the winter.
> 
> I hope people are finding ways to stay cool and there are lots of frozen desserts available!


Don't get me wrong - 90+ in PA right now is hot (yes, it's the stickiness/ humidity that bothers me more than the heat too!)

We're "surviving with nightly doses of sorbet 

I can't even imagine how people in the northwest who normally are dealing with 80F this time of year are handling the heatwave. It can be dangerous if you aren't used to it - I hope everyone stays safe!

A tree fell down in our yard yesterday - sent pics to my sisters and their partners and my brother-in-law said that he would deal with cutting it up, but we should go out and load all the small pieces on the trailer. I told him he was crazy if he thought we were doing that at 2pm in the sun when it was 95F out (he suggested sunblock and spf clothing... I wanted to suggest something that shouldn't be said in polite company  ) Did it later when the sun was behind the trees and it was _only_ around 90 (but not direct sun so not as bad)


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> If I notice it getting warmer than 78F I turn the AC on before DH arrives home.  We're also careful not to use too much electric between 4PM and 9PM. DH is so funny...the last bill he checked to see if our electric usage went up the day the furkids were groomed.


I am REALLY glad we have solar, and, of course, in the summer, we get the most gain from it. I think our electrical bill, with the AC running, is typically ALMOST covered in the summer. Now, in the winter, when the panels are covered with snow, we get NADA! But our heat is gas, not electric, so it is not tied to the solar really anyway.


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> I am REALLY glad we have solar, and, of course, in the summer, we get the most gain from it. I think our electrical bill, with the AC running, is typically ALMOST covered in the summer. Now, in the winter, when the panels are covered with snow, we get NADA! But our heat is gas, not electric, so it is not tied to the solar really anyway.


I did notice that you have solar panels on your utility barn in one of the photos. Thank you for using solar. I was surprised to see how much solar there is in Massachusetts when I visited there. In places like Ma. that get comparatively lots of snow in winter, solar is usually supplemented by wind and/or oceanic wave energy. Natural gas is being legislated out of use in many areas. Natural gas, a non-renewable source of energy, is also an environmental hazard producing carbon dioxide as a by product.. We converted out home to 100% electric about two years ago. We are considering adding a battery backup system and additional solar panels on the roof for when the power goes out. We are experiencing more power outages now in the summer due to higher average heat waves and local wildfires. Out west, we have relatively benign climate, but even then we are finding we must adapt to changing environmental dangers or perish.


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> I did notice that you have solar panels on your utility barn in one of the photos. Thank you for using solar. I was surprised to see how much solar there is in Massachusetts when I visited there. In places like Ma. that get comparatively lots of snow in winter, solar is usually supplemented by wind and/or oceanic wave energy. Natural gas is being legislated out of use in many areas. Natural gas, a non-renewable source of energy, is also an environmental hazard producing carbon dioxide as a by product.. We converted out home to 100% electric about two years ago. We are considering adding a battery backup system and additional solar panels on the roof for when the power goes out. We are experiencing more power outages now in the summer due to higher average heat waves and local wildfires. Out west, we have relatively benign climate, but even then we are finding we must adapt to changing environmental dangers or perish.


We have solar on both the barn (which really IS a horse barn, not a utility barn... there are three stalls in there, even though not currently in use  ) and the garage. Wind is useless as far as we are from the coat (30 miles) it is too hilly. The wind is not any where near strong or predictable enough. It needs to be on the coast. ocean turbines have their own environmental impacts. I am not wholeheartedly in favor of those from what I've seen so far. My guess is that as solar improves and the utilities get more reasonable about how we use it, it will make sense for more people to put in larger and larger arrays. I know we would. Right now, however, we cannot sell excess into the system, nor can we "save" credits from year to year. Which kind of sucks, because everything we've built up over the summer needs to be used by Dec 31 (before the coldest part of the winter) or we lose it. So our array is fairly tightly engineered not to overproduce based on the "rules" of our power company. Every state is different.

I have a friend who lives in Germany, and HER house actually generates enough electricity that with THEIR (state run, of course) power system, she gets a check every month for the excess.

Of course, eventually I'd like to see us get to a point where we could run our house entirely on solar and not use gas. But that is not a possibility yet. OTOH, while you may be in a climate that doesn't depend on gas as much, in California., and I am not talking about you specifically, but the population of the SW as a whole, is sucking water out of the ecosystem at an unsupportable rate. So it is ALL humans that have to do ALL the things they can to slow down what is happening to our planet. And what the major problems are is VERY much dependent on where you live. Water is a bigger problem in the SW, heat (or rather staying warm in the winter) is a bigger problem in the northeast. We are cockroaches upon the earth.


----------



## krandall

And in the "What did Ducky do today" category, (other than running around the house and trying to stay cool!) In one of our training sessions, we introduced the dumbbell. These are first steps... The goal at this point s for him to get the idea to put his mouth on it. Like putting his feet on the saucer, I am shaping this, so it will take some time. From working with my other Havanese, I can bet that it will take a NUMBER of sessions. This is not a "natural" retrieving breed, and a formal dumbbell retrieve is NOTHING like a playful ball retrieve. Ducky will happily do that, which is WONDERFUL! But this has to be fully controlled, and taught in small steps, so that it is done very precisely. Here is his first session:






(Oh... and the chew marks on his adorable tiny dumbbell, ordered JUST for him, are NOT from him... a CERTAIN ADULT Havanese that will go unnamed is responsible for that.  )


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Karen - I'm curious why you are not using the clicker when he touches the dumbbell.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Karen - I'm curious why you are not using the clicker when he touches the dumbbell.


Because it is REALLY difficult to get the timing exact enough with touching the dumbbell and eventually grasping the dumbbell. I learned my lesson with Kodi. I was too slow, and eventually realized that I was only teaching him to put his moth on it and quickly release it for a treat. Like the people who ask for a sit, but then click once the dog is standing again. But THAT is MUCH easier to correct, both in terms of the persons clicker skills and in terms of the dog's sit. I really mucked it up with Kodi, and learned it is such a HAIR SPLIT SECOND with the dumbbell that this is ONE place that at least for me, I'm better off NOT using a clicker!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Because it is REALLY difficult to get the timing exact enough with touching the dumbbell and eventually grasping the dumbbell. I learned my lesson with Kodi. I was too slow, and eventually realized that I was only teaching him to put his moth on it and quickly release it for a treat. Like the people who ask for a sit, but then click once the dog is standing again. But THAT is MUCH easier to correct, both in terms of the persons clicker skills and in terms of the dog's sit. I really mucked it up with Kodi, and learned it is such a HAIR SPLIT SECOND with the dumbbell that this is ONE place that at least for me, I'm better off NOT using a clicker!


I really appreciate your videos, Karen! Though I am not doing the same training of course where we have different goals. We have been training daily, just basics and Chase is doing very well! Agreed sometimes we have the clicking a bit off so unless it’s exactly the right timing I’d rather not click. His recall is quite good now, pre-leash training (ala Puppy Culture) is really coming along and more recently he is picking up a rolling ball and dropping it with command, though often doing so on his own and he KNOWS it’s for treats so sometimes he regresses back to just touching it and running over for a treat! We want to move on to other items for ‘drop it‘. Puppy Kindergarten starts on Sat. 7/10! 👏


----------



## krandall

Oh, SO adorable!!! I LOVE his raincoat!!! I've been making Ducky suck it up and "be a Duck"! (mean mom that I am!) LOL!

And yes, of course, your training will be somewhat different than what I'm doing. But I think the important thing is to keep their little minds engaged and learning new things! 💗


----------



## krandall

After several days of nasty heat, it is COLD and rainy here! And this is how Ducky has been spending most of it. My heart is about to burst!


----------



## LeleRF

Awww, lil cutie! Looks happy as a clam!


----------



## Sheri

How are Kodi, Pixel, and Panda doing with Ducky being there and getting considerable attention? Any jealousy or hurt feelings?


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> How are Kodi, Pixel, and Panda doing with Ducky being there and getting considerable attention? Any jealousy or hurt feelings?


We’re making sure everyone else gets plenty of attention! Panda adores him! He has been her favorite from the beginning… I am not sure why. So she was perfectly happy that she got to keep him! LOL! She plays with him all.the.time. So sweetly and gently. They sleep curled up together.










“Auntie Pixel” loves playing with him when Dave isn’t home. When Dave is home, she gets INSANELY jealous, and we have to keep aneye on her. Kodi is the curmudgeonly uncle. He walks around muttering,”I can’t BELIEVE you KEPT one of these things!”  But then I’ll See Ducky cuddled up against him taking a little nap. So he doesn’t hate him THAT much! LOL!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> We’re making sure everyone else gets plenty of attention! Panda adores him! He has been her favorite from the beginning… I am not sure why. So she was perfectly happy that she got to keep him! LOL! She plays with him all.the.time. So sweetly and gently. They sleep curled up together.
> 
> View attachment 175085
> 
> 
> “Auntie Pixel” loves playing with him when Dave isn’t home. When Dave is home, she gets INSANELY jealous, and we have to keep aneye on her. Kodi is the curmudgeonly uncle. He walks around muttering,”I can’t BELIEVE you KEPT one of these things!”  But then I’ll See Ducky cuddled up against him taking a little nap. So he doesn’t hate him THAT much! LOL!


🤣🤣🤣I love the way you describe it all so vividly and perfectly😘


----------



## Ditto's Mom

I just love seeing a puppy cuddled up with his momma, so sweet.💓 So glad Panda got to keep her Ducky forever.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Aww gosh! The photo of Ducky in your lap melts my heart!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Aww gosh! The photo of Ducky in your lap melts my heart!


He was pretty much melting my heart yesterday too! Not quite sure why he was so EXTRA cuddly yesterday... He's back under the desk again today! LOL! (which actually makes it a BIT easier to work! LOL!)


----------



## krandall

Today was bath day for Ducky... Here is the result, (we did a bit of stacking practice too!  ) We are planning to make a little video for you of bathing and blow drying, but that will take a little longer. Figured I'd post the "fluffy puppy pix" in the mean time!


----------



## krandall

Ducky's bath video was not quite done processing when I posted this, but my guess is that by the time most people see it, it will be all set!:


----------



## krandall

Ducky, is there a REASON that you need to sleep UNDER your crate pad?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> Ducky, is there a REASON that you need to sleep UNDER your crate pad?
> 
> View attachment 175094


Willow does something similar. For her it's the pillow in the crate!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Willow does something similar. For her it's the pillow in the crate!
> 
> View attachment 175095


How cute is THAT!?!?


----------



## krandall

Today was gaiting practice in the Home Depot parking lot (at the far end, where there weren’t any cars!) on the way down to RI to see Panda’s breeder’s new litter of puppies! (More on that later after I take the photos off my “real” camera!)


----------



## krandall

Uncle Kodi is tolerating this, but does not seem amused...









...And... it's over. He just growled him off. LOL!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> Uncle Kodi is tolerating this, but does not seem amused...
> View attachment 175100
> 
> 
> ...And... it's over. He just growled him off. LOL!


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣Grumpy Uncle Kodi😘. Lol you can see in Ducky’s face he _knows_ he shouldn’t be there…but is going to try his luck anyway😂. I think he even looks a little sad that Kodi doesn’t want him there😞


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣Grumpy Uncle Kodi😘. Lol you can see in Ducky’s face he _knows_ he shouldn’t be there…but is going to try his luck anyway😂. I think he even looks a little sad that Kodi doesn’t want him there😞



I don't know that he's sad... but I do think he wants to make friends with Kodi and hasn't figured out the right approach yet. This was close.... It just doesn't QUITE make up for all the times he's jumped on him! LOL! I think it's more like, "How about I try... THIS?!?!" 

I think the huge eyebrows always make him look a bit serious at the moment! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Aww... I have a feeling smart, little Ducky will figure out a way to win over Uncle Kodi.


----------



## Heather's

Ducky is just the cutest!  It appears Kodi might be thinking "I wonder if this is going to be permanent?"😄


----------



## Melissa Brill

Heather's said:


> Ducky is just the cutest!  It appears Kodi might be thinking "I wonder if this is going to be permanent?"😄


Funny, I was thinking that Kodi's expression said "Oh hell no!" and it just took him a minute to decide if it was worth the effort to chase him off  poor Ducky


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> Funny, I was thinking that Kodi's expression said "Oh hell no!" and it just took him a minute to decide if it was worth the effort to chase him off  poor Ducky


LOL! Poor Ducky, my eye! Kodi wouldn't hurt a flea. All he did was grump under his breath. Sort of "Move along, young 'un!" And Ducky moved off to torment his Auntie Pixel. Who can growl at him BIG TIME, and he TOTALLY ignores her and keeps pouncing on her! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> LOL! Poor Ducky, my eye! Kodi wouldn't hurt a flea. All he did was grump under his breath. Sort of "Move along, young 'un!" And Ducky moved off to torment his Auntie Pixel. Who can growl at him BIG TIME, and he TOTALLY ignores her and keeps pouncing on her! LOL!


LOL


----------



## krandall

No photos from yesterday, but Ducky had his second, 3 month, "well puppy" vet appointment . He was pronounced a "perfect puppy with a lovely temperament", took his distemper parvo (ONLY!) shot like a champ, got loved on by all the office staff and came wagging back to my car. On the way home, we stopped at the garden center where we practiced loose leash walking and leaving the plants alone. (and had smiles and wags for all the people) He "met" a HUGE 9 month old Berner-doodle who was very well behaved, but he was not at ALL sure about... By "meet" I mean that he saw the dog from a distance, and started backing up rapidly. If we had had room, I would have let him stay on the ground and just retreated to where he was comfortable watching. Since there was no room for that, I just picked him up and since he WAS comfortable there, let him watch from the safety of my arms. I made NO effort to "introduce" them. If Ducky decides he wants dog friends as he gets older, that is up to him. It will NOT be with 70 lb Berner-Doodles. LOL!

This morning we are off to the training center just to sit and watch some big dogs in the ring, so he gets used to seeing them!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Uncle Kodi is tolerating this, but does not seem amused...
> View attachment 175100
> 
> 
> ...And... it's over. He just growled him off. LOL!


Lol, keep trying Ducky! You’ll get there eventually (especially if you stop pouncing on him!)


----------



## krandall

So today's adventure was, indeed, our trip to the training center. First we sat outside and watched dogs arriving and getting out of their cars. Then we went inside, and Ducky got passed around to several training pals of mine. I would NOT do this with strangers, and I wouldn't do it with a puppy who was nervous about or shy with strangers. But Ducky loves everyone. So it was fine with him and they all enjoyed it. He had wags and kisses for all. Then he sat in my lap and watched a number of big dogs in "our" ring. Then the nose work class started coming into the other ring, so we turned around, I propped him up on the half-wall, and he watched all of that. He was interested, maybe a BIT wary, but was fine sitting there between my arms, ate cookies and accepted all the greetings of people who wanted to tell him how cute he was!

After half an hour or so, we went out, and I let him walk around the parking lot and sniff. (all the dogs were in class, so just "dog smells") and a train came by on the tracks that go RIGHT beside the building. He sat down "Manding style" and looked at me. I told him he was a good boy and he just watched the train go by. His tail never went down, and he took it with no more than interest. All in all, a good experience!

He seems SLIGHTLY under the weather from his vaccine yesterday... Still playful and full of beans, but not finishing his meals, and not interested in training treats, so I couldn't really do any structured training sessions with him. Still, we had such good acclimation sessions this morning, I think we got enough done today!

This is a good reason not to double things up! I have his heartworm pill to give him, but am holding off on it until next week. If I had given it to him yesterday, when I got it, I wouldn't know whether it was the vaccine or the heart worm med that cased his slight tummy upset. If it has t be one or the other, I'd prefer it to be the vaccine than the heartworm pill, that he has to take more often!


----------



## krandall

Today, Ducky's BIGGEST lesson was staying home. I had to take Kodi up to the vet for a dental, which didn't happen, but that's another story. Ducky practiced being a good boy and hanging out in his pen! 

When I got home, we had his first session of training on his sit box, which is another foundation tool that we will use for MANY exercises in years to come:






Later, we worked on his play skills, also really important for a sports dogs. You can see that I kept the toy moving and "animal like" to increase his interest. I also used a touch of oppositional reflect by touching his sides as he was tugging. He is SO tiny, that all I can do is touch him, or I'd push him over. With a bigger dog, even an adult Havanese, you can actually push against them a bit, and once they know the game, they absolutely LOVE it, and will tug even harder! 

I also, intermittently, stilled the toy, took all the "life" out of it, put my hands close to his mouth and ask him to "out" the toy for me. As excited as he was about the game, and as new as h is to this kind of play, he still responded by giving up the toy. Even the HARDEST tugger will, if you have your hand very close to their muzzle, on either side of the toy. His reward for giving up the toy so nicely was that I gave it right back to him! That way, he doesn't have to think that letting go means he loses. (at another point, I actually did let him "win" and take it from me momentarily) It is important that the dog understands that the human controls the game, but that you will play fair with him! At the end, BEFORE he tired of the game, I called a halt, gently asked him to "out" again, then played with him with my hands, praising him and telling him what a wonderful boy he was for playing so nicely! 

Toy play is SUCH a useful training tool, and often overlooked in the Pez-dispenser world of dog training!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Love watching Ducky's training. He's so adorable and always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## LWalks

He’s such a clever little guy, and it’s so instructive to see how you work with him!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Karen - I understand giving a treat when Ducky touches or gets on the box, but why are you also giving a treat over on the floor away from the box? Looks like luring him off the box but I don't think that is what you are trying to teach.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Karen - I understand giving a treat when Ducky touches or gets on the box, but why are you also giving a treat over on the floor away from the box? Looks like luring him off the box but I don't think that is what you are trying to teach.


The cookie off the box is called a "reset cookie". It is not technically a reward. It is just to get him away from the box, so that he comes back to try again. If I just give him a cookie fro being on the box, where is he going to go, or what is he going to do? There is no chance for him to repeat the behavior. So it is simply to move him away. It's not a reward, just an expedient, just a pleasant way to move him. If I picked him and moved him, he might think I was correcting him for doing something wrong. 

Sometimes you need to "fix" something with your equipment, and you can toss your "reset cookie" even further away, so that they dog is busy running to go get it while you do your rearranging, and it doesn't interrupt the flow of the dog's work too!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Karen - thanks for the explanation. I'm learning from your videos. It's really informative to watch someone doing the training rather than just reading about it in a book.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Karen - thanks for the explanation. I'm learning from your videos. It's really informative to watch someone doing the training rather than just reading about it in a book.


Terrific! That's what I was hoping!


----------



## krandall

Ducky had a busy day today! We had a lesson at school, followed by a play date with a friend’s Corgi puppy that was SOOOO much fun…






And then this evening, he went to our favorite ice cream place with us for his first “turn” being the “chosen dog” to fo for ice cream! He THOROUGHLY approves of the whole adventure, charmed everyone in line, LOVED his “licks” of whipped cream, and even watched several big dogs with his tail up and without getting worried!




























Then he came home and CRASHED in Uncle Kodi’s bed! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill

Well, if their experience going between everyone's legs is any indication, both will do fine with the weave polls


----------



## LeleRF

Ohhh they were so fun to watch, and their little feet pitter-pattering on the mat. What a great day for little Ducky!


----------



## Genie1000

I thoroughly enjoyed reading the chronically of your litter and now the videos on training Ducky are so informative. 
Im amazed at how much I forgot since Penelope’s puppy years. Such fun getting to train Isabelle. Love having this forum as a resource!


----------



## LWalks

What a lovely day! And they played so nicely together!!! I almost never see corgi puppies around here; she’s adorable!


----------



## krandall

Lisa Walker said:


> What a lovely day! And they played so nicely together!!! I almost never see corgi puppies around here; she’s adorable!


My friend breeds them and also works with a partner who breeds them. This is a puppy from her partner that they have decided to keep!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What is better than watching two, happy puppies playing together, running and having fun. Becca sure is a cutie!
As for little Ducky, he's over the top adorable!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> Ducky had a busy day today! We had a lesson at school, followed by a play date with a friend’s Corgi puppy that was DOOOO much fun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this evening, he went to our favorite ice cream place with us for his first “turn” being the “chosen dog” to fo for ice cream! He THOROUGHLY approves of the whole adventure, charmed everyone in line, LOVED his “licks” of whipped cream, and even watched several big dogs with his tail up and without getting worried!
> 
> View attachment 175207
> 
> 
> View attachment 175208
> 
> 
> View attachment 175209
> 
> 
> Then he came home and CRASHED in Uncle Kodi’s bed! LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 175210


Lovely post😘. Has cheered me right up😁. Is that Kodi’s snout and paw I spy doing a “who’s been sleeping in my bed?” at Goldilocks sprawled out? X


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Lovely post😘. Has cheered me right up😁. Is that Kodi’s snout and paw I spy doing a “who’s been sleeping in my bed?” at Goldilocks sprawled out? X


That is EXACTLY what's happening! LOL! If Kodi is in the bed first, Ducky can sneak in and join him. If Ducky is in the bed first, Kodi huffs and walks away to sleep elsewhere! LOL! Fortunately, it's not like we are short on beds around here!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh I loved seeing the corgi puppy! I'm very partial to corgis and think corgi puppies are just about the cutest ever! 

My Foxy as a puppy.....












Foxy Later in Life....


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh I loved seeing the corgi puppy! I'm very partial to corgis and think corgi puppies are just about the cutest ever!
> 
> My Foxy as a puppy.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 175214
> 
> 
> 
> Foxy Later in Life....
> 
> View attachment 175215


Corgis are great dogs, and as much as I adore Havanese puppies, I have to agree... There is nothing much cuter than a Corgi puppy!!! 💗


----------



## krandall

Panda and Ducky cuddling on this rainy Sunday afternoon… heart be still!


----------



## krandall

What did Ducky so today? First we worked on our toy play. I have been working on getting him to accept other toys to play with. This is a bit long, but pretty funny, because he is SO clear that he WANTS the last two toys, and he knows EXACTLY where they are! LOL! We are also working on “trading” from one toy to another, which will be useful in other work that we will do. He is getting REALLY good on the mechanics of the game… He is great on letting me have it back the moment I say “out”, and switches easily from one toy to the other.






Then we worked on his disk. I had to move him to a bigger disk, because he has outgrown his old, smaller one. This was his first time with the new disk. I was pleased to see that he seemed to catch on very quickly that this was still the same game:






Finally we worked on his fold back down. He is getting the idea of going down on the verbal, and clearly understands the hand signal. But I’m having trouble with him slumping down onto his left hip. I’m HOPING this is a “Gumby puppy” phase, because he’s not-quite-15 weeks old. So I am trying to reinforce more heavily for a nice Sphinx down.


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Panda and Ducky cuddling on this rainy Sunday afternoon… heart be still!
> View attachment 175232


They are so precious together!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Nothing can be sweeter than seeing Mom and Pup cuddling. 💓


----------



## Tere

Ducky and Panda together melts my heart!
That little Ducky has a smug smile on his face. He's got a great gig going and he knows it.


----------



## krandall

Farm dog at work...


----------



## krandall

And socializing... one way or another... First with "Cousin Chipper", my son's Treewalker Coonhound, who was wonderfully patient and gentle with him:






And then, when you have no real dog to play with... play with the puppy in the mirror!!!


----------



## krandall

And a little video of working on Zen Bowl! He's getting there, but this game is HARD!


----------



## Janet

Chipper seems very good natured, but doesn't seem to understand the Run and Chase game! And Ducky seems to be working on a Big Dog bark!


----------



## krandall

Janet said:


> Chipper seems very good natured, but doesn't seem to understand the Run and Chase game! And Ducky seems to be working on a Big Dog bark!


If Chipper had been willing to run and chase, I couldn’t have let it continue, because it would not have been safe with that huge size difference. If Chipper even tripped over him, he could seriously damage a little puppy. This is perfect big dog play!  The bad thing with Chipper is that when he is being intentional like this, he is wonderful. But when he gets revved up and is not thinking, (and he is not the brightest bulb) he just runs… inside the house or out. THEN we need to watch him carefully.

For instance, if he REALLY needs to go out, and you are between him and the deck stairs? You are risking your life. I am pretty sure that is exactly what happened to Kodi when he got hurt when I was out of the house for the day… My son and DIL were living with us then, and I am SURE that someone just opened the door and let all 5 dogs go charging out, and Kodi got trampled. I came home to a dog on 3 legs and 9 months of rehab and his early retirement from the sports we both love. 😢

You’ve always got to be SO careful with little dogs around big ones. You WANT them to get used to them enough that they are comfortable and not reactive, (a little dog that charges big dogs out of fear is an accident waiting to happen too!) but at the same time, you have to be really careful that they don’t get unintentionally hurt, just because of the size difference. Chipper would never hurt a flea on purpose!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> If Chipper had been willing to run and chase, I couldn’t have let it continue, because it would not have been safe with that huge size difference. If Chipper even tripped over him, he could seriously damage a little puppy. This is perfect big dog play!  The bad thing with Chipper is that when he is being intentional like this, he is wonderful. But when he gets revved up and is not thinking, (and he is not the brightest bulb) he just runs… inside the house or out. THEN we need to watch him carefully....


This is the biggest reason (during normal times before his most recent leg surgery) that I rarely let Perry just run around with cousin Zadie (it's only when she's just sort of standing there that I let it) - especially given his leg issues - because cousin Zadie ( a little over a year old standard poodle) is the stereotypical "bull in a china shop". She's 60 (+/-) pounds of uncoordinated legs and movements. Even my sister has wondered multiple times how she hasn't broken a hip or anything the way she careens around corners and splats herself into walls, etc. Her play is a lot of running around, running into things, head butting cousin Finley (despite the size difference they have very similar playing styles and at 25 pounds he is sturdy enough to take her play) and can practically toss him a short distance. She regularly runs over Finley (who as a scotty is about the same height as Perry but much sturdier) and I know that she would very easily hurt Perry with absolutely no intention. AND if the other dog isn't running and playing with her she will take her very large paws and swat them in the head to get their attention .

She has very physical dogs to play with so she does not have a slow and gentle playing. She will chill out for a little AND she listens very well so during those times I can let them kind of wander around each other, but the two of them playing is definitely out.


----------



## LWalks

Ducky is so cute following Chipper around! And I LOVE him practicing his bark in the mirror 😍


----------



## krandall

Today’s BIG DEAL thing for Ducky was that he let me Dremel his nails!!! I only did his front feet, and only a little on each toe, so I didn’t push my luck, but GOOD BOY!!! ❤









And another adorable photo from yesterday’s “farm dog adventure”


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I got a kick out of the mirror video! A lot of animals pay no attention to their reflection in the mirror.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I got a kick out of the mirror video! A lot of animals pay no attention to their reflection in the mirror.


I know! He's the first one of my dogs to really pay attention!


----------



## Al99

Ducky and Becca playing together was just too cute!!!!! I noticed they were mostly chasing each other, which seems like nice, calm, safe play. The puppies (off leash) at our puppy class social mostly wrestle, play bite, with lots of contact. Even though it looks rough to me, the dog trainer supervising says it’s totally fine. Do Havanese puppies have different play styles, which may also depend on the “friends” they are with? Should I try to encourage/avoid specific types of play between dogs? Thanks!!


----------



## krandall

Al99 said:


> Ducky and Becca playing together was just too cute!!!!! I noticed they were mostly chasing each other, which seems like nice, calm, safe play. The puppies (off leash) at our puppy class social mostly wrestle, play bite, with lots of contact. Even though it looks rough to me, the dog trainer supervising says it’s totally fine. Do Havanese puppies have different play styles, which may also depend on the “friends” they are with? Should I try to encourage/avoid specific types of play between dogs? Thanks!!


My experience with Havanese in general, after watching LOTS of them over many years is that The majority of them enjoy the “run side by side” play style most of the time. They WILL wrestle, but they save that MOSTLY for dogs they know REALLY well, not for casual acquaintances.


----------



## krandall

I've never purposely chosen the "quiet" puppy in a litter. And Ducky is not dull... He is definitely smart, but he is a "thinker". He does not jump into things impulsively. I am learning the delights of a quiet puppy! 💗


----------



## LWalks

So sweet!! I’m curious, how did his temperament compare to the other pups? Did you know he was the quiet one or has that come to light more as he’s gotten older?


----------



## krandall

In the ”What did Ducky do today” department, it was a “show practice” day. We did grooming and stacking practice on the table, and then did some gaiting and self-stacking practice in the driveway. I’m not sure it’s even worth loading that up into YouTube, though I’m not unhappy with it for his first try out doors. But it will be a good base line video for tracking our progress!




















Lisa Walker said:


> So sweet!! I’m curious, how did his temperament compare to the other pups? Did you know he was the quiet one or has that come to light more as he’s gotten older?


He was ALWAYS quieter. My husband called him the “slow” one in the litter! LOL! I knew THAT wasn’t the case. (I was the one working with them all the time) but he was MUCH smaller than the others, and just took his time. He was very friendly and outgoing, just not as wild as some of the others. He tended to hang out with his sister, who was also a little more “serious”. (And as the only girl, in charge of EVERYONE! LOL!)


----------



## Ditto's Mom

You can only smile when you see Ducky, he's just adorable!!


----------



## LWalks

So fascinating! You’ve described my ideal puppy lol. 😊 Charlie has always been very chill, but was also very shy and hesitant as a pup (which we’ve mostly trained out of, but it took time!). It also makes him extraordinarily popular with ‘not dog’ people because he’s not so in your face as many people have experienced… though part of that is also training!
Definitely hoping for a more confident and naturally outgoing pup this time around, but I sure hope that he still loves the snuggles.

Keep the ducky updates (duck-dates?) coming— he is just the cutest!!

QUOTE="krandall, post: 1486617, member: 7369"]
In the ”What did Ducky do today” department, it was a “show practice” day. We did grooming and stacking practice on the table, and then did some gaiting and self-stacking practice in the driveway. I’m not sure it’s even worth loading that up into YouTube, though I’m not unhappy with it for his first try out doors. But it will be a good base line video for tracking our progress!

View attachment 175270


View attachment 175271



He was ALWAYS quieter. My husband called him the “slow” one in the litter! LOL! I knew THAT wasn’t the case. (I was the one working with them all the time) but he was MUCH smaller than the others, and just took his time. He was very friendly and outgoing, just not as wild as some of the others. He tended to hang out with his sister, who was also a little more “serious”. (And as the only girl, in charge of EVERYONE! LOL!)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## krandall

BIG break-though this morning! While we are getting ready in the morning, I let Ducky out of his crate in our bedroom, but I watch him VERY carefully. I take him into the bathroom with me while I shower, and pick up the bath mats, so his only "potty option" in there is the potty tray. When he was REALLY little he was on the floor while I got dressed and made the bed, with me watching him like a hawk for any signs of "slowing down" that could signal a need to potty, in which case, I'd hurry him onto his potty tray in the corner. I DID have ONE accident early in the game. (as always, my fault for not catching him!)

But learning NOT to potty in new rooms is ALSO part of the training process, and we DO like the dogs in the bed room with us, and we like them ON the bed with us for snuggles before we go to sleep, and first thing in the morning. So it's important that he have these well-supervised play periods so that he learns that this is NOT a place to potty.

It wasn't long before he learned that he could use the trunk that we keep at the end of the bed as a "step" to jump up on the bed. (that is its purpose) and then I had to be REALLY careful, because we CERTAINLY didn't want him to have an accident on the king sized bed!!! I HAVE been letting him play up there with his mom, but ONLY after I KNOW that he has peed and pooped, and ONLY when I can watch him REALLY carefully.

Today he showed a HUGE developmental leap! He stopped in the MIDDLE of playing with Panda, ran to get off the bed, ran to the potty tray in the corner, peed and ran back to play with mom!!! What a good boy! That is a lot of pre-planning and fore-thought on a baby dog's part, and a pretty long way to go without help or reminders. It's big room, and the potty tray is out of line of sight from the bed! *Good boy!!!* 





































I am not ready to let my guard down any time soon, but I take that as a VERY good sign that he's definitely getting it!!!


----------



## Molly120213

What a good boy and he is so cute playing with his mom.


----------



## LWalks

Good boy, Ducky!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Good boy little one!


----------



## ShamaMama

I'm really behind on my forum reading so didn't actually read much of this thread, but I wanted to look at the pictures! I did watch a bit of the clicker training with the platform. (Puppy owners, I can't tell you how great clicker training is for QUICKLY communicating to your puppy what behaviors you wish to see more of!) I also watched a bit of the back-breaking heeling teaching - wow! Ducky and all your dogs continue to be ADORABLE! Thanks for letting us into your world! 

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall

THIS brought a bit of a tear to my eye… Kodi playing with Ducky and Panda for the very first time since the litter was born. In the beginning, of course, the “dragon mama” wouldn’t let him NEAR the puppies. Then, as she got more relaxed about the puppies, we know know, he was feeling worse and worse from his tick infection. He is FINALLY finished with a month’s worth of Doxy, and feeling good enough to want to PLAY!!! THAT makes me VERY happy!!! ❤


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Nice to see Kodi back to his old self.  Little Ducky will give Panda and Kodi a run for their money. Bet he was one tired pup after their wrestling match too!


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Nice to see Kodi back to his old self.  Little Ducky will give Panda and Kodi a run for their money. Bet he was one tired pup after their wrestling match too!


Oh, he has PLENTY of energy! But the nice thing about him is that he has a WONDERFUL off-switch for a little puppy, and settles immediately when I put him in his crate, even if I let him play for a while first. For some puppies, letting them get revved up like this right before bed would make it hard to settle them down, but he really is remarkably easy that way!

Last night I tried to see if I could get him to settle on the bed for some “quiet time“ before bed, which is the routine for the adult dogs. He’s clearly not QUITE ready for that. When I said, “Lie down go sleepy”, he would hit the deck, but the eye would be rolling around, looking at me. It would last about 15 seconds, and then he was up and bugging the other dogs again! LOL! So, he got put to bed in his crate! We’ll try again in a few weeks and see if he’s ready! He’ll get it!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

He's a sweetie! 😇


----------



## LWalks

So cute seeing them play together! And Ducky seems like such a sweet little thing (and smart!)


----------



## krandall

Lisa Walker said:


> So cute seeing them play together! And Ducky seems like such a sweet little thing (and smart!)


Thank you! He IS a doll! ❤


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Thank you! He IS a doll! ❤


Thank you again Karen! I did what Shamamama did first and looked at all the pictures😋 So soooo darn precious💖 This is another great thread.


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Thank you again Karen! I did what Shamamama did first and looked at all the pictures😋 So soooo darn precious💖 This is another great thread.


Awww, thanks, JaJa! How are you doing? Haven’t seen you on for a while, and was wondering how you were feeling?


----------



## JaJa

Thank you Karen, it's been quite a journey. I'm walking now and can fend for myself. The swelling is still pretty intense and painful at night but I'm still able to sleep with the amitriptyline I take for my fibromyalgia. I've had that for 30 years so it's not a big deal, I finally found a chronic pain support group that I like-after 30 years! We're all allowed to laugh and believe that laughing, and knowledge, assists with the pain process.
At my appointment a couple weeks ago the doctor said she and her colleagues have seen dozens of cases with vaccines intensifying existing or underlying conditions. Then she had to tell me that I'm definitely the worst case. I scowled at at her and she said "It was a compliment Teresa, you are one of the most adaptable and positive people I've ever met." At one point I was a little sharp with the receptionist in the middle of my episode. I tried to apologize before I left but she told me to shut up because I had earned the right to be grumpy. 
It seems that this is getting a little better in 2-3 week increments and by fall the doctor can get back to dealing with my regular pain-yay! That much I can handle. I'm waiting for Novavax before I get another vaccine but I'll be ready regardless of which one I get. I guess I'm a bit of a tough old broad. After about a month one of my friends asked "So, have you posted on that Havanese thing?" That's when I posted. I was also told that I can make "anything" connect to my hairy kids. True, true very true, that's why I'm here❣
Thanks for asking I really appreciate it 💜


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

JaJa said:


> Thank you Karen, it's been quite a journey. I'm walking now and can fend for myself. The swelling is still pretty intense and painful at night but I'm still able to sleep with the amitriptyline I take for my fibromyalgia. I've had that for 30 years so it's not a big deal, I finally found a chronic pain support group that I like-after 30 years! We're all allowed to laugh and believe that laughing, and knowledge, assists with the pain process.
> At my appointment a couple weeks ago the doctor said she and her colleagues have seen dozens of cases with vaccines intensifying existing or underlying conditions. Then she had to tell me that I'm definitely the worst case. I scowled at at her and she said "It was a compliment Teresa, you are one of the most adaptable and positive people I've ever met." At one point I was a little sharp with the receptionist in the middle of my episode. I tried to apologize before I left but she told me to shut up because I had earned the right to be grumpy.
> It seems that this is getting a little better in 2-3 week increments and by fall the doctor can get back to dealing with my regular pain-yay! That much I can handle. I'm waiting for Novavax before I get another vaccine but I'll be ready regardless of which one I get. I guess I'm a bit of a tough old broad. After about a month one of my friends asked "So, have you posted on that Havanese thing?" That's when I posted. I was also told that I can make "anything" connect to my hairy kids. True, true very true, that's why I'm here❣
> Thanks for asking I really appreciate it 💜


So pleased to hear you are making progress JaJa, even if it is small steps (no pun intended), I bet you really appreciate having your movement and some independence back. I shall keep praying for your recovery. Xx


----------



## JaJa

GoWithTheFlo said:


> So pleased to hear you are making progress JaJa, even if it is small steps (no pun intended), I bet you really appreciate having your movement and some independence back. I shall keep praying for your recovery. Xx


Thank you! Puns are always welcome😆 When I'm not in cerebral mode I try to find anything that is entertaining, like funnies to pass the time. I'm a tough old broad and don't get taken down very easily. I know it sounds sappy but this forum is one of my support systems. Just looking at doggy avatars lifts my spirit. When it comes to Havanese obsessions my peeps just get me😁 Prayers are good too, ty ty ty💖


----------



## krandall

It's been a while since I gave you a "Duckling Update"... In part, because we were away at our family reunion, without the Duckling!

He stayed home with the other dogs, and we had a sitter stay with them. He took some advantage, I think, and I came home to a boy who did a fair amount of whining in his crate in the evening... I suspect she let him out when he did that, because she did send photos of him snuggling on the bed with her. Cute, but he got re-acquainted with the idea of STAYING in bed once he is put to bed this week! LOL!

In other news, his training is coming along really well. He his LOVING learning "fly" where he runs around a "fly pole" on cue. I'll catch this on video and show you in the next couple of days, and also loves touching the stanchion with his nose... the first tiny, baby step toward the long term goal of go-outs for DISTANT Utility work! He has outgrown his itty bitty baby dumbbell, and is now working with a plastic one with a longer bar, still just learning to put his mouth on it. Sits, downs and stands are in good shape, and he's getting to be a little star at show ring stacking (on the floor and on the table) and gaiting!

He and Kodi have become buds since Kodi has been feeling better, and they have a wild play session every night. Panda is not at ALL sure how she feels about this... Sometimes feeling the need to step in and discipline Kodi, if she feels he is being "too rough" with her baby. (He really is NEVER too rough, this is a matter of motherly over protection!!!):






Some random recent photos:

Just some adorable fluff...









Lounging in one of the fluffy beds by himself!









The grown ups say I'm not allowed on the big bed...









I don't think they can stop me!









Made it! See my grin!









All tucked in at night:









How many Havanese can fit in the big fluffy beds at once?


----------



## Tere

Ducky is sure cute. So sweet how all of them get along and that Kodi and Ducky are on their way to being BF's. I love how little Ducky is so persistent to get anything he wants and how he walks right up to the other dogs for attention.


----------



## Sheri

It was cute how Kodi and Ducky were playing, and I feel sorry for Kodi getting snapped at and looking kind of worried after that. :-( 

Every one looks very cute.


----------



## NotAMuggle

Ahh that video of Ducky and Kodi playing is too cute!! We have that same blue bed that Ducky is laying in too! Does he also like to bury things in the sides?🤣 Piper will also stick her head in the sides and "dig" lol

Also protective mama Panda is hilarious!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

It is so heartwarming to see Kodi playing with Ducky.  He was playful and gentle, but Momma Panda was keeping a keen eye on her baby to be sure. Very sweet.💓


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> It was cute how Kodi and Ducky were playing, and I feel sorry for Kodi getting snapped at and looking kind of worried after that. :-(
> 
> Every one looks very cute.


He knows I'll look out for him! He's still my "best boy!" 💗


----------



## krandall

NotAMuggle said:


> Ahh that video of Ducky and Kodi playing is too cute!! We have that same blue bed that Ducky is laying in too! Does he also like to bury things in the sides?🤣 Piper will also stick her head in the sides and "dig" lol
> 
> Also protective mama Panda is hilarious!


Yup! They all do! I'm always finding "treasure" tucked in the edges! LOL!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Yup! They all do! I'm always finding "treasure" tucked in the edges! LOL!


Thank you, that did wonders for my Panda's Puppy Journal withdrawals😋 Jodie liked the video and wishes to schedule a play date with Ducky-Washington State isn't an issue, right? 😆


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Thank you, that did wonders for my Panda's Puppy Journal withdrawals😋 Jodie liked the video and wishes to schedule a play date with Ducky-Washington State isn't an issue, right? 😆


Havanese are small… they fit on planes nicely!


----------



## LWalks

Love the video of them playing, and Ducky is really such a handsome little guy!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Havanese are small… they fit on planes nicely!


Ed keeps saying he needs to go on a business trip to Minnesota. For months now I've been telling him there's no "he," Minnesota is a "we" trip😋 In which case we can swing by Massachusetts and Utah and everywhere between. Once we're in the air and connected to our devices it's just a matter of how many movies we have time to watch before we land. A few years ago Ed went to Vermont, close enough! I went to England with our son a few years ago so he could attend a gaming conference and I stayed with my brother and his family for a week. I wonder where Flo lives 🤣
Don't worry Karen, I'll give you a 20 minute warning before I show up. That would be the play date of a lifetime for Jodie, she would pass out from happiness overload!


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Ed keeps saying he needs to go on a business trip to Minnesota. For months now I've been telling him there's no "he," Minnesota is a "we" trip😋 In which case we can swing by Massachusetts and Utah and everywhere between. Once we're in the air and connected to our devices it's just a matter of how many movies we have time to watch before we land. A few years ago Ed went to Vermont, close enough! I went to England with our son a few years ago so he could attend a gaming conference and I stayed with my brother and his family for a week. I wonder where Flo lives 🤣
> Don't worry Karen, I'll give you a 20 minute warning before I show up. That would be the play date of a lifetime for Jodie, she would pass out from happiness overload!


I have a LOVELY guest room (when it is not used for whelping puppies! ) and you are always welcome!


----------



## krandall

This happened last night…









It only lasted for five cookies worth before I took it out, because I’m SURE he would have rubbed it out himself, but I think he looked adorable and grown up for ten seconds! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I love those clips! 

It’s funny because ShamaMama mentioned them a long time ago, but they aren’t even her favorite, just some she tried that did work, and when I saw the colors I wanted to try them. But they are my favorite clips! They are the only clips I have repurchased (to get specific colors).


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> He and Kodi have become buds since Kodi has been feeling better, and they have a wild play session every night. Panda is not at ALL sure how she feels about this... Sometimes feeling the need to step in and discipline Kodi, if she feels he is being "too rough" with her baby. (He really is NEVER too rough, this is a matter of motherly over protection!!!)


Since I haven’t been around other Havanese, it’s always really funny to me to hear different Havanese “voices!” We’ve talked about the different ways they communicate individually, barking, and the funny sounds they make on the forum, but it still makes me laugh to hear them “speaking” to each other in their own voices.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I love those clips!
> 
> It’s funny because ShamaMama mentioned them a long time ago, but they aren’t even her favorite, just some she tried that did work, and when I saw the colors I wanted to try them. But they are my favorite clips! They are the only clips I have repurchased (to get specific colors).


I went back and found her post to buy them! I wanted something that wasn't TOO girly! I have the rhinestone ones that I use on Panda sometimes, but they seem a bit much for Ducky! LOL! Also the rhinestone ones are WAY too heavy for training a baby dog to wear things in his hair!


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Since I haven’t been around other Havanese, it’s always really funny to me to hear different Havanese “voices!” We’ve talked about the different ways they communicate individually, barking, and the funny sounds they make on the forum, but it still makes me laugh to hear them “speaking” to each other in their own voices.



Yes! All of ours are different from each other, too! I can always tell which one is "talking"!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

JaJa said:


> Ed keeps saying he needs to go on a business trip to Minnesota. For months now I've been telling him there's no "he," Minnesota is a "we" trip😋 In which case we can swing by Massachusetts and Utah and everywhere between. Once we're in the air and connected to our devices it's just a matter of how many movies we have time to watch before we land. A few years ago Ed went to Vermont, close enough! I went to England with our son a few years ago so he could attend a gaming conference and I stayed with my brother and his family for a week. I wonder where Flo lives 🤣
> Don't worry Karen, I'll give you a 20 minute warning before I show up. That would be the play date of a lifetime for Jodie, she would pass out from happiness overload!


I would love you to come to a England again and meet up! Be warned (although I suspect you already know from staying with your brother) _everything _is smaller here…so Karen’s guest room is bigger than my actual bedroom🤣🤣😘


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> I have a LOVELY guest room (when it is not used for whelping puppies! ) and you are always welcome!
> View attachment 175463


Oh my that is lovely! We're still in the middle of redoing our guest bedroom. I'll be right over 😆


----------



## JaJa

Oh my yes! Their loft space is the size of their bathroom in their old house here in the states! At one point my sister-in-law said "You're sleeping in the dog house. Scratch that, I'M sleeping in the dog house." They don't even have a dog 😅 Actually Flo, if we're together for any length of time I have a feeling I should show up with a pack of Depends!


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

JaJa said:


> Oh my yes! Their loft space is the size of their bathroom in their old house here in the states! At one point my sister-in-law said "You're sleeping in the dog house. Scratch that, I'M sleeping in the dog house." They don't even have a dog 😅 Actually Flo, if we're together for any length of time I have a feeling I should show up with a pack of Depends!


🤣🤣🤣🤣 I had to look up what “Depends” are…here our brand is called “Tena Lady”😆

So to put this into context for all you lucky Americans with all that space, I’ve done some internet sleuthing (so figures may not be 100% accurate)…

England population approx 56 million across 50,301 square miles.
Florida population approx 22 million across 65, 758 square miles.

Now you know why everything is so teeny tiny over here😘


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> It was really fun doing it! It was my son’s bedroom as a teenager, and REALLY beat. We had the floors in both boy’s bedrooms refinished, and it, literally had NO furniture, because we let him take all his furniture to his new apartment. So, I think for the first time EVER, I got to plan a room from scratch, not having to repurpose a SINGLE piece of furniture from somewhere else in the house. I still sources a used bed frame, and the little table the terrarium sits on, and hunted through antique stores for the botanical prints cheap. But I did it with a plan and a purpose.
> 
> ….oh, we had the rug, but our orientals are family members!


How ironic, our 26 year old moved out last fall after renting the bonus room for 3 years-and he took all the furniture too. I didn't realize how much fun empty nesting redecorating could be! It was so much more disgusting than I realized when he was in there with all his stuff. Even Andy was shocked when he came back and looked at it 🤢 I definitely have a plan and things are coming together nicely. As I write, Ed is at Lowe's getting more white trim to replace the woodwork around the windows. I hope it all looks as nice as your room when we're finished😋


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else.


----------



## krandall

A little quick video of Ducky gaiting tonight!:


----------



## krandall

And a BIG milestone… Ducky got up on the bed this evening while I was getting ready for bed, and looked like he might actually settle down. I said, “Ducky, Lay down!” And he did! So he got to spend an hour on the bed with “the big dogs” before being tucked into bed with his cookie!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> If you notice, I painted the walls PINK. A nice grown-up, dusty pink, but still PINK. That was a (maybe not-so-subtle?) STATEMENT about not wanting BOYS to move back in! LOL!


That’s ok, _I _definitely like pink😀. Your house is my dream life, when I pretend I was born either American or Canadian, it is absolutely beautiful…I suspect I would even be envious of “Chipper’s Shed,” but maybe not of the inside of your son’s truck🤣


krandall said:


> A little quick video of Ducky gaiting tonight!:


That is amazing🤩 well done Ducky 👏🏻 And of course Mama Duck for teaching him so well!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> If you notice, I painted the walls PINK. A nice grown-up, dusty pink, but still PINK. That was a (maybe not-so-subtle?) STATEMENT about not wanting BOYS to move back in! LOL!


😆 Yes, I definitely noticed and it was a fabulous choice. The bonus room has a peachy tone which is much different from the previous white plastered with gaming posters. Pretty rooms and Havanese what great lives we have-and we earned it! 😋


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> A little quick video of Ducky gaiting tonight!:


I love it when he turns and looks at you. I know he's suppose to and both mine do but Ducky is just so darn cute!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> And a BIG milestone… Ducky got up on the bed this evening while I was getting ready for bed, and looked like he might actually settle down. I said, “Ducky, Lay down!” And he did! So he got to spend an hour on the bed with “the big dogs” before being tucked into bed with his cookie!
> View attachment 175474
> 
> 
> View attachment 175475


Aaaahhh... hey, those walls are the same color as our master bath (closet).


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> That’s ok, _I _definitely like pink😀. Your house is my dream life, when I pretend I was born either American or Canadian, it is absolutely beautiful…I suspect I would even be envious of “Chipper’s Shed,” but maybe not of the inside of your son’s truck🤣


I think Chipper is the PERFECT dog for Robbie, but not for me. He’s very sweet, but dumb as a rock… and he SMELLS! He’ll give him a bath, and within 24 hours, he STINKS again! LOL!



GoWithTheFlo said:


> That is amazing🤩 well done Ducky 👏🏻 And of course Mama Duck for teaching him so well!


Awwww, thanks! I have to admit, I just ordered this t-shirt the other day


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Aaaahhh... hey, those walls are the same color as our master bath (closet).


LOL! Sounds like we have similar tastes in colors! This room (our bedroom) is the top part of an addition. It has a lot of big windows, and a cathedral ceiling. In the summer, with all the windows open, it reminds me of an old fashioned sleeping porch. It is surrounded by trees, so it feels like our little nest in the trees when you look out the windows in the daytime.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> I went back and found her post to buy them! I wanted something that wasn't TOO girly! I have the rhinestone ones that I use on Panda sometimes, but they seem a bit much for Ducky! LOL! Also the rhinestone ones are WAY too heavy for training a baby dog to wear things in his hair!


I have both the rhinestone ones and the ones you show on Ducky. I actually love the rhinestone ones for Willow but I have a word of warning for anyone using them. Willow has a habit of rubbing her head along the floor or on the furniture. One day I notice she had bare spots on her head that were scabbing over right about where I was placing the rhinestone clips. I was worried that she had some weird skin disease but in watching it over a couple of days I realized that the rhinestones had gouged her head to the point of injury probably while she was vigorously rubbing it. The scabs eventually fell off but when they did they took the hair with them so she had bald spots on her head. The hair has grown back but it's going to take awhile before the hair is as long as the surrounding hair. That's why I got the little clips like Ducky is wearing. No sharp edges. I do still use the rhinestones occasionally but I watch her to be sure she doesn't rub with them on.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

We’ve been married for over 15 years and have been doing our bedroom for the first time ever. We’ve always had cast off furniture and been scraping to do other rooms that people actually see, or for growing kids, or to do things that were functional but boring, like closets. I’ve done countless projects but never an entire room at once, it’s always piecemeal. I think being home so much more pushed our dying drawers and worn out furniture to a breaking point! It’s still on a tight budget but it’s been really fun! 

Our house is small for our region but it took us so long to buy a house, once we moved everything from our old place and storage we’d already outgrown it. We had to put so much work into building storage and creative ways of managing space that I feel too emotionally invested to ever think of moving. Every one of our neighbors has moved to a bigger house, that’s just what people do here. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in a bigger house or a house with real architecture and then I think of how awful moving is, and I think of the homes in the rest of the country, and the rest of the world, and I’m just fine where I am.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I have both the rhinestone ones and the ones you show on Ducky. I actually love the rhinestone ones for Willow but I have a word of warning for anyone using them. Willow has a habit of rubbing her head along the floor or on the furniture. One day I notice she had bare spots on her head that were scabbing over right about where I was placing the rhinestone clips. I was worried that she had some weird skin disease but in watching it over a couple of days I realized that the rhinestones had gouged her head to the point of injury probably while she was vigorously rubbing it. The scabs eventually fell off but when they did they took the hair with them so she had bald spots on her head. The hair has grown back but it's going to take awhile before the hair is as long as the surrounding hair. That's why I got the little clips like Ducky is wearing. No sharp edges. I do still use the rhinestones occasionally but I watch her to be sure she doesn't rub with them on.


I don't think I'd leave any clips of this type on a dog that wasn't being pretty closely supervised, and ESPECAILLYY not on a puppy. Besides the possibility of skin and/or hair damage, they could swallow either type pretty easily, and especially the rhinestone ones would worry me passing through the gut due to sharp edges.


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else.


----------



## Melissa Brill

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We’ve been married for over 15 years and have been doing our bedroom for the first time ever. We’ve always had cast off furniture and been scraping to do other rooms that people actually see, or for growing kids, or to do things that were functional but boring, like closets. I’ve done countless projects but never an entire room at once, it’s always piecemeal. I think being home so much more pushed our dying drawers and worn out furniture to a breaking point! It’s still on a tight budget but it’s been really fun!
> 
> Our house is small for our region but it took us so long to buy a house, once we moved everything from our old place and storage we’d already outgrown it. We had to put so much work into building storage and creative ways of managing space that I feel too emotionally invested to ever think of moving. Every one of our neighbors has moved to a bigger house, that’s just what people do here. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in a bigger house or a house with real architecture and then I think of how awful moving is, and I think of the homes in the rest of the country, and the rest of the world, and I’m just fine where I am.


Hubby and I are very very seriously considering going tiny (I've got a deposit on a tiny house - but am not completely convinced with the prospective builder). As just the two of us + Perry, I'm not convinced we need / should have a ton of space, so will see if we actually do it


----------



## krandall

Thought I'd give a potty training update. Ducky is 18 weeks now.

I can be pretty relaxed with him loose in the downstairs of our house, with the family room blocked off. He needs no reminders in that area, though when I SEE him using a potty pad, I am sure to tell him what a good boy he is! The family room is blocked off, mainly because there are a lot of plants in there, some of which could be toxic, and I don't want to have to worry about him getting into them. They aren't on the floor, but still... Also although the rug isn't yet back on the floor, and the vinyl from the litter pen is still down and has been thoroughly sanitized, dogs have EXCELLENT noses. I don't want ANY chances of him getting ANY idea that it's OK to potty in there, when we will eventually put the oriental rug back. So, for now, he is only allowed in there when we are in there too.










Frankly, that room is usually gated off anyway unless we are supervising, because of the plants and to keep the dogs off the leather furniture. So he will probably never have regular access to that room.

Upstairs, he is doing well in our bedroom too. In the morning, after they all go out for their early morning potty and breakfast, they all come back up for a cuddle, then he gets shut in the bathroom with me (so I can keep an eye on him) while I shower and get ready for the day. He plays around, (often dragging my PJ's around the room!) and occasionally uses the potty tray that is in there for that purpose. He started sniffing around in the hall between our master bedroom and bath the other morning, looking like he was GOING to pee, so I clapped my hands, asked him if he needed to potty, and he scurried into the bathroom and used the potty pad in there. So I think he MIGHT have had an accident if I hadn't reminded him... I'm not sure! That makes me glad that I have NOT left him loose in our bedroom, unsupervised, with the large oriental LOL! But he HAS been going where he is supposed to with just a FEW reminders, so it's all good! He has had very little access to the other upstairs bedrooms, but the other dogs don't either.

He is now competent and confident on the 4 steps down to the back yard from our deck, so goes in and out with the other dogs on regular potty trips throughout the day, so I really don't need to think about it a lot. He just follows the crowd. (which is a BIG advantage to having older, trained dogs to help a younger one learn!)










I still put him in his pen in the yard to potty first thing in the morning, but that is more for my convenience and to make it quick. For the rest of the day, I let him roam and take his time. For reasons I don't understand AT ALL, he has decided that his favorite pee spot is on the iron man hole cover to the septic tank!  So I do need to hose that off now and then! For pooping outdoors, he seems to think Kodi knows "the best spots" and tends to follow him and "do what he does". It's pretty cute!

Speaking of stairs, we are now letting him go UP the carpeted staircase inside the house, but not down. We will probably start, in another month or so, letting him go down the last few stairs independently, so he LEARNS. It IS important to TEACH them, because you never know when they are going to slip past you and get onto stairs when you don't mean for it to happen. He scared me to death by slipping past us when we were moving some things into the basement, and going down the BASEMENT stairs by himself! (I think he was excited to go down there because he loves going to the training room) He was fine, and actually handled them very carefully. but this is NOT something I want him doing yet!

He won't be allowed to go down full flights of stairs INDEPENDENTLY until he is over a year old.


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else.


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> I’ve always LOVED the idea of tiny houses. It would be hard to fit in all my plants and dogs though!!! LOL!


We both love the idea of it... whether we will be able to get rid of enough stuff will be another question . Luckily I do have a 40 foot shipping container for storage (which does sort of defeat the purpose, but until we retire, I do think we need it to store our overseas "house" in between moves! which is what's in there now)


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> ...I still put him in his pen in the yard to potty first thing in the morning, but that is more for my convenience and to make it quick. For the rest of the day, I let him roam and take his time. For reasons I don't understand AT ALL, he has decided that his favorite pee spot is on the iron man hole cover to the septic tank!  So I do need to hose that off now and then! For pooping outdoors, he seems to think Kodi knows "the best spots" and tends to follow him and "do what he does". It's pretty cute!


Perry is totally a city dog - and is perfectly happy to pee on concrete/ gravel/ patios (aka anything that is not wet grass). As for pooping (he's happy to do that on the sidewalk too) - several times he has tried to poop directly over Finley or Duncan's poop 




krandall said:


> Speaking of stairs, we are now letting him go UP the carpeted staircase inside the house, but not down. We will probably start, in another month or so, letting him go down the last few stairs independently, so he LEARNS. It IS important to TEACH them, because you never know when they are going to slip past you and get onto stairs when you don't mean for it to happen. He scared me to death by slipping past us when we were moving some things into the basement, and going down the BASEMENT stairs by himself! (I think he was excited to go down there because he loves going to the training room) He was fine, and actually handled them very carefully. but this is NOT something I want him doing yet!
> 
> He won't be allowed to go down full flights of stairs INDEPENDENTLY until he is over a year old.


Perry gave me (and hubby!) a scare the other day. He was on the ground playing in the bedroom (with his leash on but I wasn't holding it) and the bedroom door was open. Finley and his mom came in the house and Perry went running out of the room barking - of course, all thoughts left my head because I didn't grab the leash as he ran by AND I completely forgot to even try the "STOP" command that we've been working on (he's doing pretty well when he's on leash - when we're outside I tell him to "stop" so I can pick him up without having to keep the leash taunt - he freezes and stands there looking back at me knowing I'm going to pick him up) . All I was picturing was him flying down the stairs (and either messing up his leg OR tumbling because he was on 3 legs) - but he, very sensibly, was content to stand at the top of the stairs and bark down at Finley rather than racing down to bark at him  until I got him. (Hubby's reaction "we are keeping the door shut, I don't want to go through that again!" - I promised to keep hold of his leash any time he's on the floor)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Melissa Brill said:


> Hubby and I are very very seriously considering going tiny (I've got a deposit on a tiny house - but am not completely convinced with the prospective builder). As just the two of us + Perry, I'm not convinced we need / should have a ton of space, so will see if we actually do it


I’ve been saving tiny house ideas for our basement! People are smart and creative when they have to be, there are so many great ideas. DS has significant health needs, and I want to do our basement before his senior year of high school. I hope to build a more adaptive bathroom, kitchenette, and bedroom so he can have a little more independence and privacy when he needs to come home. It’s going to be a tight fit, but it doesn’t need to be a full apartment, just more thoughtfully laid out for his needs, and enough of a kitchen that he can avoid his parents when he wants to


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Karen, I just love how full of life your house is, with all of those green plants and Havanese. It seems like a very happy place!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Thought I'd give a potty training update. Ducky is 18 weeks now.
> 
> I can be pretty relaxed with him loose in the downstairs of our house, with the family room blocked off. He needs no reminders in that area, though when I SEE him using a potty pad, I am sure to tell him what a good boy he is! The family room is blocked off, mainly because there are a lot of plants in there, some of which could be toxic, and I don't want to have to worry about him getting into them. They aren't on the floor, but still... Also although the rug isn't yet back on the floor, and the vinyl from the litter pen is still down and has been thoroughly sanitized, dogs have EXCELLENT noses. I don't want ANY chances of him getting ANY idea that it's OK to potty in there, when we will eventually put the oriental rug back. So, for now, he is only allowed in there when we are in there too.
> 
> View attachment 175516
> 
> 
> Frankly, that room is usually gated off anyway unless we are supervising, because of the plants and to keep the dogs off the leather furniture. So he will probably never have regular access to that room.
> 
> Upstairs, he is doing well in our bedroom too. In the morning, after they all go out for their early morning potty and breakfast, they all come back up for a cuddle, then he gets shut in the bathroom with me (so I can keep an eye on him) while I shower and get ready for the day. He plays around, (often dragging my PJ's around the room!) and occasionally uses the potty tray that is in there for that purpose. He started sniffing around in the hall between our master bedroom and bath the other morning, looking like he was GOING to pee, so I clapped my hands, asked him if he needed to potty, and he scurried into the bathroom and used the potty pad in there. So I think he MIGHT have had an accident if I hadn't reminded him... I'm not sure! That makes me glad that I have NOT left him loose in our bedroom, unsupervised, with the large oriental LOL! But he HAS been going where he is supposed to with just a FEW reminders, so it's all good! He has had very little access to the other upstairs bedrooms, but the other dogs don't either.
> 
> He is now competent and confident on the 4 steps down to the back yard from our deck, so goes in and out with the other dogs on regular potty trips throughout the day, so I really don't need to think about it a lot. He just follows the crowd. (which is a BIG advantage to having older, trained dogs to help a younger one learn!)
> 
> View attachment 175517
> 
> 
> I still put him in his pen in the yard to potty first thing in the morning, but that is more for my convenience and to make it quick. For the rest of the day, I let him roam and take his time. For reasons I don't understand AT ALL, he has decided that his favorite pee spot is on the iron man hole cover to the septic tank!  So I do need to hose that off now and then! For pooping outdoors, he seems to think Kodi knows "the best spots" and tends to follow him and "do what he does". It's pretty cute!
> 
> Speaking of stairs, we are now letting him go UP the carpeted staircase inside the house, but not down. We will probably start, in another month or so, letting him go down the last few stairs independently, so he LEARNS. It IS important to TEACH them, because you never know when they are going to slip past you and get onto stairs when you don't mean for it to happen. He scared me to death by slipping past us when we were moving some things into the basement, and going down the BASEMENT stairs by himself! (I think he was excited to go down there because he loves going to the training room) He was fine, and actually handled them very carefully. but this is NOT something I want him doing yet!
> 
> He won't be allowed to go down full flights of stairs INDEPENDENTLY until he is over a year old.


What a good boy he is! And good catch on the hallway sniff… I always felt like the ‘reminders’ like that were often the most helpful in reinforcing potty training for Charlie once he started to get more consistent. Sounds like he’s making awesome progress though!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Melissa Brill said:


> Hubby and I are very very seriously considering going tiny (I've got a deposit on a tiny house - but am not completely convinced with the prospective builder). As just the two of us + Perry, I'm not convinced we need / should have a ton of space, so will see if we actually do it





krandall said:


> I’ve always LOVED the idea of tiny houses. It would be hard to fit in all my plants and dogs though!!! LOL!


Lol ladies…I have decided tiny houses are like snow - pretty in picture but a pain in the @rse in reality🤣. This might be because we are currently cleaning out the loft/spare room and have stuff everywhere😭😭😭. Perhaps I will be able to appreciate the quaintness once we are done😘


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry is totally a city dog - and is perfectly happy to pee on concrete/ gravel/ patios (aka anything that is not wet grass). As for pooping (he's happy to do that on the sidewalk too) - several times he has tried to poop directly over Finley or Duncan's poop


The ridiculous thing about his preference for peeing on this is that he has to go quite a way THROUGH the grass to get to it! The only thing I can think of is that it has a surface texture that feels similar to him to the potty grates so that people who step on it don’t slip. Maybe that makes him think that he should go there?



Melissa Brill said:


> Perry gave me (and hubby!) a scare the other day. He was on the ground playing in the bedroom (with his leash on but I wasn't holding it) and the bedroom door was open. Finley and his mom came in the house and Perry went running out of the room barking - of course, all thoughts left my head because I didn't grab the leash as he ran by AND I completely forgot to even try the "STOP" command that we've been working on (he's doing pretty well when he's on leash - when we're outside I tell him to "stop" so I can pick him up without having to keep the leash taunt - he freezes and stands there looking back at me knowing I'm going to pick him up) . All I was picturing was him flying down the stairs (and either messing up his leg OR tumbling because he was on 3 legs) - but he, very sensibly, was content to stand at the top of the stairs and bark down at Finley rather than racing down to bark at him  until I got him. (Hubby's reaction "we are keeping the door shut, I don't want to go through that again!" - I promised to keep hold of his leash any time he's on the floor)


Oh man, enough to give you a few grey hairs!!! If you want me to make you a long line, I have TONS of paracord and clips left over from the puppies. (I sent one home with each of them) Then you could have hold of him, but give him more space. I can make it any length you want! Just PM me with your address!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> The ridiculous thing about his preference for peeing on this is that he has to go quite a way THROUGH the grass to get to it! The only thing I can think of is that it has a surface texture that feels similar to him to the potty grates so that people who step on it don’t slip. Maybe that makes him think that he should go there?


The texture thing does make sense


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Melissa Brill said:


> Hubby and I are very very seriously considering going tiny (I've got a deposit on a tiny house - but am not completely convinced with the prospective builder). As just the two of us + Perry, I'm not convinced we need / should have a ton of space, so will see if we actually do it


I love the idea of going tiny too! I've also thought being a full-time RV'er would be fun. However, I like to cook, bake and can. I have so much cooking stuff that I really don't use all the time but I still do use it sometimes. I would really miss all my pots and pans and pressure cookers and mixers and food processors and blenders and where would I put all my canning jars and all my various ingredients, spices, flours. I would need more than one tiny house! 😕


----------



## krandall

Ducky with his hair tamed with some "Sit'n"stay" before his lesson today! LOL! Look! He has eyes!!!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Ducky with his hair tames with some "Sit'n"stay" before his lesson today! LOL! Look! He has eyes!!!
> View attachment 175535


He has LOVELY eyes! What a handsome boy (who is growing up so fast!!!)


----------



## krandall

Lisa Walker said:


> He has LOVELY eyes! What a handsome boy (who is growing up so fast!!!)


Thanks!!! He has all of a sudden started to sprout!!! He has gained a pound in a week and a half!!! He weighs almost 7 lbs now!!! And yes, I love his beautiful almond eyes! 💗 His nose looks kind of long and "horsey" in this photo, but that is the fault of the iPhone... it does that to ANYONE when you shove it in someone's face! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Couldn't be a sweeter picture! I love Havanese almond eyes.


----------



## krandall

Today we started advancing Ducky's understanding of his work on the disk. Now I want him to learn to move his rear to the side, to keep himself facing me, as I shift around the disk. He's starting to get it!:






Here is a video of Panda doing more advanced disk work, where she stays in heel position at my side, while keeping her front feet on the disk as I pivot:






She hasn't done this in a while, so she keeps trying to sit... ideally, she would remain standing. She seems to start remembering that toward the end. All the noise is Ducky, behind the gate, right behind the camera! LOL!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> Today we started advancing Ducky's understanding of his work on the disk. Now I want him to learn to move his rear to the side, to keep himself facing me, as I shift around the disk. He's starting to get it!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of Panda doing more advanced disk work, where she stays in heel position at my side, while keeping her front feet on the disk as I pivot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't done this, so she keeps trying to sit... ideally, she would remain standing. She seems to start remembering that toward the end. All the noise is Ducky, behind the gate, right behind the camera! LOL!


Oh they are both so CLEVER🎓 It’s also so nice to see how much Panda is enjoying herself😊😘


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh they are both so CLEVER🎓 It’s also so nice to see how much Panda is enjoying herself😊😘


When I work one, I have to do SOMETHING with each of them or there are major complaints! I don't necessarily tape them all, but they ALL get a little "work" and some goodies! LOL!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Today we started advancing Ducky's understanding of his work on the disk. Now I want him to learn to move his rear to the side, to keep himself facing me, as I shift around the disk. He's starting to get it!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of Panda doing more advanced disk work, where she stays in heel position at my side, while keeping her front feet on the disk as I pivot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't done this in a while, so she keeps trying to sit... ideally, she would remain standing. She seems to start remembering that toward the end. All the noise is Ducky, behind the gate, right behind the camera! LOL!


So cool to watch! Is that just a little ceramic tray that goes under a pot?


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> So cool to watch! Is that just a little ceramic tray that goes under a pot?


Yup. Just a flower pot tray that was handy. Nothing special!


----------



## Janet

Sometimes when Ducky is on the disk, he has beautiful posture!


----------



## krandall

Janet said:


> Sometimes when Ducky is on the disk, he has beautiful posture!


He is really nicely balanced. SO FAR, he hasn’t gone through an “ugly duckling” stage. (And just because I SAID that, next week, he’ll be a mess! LOL!) One of the reasons I chose him to keep is that he is one of those puppies that you just plonk him down on the table, and he just lands himself in a balanced stack… no need to mess with his feet or square him up.


----------



## LeleRF

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We’ve been married for over 15 years and have been doing our bedroom for the first time ever. We’ve always had cast off furniture and been scraping to do other rooms that people actually see, or for growing kids, or to do things that were functional but boring, like closets. I’ve done countless projects but never an entire room at once, it’s always piecemeal. I think being home so much more pushed our dying drawers and worn out furniture to a breaking point! It’s still on a tight budget but it’s been really fun!
> 
> Our house is small for our region but it took us so long to buy a house, once we moved everything from our old place and storage we’d already outgrown it. We had to put so much work into building storage and creative ways of managing space that I feel too emotionally invested to ever think of moving. Every one of our neighbors has moved to a bigger house, that’s just what people do here. Sometimes I think it would be nice to live in a bigger house or a house with real architecture and then I think of how awful moving is, and I think of the homes in the rest of the country, and the rest of the world, and I’m just fine where I am.


We are in the same boat! Our first and only home is only a little more than 1500 sq ft, with hubby, daughter, my mom and myself living here! We do have a quarter acre which feels more than sufficient outdoors. For the longest time when we actually considered moving our home was not worth as much as we paid- we bought at the worst time market-wise. Now our home is worth more than we paid but dearest daughter has pleaded with us not to sell as she wants to _always_ have it to live in. (sigh)


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else.


----------



## ShamaMama

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I have both the rhinestone ones and the ones you show on Ducky. I actually love the rhinestone ones for Willow but I have a word of warning for anyone using them. Willow has a habit of rubbing her head along the floor or on the furniture. One day I notice she had bare spots on her head that were scabbing over right about where I was placing the rhinestone clips. I was worried that she had some weird skin disease but in watching it over a couple of days I realized that the rhinestones had gouged her head to the point of injury probably while she was vigorously rubbing it. The scabs eventually fell off but when they did they took the hair with them so she had bald spots on her head. The hair has grown back but it's going to take awhile before the hair is as long as the surrounding hair. That's why I got the little clips like Ducky is wearing. No sharp edges. I do still use the rhinestones occasionally but I watch her to be sure she doesn't rub with them on.


Shama also rubs her head when she's wearing clips and even when she's not wearing clips. She has torn her hair out as a result of wearing the metal clips, but she has also torn her hair out as a result of wearing the plastic ones. She's crafty. We monitor her little bald spot as the hair grows back. I was so happy that there was about two inches of new growth when suddenly ... there was a new bald spot. Sigh. They're not usually bigger than the end of a pencil eraser and can't be seen when her other hair is pulled up. Of course, there's less hair to clip to ...
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall

SOMEONE was a bad Duck this afternoon…









We don’t know WHO made all this mess…


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> SOMEONE was a bad Duck this afternoon…
> View attachment 175563
> 
> 
> We don’t know WHO made all this mess…


He looks so proud of himself!!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> He looks so proud of himself!!


He does, doesn’t he? Not even a BIT of contrition there! LOL!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> He does, doesn’t he? Not even a BIT of contrition there! LOL!


Not a bit! He knows he is just showing that he is 100% Havanese! And figured you needed something fun to do on a rainy day. 🤣


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Sounds like my younger son. When he DESPERATELY needed a new mattress (and even HE said he needed a new mattress...) It was a process. HE picked the mattress out, but when it was delivered... for a while it had to live on the porch. Then it had to live in his room, but not on his bed. Then he let us SWITCH the mattresses, but the old mattress had to STY in his room "just in case". Then it had to stay on the porch "just in case". I think it as probably 6 weeks before we could get rid of the horrid thing that he'd been sleeping on since he was two!!! LOL!


Ahh, yes, I could replace Kelsey for your son in that story. We just had an incredibly long discussion this w/e on why her old holey night shirt that is 2 sizes too small needed to be thrown out and could not be donated or repurposed (it also has that moldy smell that I could not get out even with every hack!). We have literally no space for her new clothes because it’s so hard for her to part with anything so we went through the process of trying on the clothes and had criteria for what we could keep, what we could donate, what we could repurpose and what had to be tossed. We widdled down the toss to 1 item! For those not aware, DD is on the spectrum and while it’s not a term used to diagnose anymore, she fits the Aspergers criteria to a tee! She’s my ❤ and just an absolute sweetheart but yes, these struggles can be tough at times for her and us 😬.


----------



## LeleRF

Well one very cute and impish little boy had himself a ball, lol! He seemed to be saying, “Yes, Mama Karen, and doing all this was SO much fun!” I love that the other dogs are along for the surveying of the mess, like, “Yup, more in here Mom.” 😂


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Ahh, yes, I could replace Kelsey for your son in that story. We just had an incredibly long discussion this w/e on why her old holey night shirt that is 2 sizes too small needed to be thrown out and could not be donated or repurposed (it also has that moldy smell that I could not get out even with every hack!). We have literally no space for her new clothes because it’s so hard for her to part with anything so we went through the process of trying on the clothes and had criteria for what we could keep, what we could donate, what we could repurpose and what had to be tossed. We widdled down the toss to 1 item! For those not aware, DD is on the spectrum and while it’s not a term used to diagnose anymore, she fits the Aspergers criteria to a tee! She’s my ❤ and just an absolute sweetheart but yes, these struggles can be tough at times for her and us 😬.


Yup! The nice thing is that by the time they are approaching thirty, they can ACTUALLY start to recognize and sometimes even laugh at these aspects of themselves. Even in the same moment that they are FEELING that way! LOL!


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Well one very cute and impish little boy had himself a ball, lol! He seemed to be saying, “Yes, Mama Karen, and doing all this was SO much fun!” I love that the other dogs are along for the surveying of the mess, like, “Yup, more in here Mom.” 😂


LOL! And notice not ONE of them turned him in WHILE it was going on! I bet they were all just urging him on in his criminality!


----------



## NotAMuggle

krandall said:


> SOMEONE was a bad Duck this afternoon…
> View attachment 175563
> 
> 
> We don’t know WHO made all this mess…


There is nothing more high value than paper for these little miscreants lol. I think for her first birthday I'm going to give mine a full paper towel roll and tell her to "hav at it" as a one-time special treat 🤣


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

LeleRF said:


> Ahh, yes, I could replace Kelsey for your son in that story. We just had an incredibly long discussion this w/e on why her old holey night shirt that is 2 sizes too small needed to be thrown out and could not be donated or repurposed (it also has that moldy smell that I could not get out even with every hack!). We have literally no space for her new clothes because it’s so hard for her to part with anything so we went through the process of trying on the clothes and had criteria for what we could keep, what we could donate, what we could repurpose and what had to be tossed. We widdled down the toss to 1 item! For those not aware, DD is on the spectrum and while it’s not a term used to diagnose anymore, she fits the Aspergers criteria to a tee! She’s my ❤ and just an absolute sweetheart but yes, these struggles can be tough at times for her and us 😬.


We moved from 1500 square feet to our current house, and it’s only a little more but to me it feeld huge because we have a loft and a small sunroom we use as a home office. The bedrooms and kitchen are smaller, though. But I have learned how to use vertical space! I used to do a lot more creative stuff but with the price of lumber, I’m getting better and better at modifying IKEA 

If you’re feeling exhausted after your back to school closet clean out, I hope it makes you feel better that I had to do the same thing with my daughter, and she doesn’t have any of those struggles (DS has many sensory and other similar issues to those on the spectrum because oxygen brain injury presents similarly). She just has a small closet so it was time to let some things go, but it took so long. DS doesn’t notice or care when I purge his clothes, but shoes are another story!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I can’t believe how far Ducky spread his adventure! It’s like he was so excited he needed to show everyone in every room


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Loved the video of Ducky being an adorable, Havi rascall!!😂


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Loved the video of Ducky being an adorable, Havi rascall!!😂


He sure is a rascal, but I love it that he's a rascal!!! 💗 He was such a quiet baby, I wasn't sure it was in there... and MOST of the time, he's really compliant. It's fun seeing him "just be a puppy"!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> He sure is a rascal, but I love it that he's a rascal!!! 💗 He was such a quiet baby, I wasn't sure it was in there... and MOST of the time, he's really compliant. It's fun seeing him "just be a puppy"!


I know what you mean. Perry is so chill and serious most of the time, I love when he's silly. Today he came to daycare with me (My sister's center - I'm helping her out for the day with some moving stuff) - and he was walking around/ sniffing like a puppy and even jumped into the lap of one of the kids! (so I had to take him back because someone should NOT be jumping yet! luckily kid chairs are much lower than adult chairs).


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> SOMEONE was a bad Duck this afternoon…


He looks just thrilled with his new trick! Proud as can be!


----------



## Mando's Mommy

Mando had the same look of utter and complete non-contrition this morning when I caught him with a roll of toilet paper. One of my kids forgot to close the bathroom door and Mando promptly found his way to the new toilet paper stash. I should’ve taken a picture but couldn’t stop laughing as I cleaned up the mess.


----------



## krandall

Mando's Mommy said:


> Mando had the same look of utter and complete non-contrition this morning when I caught him with a roll of toilet paper. One of my kids forgot to close the bathroom door and Mando promptly found his way to the new toilet paper stash. I should’ve taken a picture but couldn’t stop laughing as I cleaned up the mess.


ALWAYS grab the camera first! They are only puppies once! LOL!


----------



## krandall

It was a busy day for the Duckling!

We started getting our travel trailer ready for our first camping trip of the year! <gasp> REALLY late, but the late tax season, AND the puppies. followed by a motorcycle trip for Dave killed the spring season for us. Part of getting the trailer ready included adding a crate for Ducky... and, of course, he needed to make sure it was going to be comfy enough for him! 


















We've actually decided to downgrade Pixel's crate to this size too. Hers is ridiculously large for her (they are really ALL ridiculously large for Havanese! I think we THOUGHT we'd leave them in their crates more than we actually EVER do!!!) and the smaller crates will give us a bit more space to drop things on top of the crates when we come in the door. 

The problem with these really big crates is that we mostly camp in the spring and fall, and they re SO big that they don't keep the dogs warm if the temps in the trailer drop. So while the idea of giving them more room seemed like a good one at the time, based on how we actually USE the trailer, it's not so good!

I also ordered matching crate covers for everyone and new crate pads that actually FIT the bottom crates, after years of using a mesh-mash of things that DON'T really fit, since we don't have ANY house crates that are the same size as these.

Then, after the trailer-opening up chores, we went to visit Dave's Mom. He's getting REALLY good at walking on leash. No pulling at all, all the way from the car, stopping for a pee break on command on the grass, and waiting nicely, even through the long sign-in/Covid screening at the front desk (where of course, he also got a fair amount of snuggling from staff  ) He climbed right up the two flights of carpeted stairs (a long way for a little guy... I was ready to carry him if he wanted me to, but he kept trucking) and then trotted nicely, with no pulling, down the hall to her apartment.









Ducky looks like he might have the makings of a nice little therapy dog! I've NEVER had a 5 month old puppy who was willing to just lie down quietly without even any reminders to be stroked by an elderly person. No teeth, no silliness, NOTHING! Just some gentle kisses while we talked for quite a while, in a VERY hot room!









Back in the hall, we ran into one of his Mom's neighbors, a lovely lady, who unfortunately spoke with a thick accent, was mostly deaf, and between that and my mask, our conversation was difficult. But she saw Ducky, and her eyes immediately started to fill with tears. I asked her if she's like to say Hi, and it was clear that she wanted to. So I picked him up to make it easier for her. He had already headed in her direction, and was "wagging" from head to tail. She buried her face in his fur, and you could just tell how happy he made her! She then looked at me and said, "I had a dog just like this! You know this breed is from Europe!" 

I'm still a bit confused about this part. I told her he was a Havanese, and said that yes, there were Havanese in Europe too, but I don't think that was what she meant. But here, our communication broke down. (though not her delight in Ducky, or his in her!) I have been racking my brain trying to think what breed she meant. I have a friend who breeds Bolonka, but I don't think that could be it, because they have very curly hair... Ducky's is VERY straight right now! I am pretty sure there was another Eastern European breed during the Soviet days, but for the life of me, I can't remember the name of it. (And I don't remember if they had straighter coats) I'm wondering if maybe it was that breed she was talking about. Maybe Tom and Pam King will remember the breed. 

Anyway, we all walked down to the elevator together, and because the two older ladies had Rollators, of course we went down that way. (Ducky isn't allowed to go down stairs yet anyway) Ducky has never been on an elevator yet, and he CERTAINLY has never been among a bunch of legs, wheels and metal Rollator legs! He and I got on last, because I'd held the door open. He trotted on as if he'd been doing this all his life! He did look around curiously, and looked to me for reassurance as the elevator started to move, but then he was fine. He trotted off at the bottom, then politely waited as I held the door for everyone else to get off.

We said a tearful goodbye to his new friend, and a more cheerful one to Dave's Mom. I want to find out from Dave's Mom what the lady's name is, and see if we can stop and say "hi" to her when we see Dave's Mom. It's pretty obvious that it would be very meaningful to her!


----------



## Mando's Mommy

What a wonderful experience for Ducky and the elderly folks whose day he brightened!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> It was a busy day for the Duckling!
> 
> We started getting our travel trailer ready for our first camping trip of the year! <gasp> REALLY late, but the late tax season, AND the puppies. followed by a motorcycle trip for Dave killed the spring season for us. Part of getting the trailer ready included adding a crate for Ducky... and, of course, he needed to make sure it was going to be comfy enough for him!
> 
> View attachment 175593
> 
> 
> View attachment 175594
> 
> We've actually decided to downgrade Pixel's crate to this size too. Hers is ridiculously large for her (they are really ALL ridiculously large for Havanese! I think we THOUGHT we'd leave them in their crates more than we actually EVER do!!!) and the smaller crates will give us a bit more space to drop things on top of the crates when we come in the door.
> 
> The problem with these really big crates is that we mostly camp in the spring and fall, and they re SO big that they don't keep the dogs warm if the temps in the trailer drop. So while the idea of giving them more room seemed like a good one at the time, based on how we actually USE the trailer, it's not so good!
> 
> I also ordered matching crate covers for everyone and new crate pads that actually FIT the bottom crates, after years of using a mesh-mash of things that DON'T really fit, since we don't have ANY house crates that are the same size as these.
> 
> Then, after the trailer-opening up chores, we went to visit Dave's Mom. He's getting REALLY good at walking on leash. No pulling at all, all the way from the car, stopping for a pee break on command on the grass, and waiting nicely, even through the long sign-in/Covid screening at the front desk (where of course, he also got a fair amount of snuggling from staff  ) He climbed right up the two flights of carpeted stairs (a long way for a little guy... I was ready to carry him if he wanted me to, but he kept trucking) and then trotted nicely, with no pulling, down the hall to her apartment.
> View attachment 175595
> 
> 
> Ducky looks like he might have the makings of a nice little therapy dog! I've NEVER had a 5 month old puppy who was willing to just lie down quietly without even any reminders to be stroked by an elderly person. No teeth, no silliness, NOTHING! Just some gentle kisses while we talked for quite a while, in a VERY hot room!
> View attachment 175596
> 
> 
> Back in the hall, we ran into one of his Mom's neighbors, a lovely lady, who unfortunately spoke with a thick accent, was mostly deaf, and between that and my mask, our conversation was difficult. But she saw Ducky, and her eyes immediately started to fill with tears. I asked her if she's like to say Hi, and it was clear that she wanted to. So I picked him up to make it easier for her. He had already headed in her direction, and was "wagging" from head to tail. She buried her face in his fur, and you could just tell how happy he made her! She then looked at me and said, "I had a dog just like this! You know this breed is from Europe!"
> 
> I'm still a bit confused about this part. I told her he was a Havanese, and said that yes, there were Havanese in Europe too, but I don't think that was what she meant. But here, our communication broke down. (though not her delight in Ducky, or his in her!) I have been racking my brain trying to think what breed she meant. I have a friend who breeds Bolonka, but I don't think that could be it, because they have very curly hair... Ducky's is VERY straight right now! I am pretty sure there was another Eastern European breed during the Soviet days, but for the life of me, I can't remember the name of it. (And I don't remember if they had straighter coats) I'm wondering if maybe it was that breed she was talking about. Maybe Tom and Pam King will remember the breed.
> 
> Anyway, we all walked down to the elevator together, and because the two older ladies had Rollators, of course we went down that way. (Ducky isn't allowed to go down stairs yet anyway) Ducky has never been on an elevator yet, and he CERTAINLY has never been among a bunch of legs, wheels and metal Rollator legs! He and I got on last, because I'd held the door open. He trotted on as if he'd been doing this all his life! He did look around curiously, and looked to me for reassurance as the elevator started to move, but then he was fine. He trotted off at the bottom, then politely waited as I held the door for everyone else to get off.
> 
> We said a tearful goodbye to his new friend, and a more cheerful one to Dave's Mom. I want to find out from Dave's Mom what the lady's name is, and see if we can stop and say "hi" to her when we see Dave's Mom. It's pretty obvious that it would be very meaningful to her!


Wow he DOES sound like a little therapy dog in the making!! What a sweet boy!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What a heartwarming experience for all. Hope Ducky gets to visit again and put smiles on everyone's faces.


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Wow he DOES sound like a little therapy dog in the making!! What a sweet boy!


He continues to amaze me every day! That he can settle like this, but also has the play and toy drive that he has, and willingness to TUG... HARD during his work sessions with me is just amazing!


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> What a heartwarming experience for all. Hope Ducky gets to visit again and put smiles on everyone's faces.


I'm sure he will! Kodi is a regular visitor to Dave's Mom... Not quite as polite, though... He walks in, walks over to her refrigerator and says, "WHERE ARE MY BLUEBERRIES!?!?" (she keeps a stash of frozen ones, just for him  ) Panda is more like Ducky, and loves to snuggle with her, but she's an adult, and it's more expected. Pixel? Well, she'd rather snuggle with her daddy, though she'll put up with a pat from other people! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

A lot of the Bolonka on Instagram look exactly like Havanese, just smaller, with silky coats. But it is Instagram, maybe they are styling their coats! When I was learning about Bolonka I noticed that the pictures of them on Instagram, mostly in Germany, look much more Havanese-like than the pictures of them that come up in other online searches. Even the ones who look more curly remind me of Sundance when he air dries. Sometimes its hard to tell them apart! But it seems like there’s more variation in their face shape when they’re very young or very small in Bolonka. Not sure Instagram is the best place to be making these observations, though.


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> He continues to amaze me every day! That he can settle like this, but also has the play and toy drive that he has, and willingness to TUG... HARD during his work sessions with me is just amazing!


Sounds like he is truly the perfect dog for you and can’t wait to see how he continues to blossom!. Good thing it was so easy to get him, right?


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> A lot of the Bolonka on Instagram look exactly like Havanese, just smaller, with silky coats. But it is Instagram, maybe they are styling their coats! When I was learning about Bolonka I noticed that the pictures of them on Instagram, mostly in Germany, look much more Havanese-like than the pictures of them that come up in other online searches. Even the ones who look more curly remind me of Sundance when he air dries. Sometimes its hard to tell them apart! But it seems like there’s more variation in their face shape when they’re very young or very small in Bolonka. Not sure Instagram is the best place to be making these observations, though.


Here is a Bolonka show dog belonging to a friend of mine. She breeds them. They are SUPPOSED to have culver coats. I think you probably CAN blow the curl out of their coats the way you can with a Havanese, but that's not what they are supposed to look like. They also supposed to


LWalks said:


> Sounds like he is truly the perfect dog for you and can’t wait to see how he continues to blossom!. Good thing it was so easy to get him, right?


have rounder eyes and shorter muzzles... much more "toy" looking to my eye. And a squarer outline.









This is another one of hers:


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Sounds like he is truly the perfect dog for you and can’t wait to see how he continues to blossom!. Good thing it was so easy to get him, right?


LOL!!! Dave regularly reminds me that he is the most expensive dog we've ever had!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

In my prior untrained eye, I think the photos of the Bolonka could easily be confused with a Havanese. The coat looks like Willow when she has been out in the misty rain and not combed out!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> In my prior untrained eye, I think the photos of the Bolonka could easily be confused with a Havanese. The coat looks like Willow when she has been out in the misty rain and not combed out!


Ha! True!

I talked to my friend who breeds them, and she said that actually in Soviet days, ANY small fluffy lap dog was considered a "Bolonka", and many of them had less curly coats. So it is ENTIRELY possible that the lady was thinking that he was a Bolonka!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> Here is a Bolonka show dog belonging to a friend of mine. She breeds them. They are SUPPOSED to have culver coats. I think you probably CAN blow the curl out of their coats the way you can with a Havanese, but that's not what they are supposed to look like. They also supposed to
> 
> 
> have rounder eyes and shorter muzzles... much more "toy" looking to my eye. And a squarer outline.
> View attachment 175604
> 
> 
> This is another one of hers:
> View attachment 175605


 They are so cute! Interesting about the coat. When I very first began learning about Bolonka a few years ago, all of the pictures from the few breeders in the U.S. looked exactly as you describe, very similar to Havanese but with more petite faces, and more curl to their coat, though I wouldn’t call it curly. When I started coming across Bolonka on Instagram more recently I couldn’t tell some of them apart from Havanese! Maybe grooming trends in different parts of the world, and Instagram filters, make a difference. I can definitely see how someone could confuse a Bolonka and a Havanese puppy! Especially if Ducky is more petite. I hope you get a chance to hear more about her dog story one day! 

I read a while ago that Bolonka are the closest breed genetically to Havanese, closer than Bichons, although I don’t know what genetic data it’s based on. It just adds more mystery!


----------



## krandall

One day short of 5 months, and... This happened...










I'm taking bets on how long it stays in. 

...And I realized I'm going to have to get some tan elastics! I only have black and pink!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> One day short of 5 months, and... This happened...
> 
> View attachment 175649
> 
> 
> I'm taking bets on how long it stays in.
> 
> ...And I realized I'm going to have to get some tan elastics! I only have black and pink!


You're good it matches his nose😄


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> You're good it matches his nose😄


LOL!

His halo was a little askew by bed time, but still there! But he said his brain hurt, so I took out for him! LOL!










Ducky also got a pedicure today… I love adorable, clean, neat feet! ❤

Didn’t get the adorable feet in there! LOL!


----------



## LWalks

He looks great! I can’t believe how grown up and handsome he’s looking! At what age do you hope to start showing him?


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> He looks great! I can’t believe how grown up and handsome he’s looking! At what age do you hope to start showing him?


Technically, he could starts showing at 6 months. Unfortunately, because I have no immunity to Covid, (yes, I’m vaccinated, but I have no antibodies) and even vaccinated people can pass the Delta variant to me, I have no idea when I’ll be able to show him. I COULD send him off with a handler, but I REALLY don’t want to do that…


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> Technically, he could starts showing at 6 months. Unfortunately, because I have no immunity to Covid, (yes, I’m vaccinated, but I have no antibodies) and even vaccinated people can pass the Delta variant to me, I have no idea when I’ll be able to show him. I COULD send him off with a handler, but I REALLY don’t want to do that…


I have been confused about the antibodies because there are news articles that say antibody testing isn’t a clear indicator of protection, but the recommendation to get a third vaccination is based on studies of antibody testing. Did you do the antibody testing through your doctor?


----------



## krandall

Off topic response to someone else. (as all my off topic posts have been)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> It is true that antibodies are not the whole story when it comes the the immune system. There are also T cells and B cells, which are not easily tested form=, b because they don't float around in your blood until your body is actually challenged by the disease, and then (hopefully) your body quickly mounts a response. That said, it is the ONLY way we have of checking the immune status of immune compromised people. While for people with normal immune systems, it doesn't make sense to test, they have found that it does make sense to test those of us who are immune compromised. Because people who are on one of the drugs I am taking are known to have responded poorly to the vaccine, and are known to have been getting sick and hospitalized, even after being vaccinated, my rheumatologist had me tested. After being fully vaccinated, your level of immunity should be at least 400 and can be up into the thousands. Mine was 24. Which is scarily low. According to one report I read, I am close to 500 times more likely to catch Delta than the average person, and have a bad outcome from it.


Some of the first few articles I read didn’t make the distinction between boosters and 3rd doses, or I didn’t catch it. I think I’m understanding that lower antibodies in healthy people now after receiving shots 6 months ago isn’t to be interpreted the same way as low (or no) antibodies in people who never had an immune response from the vaccine. I felt unsure about the 3rd dose for DS because I didn’t feel like I had the information I wanted, but I decided it was worth the risk because of school starting. I had read over the summer that immunosuppression was resulting in lower antibody levels, but that’s been expected. Then right when 3rd doses were announced i read a study that said only a small number of renal transplant patients develop antibodies at all. It sounds like that’s you, too, probably because you take similar medications! Information still seems to require more sifting.


----------



## krandall

Off topic response. can't do anything about the rest.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> Yes, the drugs that prevent rejections of whole organ transplants cause the same inability to build antibodies to the infection. Some drugs are worse than others, even within the same CLASS of drugs. One of the ones I'm on, among biologics, seems to be one of the worst. Not only low antibody counts, but actual people hospitalized with infections. The other one I'm on, a chemo drug, he says seems not to be a problem for people who can get by with just that. But I can't.


Thanks, Karen. I’m going to ask about antibody testing at his next appointment. I read something similar about a high percentage of vaccinated patients being on immune suppressants. In spite of his risk factors, I honestly worry more about DS having an unusual case of covid than a serious one, such as being an asymptomatic carrier for longer than usual, or having unusual symptoms, and spreading it to others. 

Just a month ago I was wishing we had planned more this summer, knowing we’d be limited again when school started. Now I’m glad we didn’t relax more. But I also think at risk people shouldn’t be expected to be completely isolated when they can be protected with a little care and consideration. At least if you aren’t able to start with Ducky he’ll have the benefit of maturity and your experience!


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thanks, Karen. I’m going to ask about antibody testing at his next appointment. I read something similar about a high percentage of vaccinated patients being on immune suppressants. In spite of his risk factors, I honestly worry more about DS having an unusual case of covid than a serious one, such as being an asymptomatic carrier for longer than usual, or having unusual symptoms, and spreading it to others.
> 
> Just a month ago I was wishing we had planned more this summer, knowing we’d be limited again when school started. Now I’m glad we didn’t relax more. But I also think at risk people shouldn’t be expected to be completely isolated when they can be protected with a little care and consideration. At least if you aren’t able to start with Ducky he’ll have the benefit of maturity and your experience!


Unfortunately, maturity doesn''t get him anywhere without experience nee in a show environment for HIM. And until/unless I can get vaccinated and must an immune response the only other alternative I have is to send him off with a trainer... something that would kind of break my heart...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Will he be 6 months right in the middle of winter, too? I hope you are able to get a 3rd vaccination and it makes a difference. And that the surges now will prompt people to pull together. Anyone on steroid treatment or specific immunosuppressants qualifies, but I imagine it’s harder to time with certain therapies.

I was trying to think of ways to recreate the experience and I realized what you were saying - that you’ve been doing that all along by training him, and the show itself is what comes next. And I get that a delay means waiting longer to know what’s in store for his future. His story was just such a bright light for me last winter! Regardless of what your journey together looks like this winter, I have a feeling watching it will be a bright light again.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Will he be 6 months right in the middle of winter, too? I hope you are able to get a 3rd vaccination and it makes a difference. And that the surges now will prompt people to pull together. Anyone on steroid treatment or specific immunosuppressants qualifies, but I imagine it’s harder to time with certain therapies.
> 
> I was trying to think of ways to recreate the experience and I realized what you were saying - that you’ve been doing that all along by training him, and the show itself is what comes next. And I get that a delay means waiting longer to know what’s in store for his future. His story was just such a bright light for me last winter! Regardless of what your journey together looks like this winter, I have a feeling watching it will be a bright light again.


Oh, I definitely qualify. That’s not in question. More problematic is that to have the best chance of it working, I need to be off my meds for a month before and after the shot. I already did that in prparation for (not) getting it once, and am still suffering the effects of being off my meds that long. Obviously, when it became apparent that they weren’t going to let me get a shot, he had me start my meds back up again, but just as they are slow to leave the system, they are slow to reach full effectiveness again too. So I’ll have to do this again when we finally get word that they are doing something about us “J&J people”.

Yes, he knows the pieces he is supposed to do at a show… gaiting, stacking, being examined on the table. What he has NOT experienced is being “followed” around the ring by a line of other dogs, and having LOTS of other people and types of dogs right close to him with him on the ground. Those things he could experience in a handling class, but I can’t go to one. Then he needs to experience just BEING in a show environment. Big noisy buildings with loudspeakers, the smell of a thousand dogs of a hundred different breeds, hair dryers going everywhere, dogs barking, working in the ring with, potentially, a large breed right on the other side of the ring gating… There is a lot for a baby dog to get used to before they can do well in shows.

He doesn’t HAVE to show as a puppy, but like with everything else, it’s easier to introduce these things when they ARE puppies.

Oh, and age-wise, he will be 6 months old in just another month!


----------



## krandall

We are still working on lots of things in bits and pieces, and continuing to work on many of the things you've seen us work on before. You saw the VERY START of Ducky's heeling work as "chin heeling" in the kitchen... just a VERY few steps at a time, but over and over. Never more than 10 cookies worth at a time. But that's all it takes. It is SOOO much better making that position a "happy habit" rather than going around in endless circles while you yank on a collar and hope for the best.

I have NEVER asked Ducky to heel outdoors. In fact, He has never been asked to heel outside the itches, so no more than 4 or 5 steps in a row. MOST of our work has been on him "finding" heel position, and learning the value of maintaining that position. Good things happen there!!!

More over, I HAVE done a fair bit of gaiting practice with him, where he is asked to trot beside me, on lead, but much farther from my body, and slightly ahead of me. So you would THINK that he might try to do that when I took him out on the driveway. But... this was a different context. He didn't have the show lead on, I started him by reminding him what we were doing with some chin heeling, and rewarded him for staying in a close heel position. And it doesn't get much prettier than that in a 5 month old puppy!

That's how you make pretty heeling, folks! It took me close tow two years to get heeling this good with Kodi, and it was not this consistent. Then I learned this method, and started both Pixel and Panda this way. Both of them were this good at this age too. Those of you who have seen videos of them know the way my dogs heel. They all have beautiful heeling. I REALLY works. And they have all learned to heel FIRST without a leash. Ducky is dragging a leash in case of emergency. (for instance if a truck came down the driveway) but I have never touched the leash during heel work.


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> We are still working on lots of things in bits and pieces, and continuing to work on many of the things you've seen us work on before. You saw the VERY START of Ducky's heeling work as "chin heeling" in the kitchen... just a VERY few steps at a time, but over and over. Never more than 10 cookies worth at a time. But that's all it takes. It is SOOO much better making that position a "happy habit" rather than going around in endless circles while you yank on a collar and hope for the best.
> 
> I have NEVER asked Ducky to heel outdoors. In fact, He has never been asked to heel outside the itches, so no more than 4 or 5 steps in a row. MOST of our work has been on him "finding" heel position, and learning the value of maintaining that position. Good things happen there!!!
> 
> More over, I HAVE done a fair bit of gaiting practice with him, where he is asked to trot beside me, on lead, but much farther from my body, and slightly ahead of me. So you would THINK that he might try to do that when I took him out on the driveway. But... this was a different context. He didn't have the show lead on, I started him by reminding him what we were doing with some chin heeling, and rewarded him for staying in a close heel position. And it doesn't get much prettier than that in a 5 month old puppy!
> 
> That's how you make pretty heeling, folks! It took me close tow two years to get heeling this good with Kodi, and it was not this consistent. Then I learned this method, and started both Pixel and Panda this way. Both of them were this good at this age too. Those of you who have seen videos of them know the way my dogs heel. They all have beautiful heeling. I REALLY works. And they have all learned to heel FIRST without a leash. Ducky is dragging a leash in case of emergency. (for instance if a truck came down the driveway) but I have never touched the leash during heel work.


Way to go Ducky!! His focus is seriously impressive, especially for a 5 month old puppy!!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Way to go Ducky!! His focus is seriously impressive, especially for a 5 month old puppy!!


Because it’s FUN!  That’s always my goal!


----------



## krandall

Well... A new complication in our lives!!! After two years of 8 month heat cycles, after making me wait and WAIT for her to come into heat when it would have been SO much easier if she came in heat ON TIME last fall... Panda is in heat. at 6 months... a few days before we leave for vacation in a 32 foot tin can with a baby stud dog! 🤪 

FORTUNATELY, Panda's breeder has come to the rescue, and Panda is going to go stay with HER for the duration, so that we don't have to slit our wrists.

Ducky PROBABLY couldn't get her pregnant yet, but they could BOTH make our lives pretty miserable in that small space!!! LOL!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Well... A new complication in our lives!!! After two years of 8 month heat cycles, after making me wait and WAIT for her to come into heat when it would have been SO much easier if she came in heat ON TIME last fall... Panda is in heat. at 6 months... a few days before we leave for vacation in a 32 foot tin can with a baby stud dog! 🤪
> 
> FORTUNATELY, Panda's breeder has come to the rescue, and Panda is going to go stay with HER for the duration, so that we don't have to slit our wrists.
> 
> Ducky PROBABLY couldn't get her pregnant yet, but they could BOTH make our lives pretty miserable in that small space!!! LOL!


She just wanted to keep things interesting 🤣 

We are praying that Jolene isn’t an early bloomer, as we’re going to be in Rhode Island for a month around the holidays when she, and my mom’s new pup will both be 6-7 months old. Of course if she is in heat, we’ll deal, because we won’t have much choice, but it will be much more pleasant if we don’t have to worry about them!! 🤞


----------



## NotAMuggle

LWalks said:


> She just wanted to keep things interesting 🤣
> 
> We are praying that Jolene isn’t an early bloomer, as we’re going to be in Rhode Island for a month around the holidays when she, and my mom’s new pup will both be 6-7 months old. Of course if she is in heat, we’ll deal, because we won’t have much choice, but it will be much more pleasant if we don’t have to worry about them!! 🤞


I am so hoping Piper doesn't go into heat around the holidays too lol. She just turned 8 months a couple days ago so Thanksgiving will have her at 10.5 months and christmas 11.5 months. My mom is already not a dog (or animal) person so god help me if my puppy enters her first heat while I'm visiting them 🤣

She's a Starborn girl so I'm hoping it won't happen until she's a year or so old. Please Piper, anytime after the holidays please hold on! I don't want to deal with my mom lol!! 🤣🤞


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> She just wanted to keep things interesting 🤣
> 
> We are praying that Jolene isn’t an early bloomer, as we’re going to be in Rhode Island for a month around the holidays when she, and my mom’s new pup will both be 6-7 months old. Of course if she is in heat, we’ll deal, because we won’t have much choice, but it will be much more pleasant if we don’t have to worry about them!! 🤞


Yeah, EXTREMELY unlikely at that age… which is why vets like to spay them then! You are probably fine! We should try to meet up when you are here!!!


----------



## krandall

NotAMuggle said:


> I am so hoping Piper doesn't go into heat around the holidays too lol. She just turned 8 months a couple days ago so Thanksgiving will have her at 10.5 months and christmas 11.5 months. My mom is already not a dog (or animal) person so god help me if my puppy enters her first heat while I'm visiting them 🤣
> 
> She's a Starborn girl so I'm hoping it won't happen until she's a year or so old. Please Piper, anytime after the holidays please hold on! I don't want to deal with my mom lol!! 🤣🤞


LOL! Just keep her in a diaper, and everything will be fine!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Yeah, EXTREMELY unlikely at that age… which is why vets like to spay them then! You are probably fine! We should try to meet up when you are here!!!


Yes! Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we could do a puppy play session!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> We are still working on lots of things in bits and pieces, and continuing to work on many of the things you've seen us work on before. You saw the VERY START of Ducky's heeling work as "chin heeling" in the kitchen... just a VERY few steps at a time, but over and over. Never more than 10 cookies worth at a time. But that's all it takes. It is SOOO much better making that position a "happy habit" rather than going around in endless circles while you yank on a collar and hope for the best.
> 
> I have NEVER asked Ducky to heel outdoors. In fact, He has never been asked to heel outside the itches, so no more than 4 or 5 steps in a row. MOST of our work has been on him "finding" heel position, and learning the value of maintaining that position. Good things happen there!!!
> 
> More over, I HAVE done a fair bit of gaiting practice with him, where he is asked to trot beside me, on lead, but much farther from my body, and slightly ahead of me. So you would THINK that he might try to do that when I took him out on the driveway. But... this was a different context. He didn't have the show lead on, I started him by reminding him what we were doing with some chin heeling, and rewarded him for staying in a close heel position. And it doesn't get much prettier than that in a 5 month old puppy!
> 
> That's how you make pretty heeling, folks! It took me close tow two years to get heeling this good with Kodi, and it was not this consistent. Then I learned this method, and started both Pixel and Panda this way. Both of them were this good at this age too. Those of you who have seen videos of them know the way my dogs heel. They all have beautiful heeling. I REALLY works. And they have all learned to heel FIRST without a leash. Ducky is dragging a leash in case of emergency. (for instance if a truck came down the driveway) but I have never touched the leash during heel work.


Oh my goodness I think Ducky’s feet waggling at the end of the video, when you pick him up, could be the cutest thing I have ever seen🥰.

But then I remember thinking that about his sibling’s heart shapped mark on their paw…so now I am just concerned I have some weird Havanese cute paw obsession🙀😳🤣


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> Well... A new complication in our lives!!! After two years of 8 month heat cycles, after making me wait and WAIT for her to come into heat when it would have been SO much easier if she came in heat ON TIME last fall... Panda is in heat. at 6 months... a few days before we leave for vacation in a 32 foot tin can with a baby stud dog! 🤪
> 
> FORTUNATELY, Panda's breeder has come to the rescue, and Panda is going to go stay with HER for the duration, so that we don't have to slit our wrists.
> 
> Ducky PROBABLY couldn't get her pregnant yet, but they could BOTH make our lives pretty miserable in that small space!!! LOL!


Now we know why Panda wasn’t giving up her chair🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh my goodness I think Ducky’s feet waggling at the end of the video, when you pick him up, could be the cutest thing I have ever seen🥰.
> 
> But then I remember thinking that about his sibling’s heart shapped mark on their paw…so now I am just concerned I have some weird Havanese cute paw obsession🙀😳🤣


He does have WICKED adorable toes!!! I can't tell you how many photos I have of them... (better trimmed in one than the other  )


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Now we know why Panda wasn’t giving up her chair🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😘


CLEARLY she was smarter than we were!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall

You folks hear from Ducky and Chase pretty regularly, but I got 5 month update photos from Parker (Peeps) and Boo (Jelly Bean) too and both are as adorable as ever. Parker is ginormous, at 14.8 leg, while Boo is a bit over 10 lbs. I suspect he will be very close to Panda's size as an adult.

Parker:









Boo:


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> He does have WICKED adorable toes!!! I can't tell you how many photos I have of them... (better trimmed in one than the other  )
> View attachment 175720
> 
> 
> View attachment 175721


Oh my goodness I just want to kiss and sniff them😂😂😂😂🐾🐾 there is something sooooooo gorgeous about puppy paws🥰🥰. I think it’s because I can imagine they’re still pristine and pretend I don’t know what they’ve actually been walking through😂. Flo walked through another dogs poo a few months ago…her paws did NOT get any sniffing or kissing that day!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Love seeing the pictures of Parker and Boo, so precious. Parker (Peeps) was my fav from day one. 💓


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Love seeing the pictures of Parker and Boo, so precious. Parker (Peeps) was my fav from day one. 💓


💗 He IS a special boy! But then every one of them is special! And I am SO happy with all of their families! I just get the warm fuzzies when I think about every one of them! I know that this can't possibly be the case for every breeder with every litter, but I am SO happy that it was my experience with my FIRST litter. Believe me, for every story we read here of bad experiences puppy buyers have with breeders, believe me... breeders have just as bad stories about bad experiences they have had with either potential puppy buyers or with people after they have taken puppies home... and of course THAT is so much worse!

I LOVE my breeders and I want that same experience for my puppy buyers! But it has to be a two way street!


----------



## krandall

Ducky’s first long road trip was uneventful. He road like a seasoned traveller in his new Ruffland kennel.


----------



## krandall

Our first full day of vacation was lovely! Cool and crisp. We spent the day relaxing, and taking walks in the beautiful woods here.


----------



## Havlover2016

Such beautiful pictures and the woods look lovely. Ducky seems to have grown a lot and is looking bigger. Such a sweet boy ♥


krandall said:


> Our first full day of vacation was lovely! Cool and crisp. We spent the day relaxing, and taking walks in the beautiful woods here.
> 
> View attachment 175744
> 
> 
> View attachment 175745
> 
> 
> View attachment 175746
> 
> 
> View attachment 175747


----------



## krandall

Havlover2016 said:


> Such beautiful pictures and the woods look lovely. Ducky seems to have grown a lot and is looking bigger. Such a sweet boy ♥


He is 5 months old now, and 8 lbs. And yes, he’s a VERY sweet boy.


----------



## Havlover2016

I love this post as Cookie is a few weeks younger, but this gives me so much insight. Thank you for sharing Ducky’s journey with us ♥


krandall said:


> He is 5 months old now, and 8 lbs. And yes, he’s a VERY sweet boy.


----------



## krandall

Yesterday, Ducky got to go visit the river below the falls with Kodi and Pixel. It was a little scary at first, then he thought it was great fun!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Pretty scenery and sweet pups, but where's Pixel?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ducky is 8 lbs. already! He weighs as much as Willow does now! Looks like you are having a great time. Beautiful photos.


----------



## LWalks

They look like they’re having a blast!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> You folks hear from Ducky and Chase pretty regularly, but I got 5 month update photos from Parker (Peeps) and Boo (Jelly Bean) too and both are as adorable as ever. Parker is ginormous, at 14.8 leg, while Boo is a bit over 10 lbs. I suspect he will be very close to Panda's size as an adult.
> 
> Parker:
> View attachment 175722
> 
> 
> Boo:
> View attachment 175723


Still soooo cute❣ Parker looks just like my dad's Havanes when they were both still here.


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Our first full day of vacation was lovely! Cool and crisp. We spent the day relaxing, and taking walks in the beautiful woods here.
> 
> View attachment 175744
> 
> 
> View attachment 175745
> 
> 
> View attachment 175746
> 
> 
> View attachment 175747


😆Jodie loves that position!


----------



## krandall

She was sitting with Dad, of course! Photos load So….SLOWLY… here!!! I just tried to add a cute photo of them to this, waited 5 minutes and it failed. I have TONS of photos. But you’ll have to wait till we arw back in civilization! LOL


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> She was sitting with Dad, of course! Photos load So….SLOWLY… here!!! I just tried to add a cute photo of them to this, waited 5 minutes and it failed. I have TONS of photos. But you’ll have to wait till we arw back in civilization! LOL


TONS of photos are great! Your pics always make my heart sing 💖


----------



## PinkDaisies

Your trip looks lovely so far! I can't wait to see your pics when you return. I also look forward to a report on Panda.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

JaJa said:


> TONS of photos are great! Your pics always make my heart sing 💖


*This⬆*


PinkDaisies said:


> Your trip looks lovely so far! I can't wait to see your pics when you return. I also look forward to a report on Panda.


And *this⬆😘*


----------



## krandall

PinkDaisies said:


> Your trip looks lovely so far! I can't wait to see your pics when you return. I also look forward to a report on Panda.


I just posted a photo of her with her cousin ZT in the post about the Sat. playdate. You need to guess who is who! LOL!


----------



## PinkDaisies

krandall said:


> I just posted a photo of here with her cousin ZT in the post about the Sat. playdate. You need to guess who is who! LOL!


Panda is on the elevated bed?


----------



## krandall

PinkDaisies said:


> Panda is on the elevated bed?


Nope! Panda is in front.


----------



## ShamaMama

Sorry I am hopelessly behind in this thread, but I did just enjoy the vacation photos. Thanks for posting them!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall

Well, we are all back home… a day early! Poor Dave got some sort of nasty swelling in his right wrist and his left elbow. He went to urgent care out there on Suday, because I was concerned it might be cellulitis, which he is prone to. Fortunately, they DIDN’T think it was that, but thought it might be “pseudo-gout”, which he has also had before, but in his ankle. He slept most of the day on Monday, and I told him that I wanted to come home today, in case he started to feel worse, so that we could be closer to his own medical team. So, here we are! It was another beautiful day, and a lovely ride. We took our time packing up after a nice leisurely breakfast. 

So now I can share some more of the photos that I COULDN’T share before because of the poor internet connection up there!


“Camping toys” these toys live in the trailer so they are “special”. We only get to see them when we go on vacations. This was Ducky’s first chance to play with them!









The couch is low, and he can get up on it all by himself! (Plus he is allowed!) fun!









Learning that he is NOT allowed to climb over into the dinette! LOL!









Kodi and Dave sharing banana… and yes, I know, Kodi is in the dinette. What can I say? Different rules… LOL! (And Kodi DOES know to stay off the table,Ducky doesn’t)









Chomping down banana! (A little blurry, but fun!)


----------



## PinkDaisies

Ducky is so stinkin' cute! I hope your husband is feeling better soon.


----------



## krandall

Ducky hiking with his big brother. This is really the first time we’ve let Ducky walk any distance on leash. His walks still weren’t very long or strenuous, but he had. WONDERFUL time and was really well behaved!









Our beautiful campsite tucked away in the trees.









And our “dog yard”. When we just had Kodi, we had him on a tie out. With three, (and now four!) the pens are MUCH nicer!









Here are Dave and Pixel down by the river. I told you they were there too! LOL!









Ducky on his favorite perch.









While Kodi and Pixel prefer the bed Grandma Pam made for Kodi when he was a puppy! That bed has been camping with us for twelve years!


----------



## krandall

The scenery along the Ausable River is just beautiful!









This is actually in the camp ground, on one of our walks.









Ducky’s first camp fire.









And yes, Pixel and Kodi were there too! 


















There is also a little dog park in the camp ground that we visited one day. There was no one there and Ducky is fully vaccinated now, so we let them play off leash for a bit. Ducky enjoyed the dog walk!









The foliage was JUST starting to turn while we were up there!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh I love all these photos! That's a good idea to have just camping toys that stay in the rig. Wish I had thought of that when we were able to go out.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Great pictures and special memories of your family of six!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh I love all these photos! That's a good idea to have just camping toys that stay in the rig. Wish I had thought of that when we were able to go out.


It’s easier than having to remember to pack some each time! (And then they think they are “new” when they see them again! LOL)


----------



## LeleRF

Ohh such a lovely trip, the pics were fantastic! One better than the other and then the pic of Ducky in front of the campfire 🔥 🏕🥰!!! I am sorry to hear about Dave. How is he feeling now?


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Ohh such a lovely trip, the pics were fantastic! One better than the other and then the pic of Ducky in front of the campfire 🔥 🏕🥰!!! I am sorry to hear about Dave. How is he feeling now?


About the same. It just so happened that he had a physical scheduled for this morning anyway, so he’s off to the Dr’s now!


----------



## Heather's

Great photos! Looks like you had a fun trip! I visited Massachusetts in my 20's and remember how beautiful it was in October. 🍁🍂 Hoping Dave will be feeling better soon. DH had pseudogout in his knee six months ago. He was in so much pain! After aspirating 175cc he was ok!


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> Great photos! Looks like you had a fun trip! I visited Massachusetts in my 20's and remember how beautiful it was in October. 🍁🍂 Hoping Dave will be feeling better soon. DH had pseudogout in his knee six months ago. He was in so much pain! After aspirating 175cc he was ok!


WELL, turns out the urgent care place had it ALL wrong, and I was right. The wrist was a ganglion cyst which is what I'd first thought. It ruptured, which is what caused the diffuse swelling in his hand and the pain there. The swelling in his elbow was unrelated... it WAS cellulitis. He is now on antibiotics. So it's a good thing we came home.


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> WELL, turns out the urgent care place had it ALL wrong, and I was right. The wrist was a ganglion cyst which is what I'd first thought. It ruptured, which is what caused the diffuse swelling in his hand and the pain there. The swelling in his elbow was unrelated... it WAS cellulitis. He is now on antibiotics. So it's a good thing we came home.


I get ganglion cysts in both wrists - but generally they just reabsorb - never had one rupture (though my Dr, years ago, did say that the easiest way to get rid of them if they were bothering me was to smack them with a book to break them  ), that doesn't sound pleasant!


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> I get ganglion cysts in both wrists - but generally they just reabsorb - never had one rupture (though my Dr, years ago, did say that the easiest way to get rid of them if they were bothering me was to smack them with a book to break them  ), that doesn't sound pleasant!


Yeah, considering what has happened to Dave, I WOULDN'T suggest the breaking route! It has been quite painful, and that is WITHOUT any smacking!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Amazing pictures Karen😍😍😍😍. Thanks so much for sharing🤗. I love how you all love each other so much and Kodi has truly taken to Ducky now too☺

Wow well done insisting on cutting short the trip! Sending Dave get well prayers. Xx


----------



## krandall

Ducky has started helping with laundry!


----------



## krandall

And I HOPE this is the start of something good, but THIS happened last night! Progress!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> And I HOPE this is the start of something good, but THIS happened last night! Progress!
> 
> View attachment 175897


Ohhhh, so very sweet! 🥰
I spot that This End Up sofa there! We had the same one back in apt. days and LOVED it but they were going out of business as we were looking to replace the cushions. We moved into our home and gave it away. I hope it’s still kicking around somewhere as it was made so well. Not sure if the wood was oak?


----------



## krandall

Off topic.


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Ducky has started helping with laundry!
> 
> View attachment 175896


What a good little helper! I’m impressed that he didn’t steal anything!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> What a good little helper! I’m impressed that he didn’t steal anything!


He was probably THINKING about it... LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Aww Pixel and Ducky getting cozy!! 💓


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Aww Pixel and Ducky getting cozy!! 💓


We are getting CLOSE to Pixel and Panda's level of interaction. With them, they get along about 90-95% of the time... With Duck and Pixel, I'd say it's closer to 75% of the time, but it's improving! He just has to be careful on every approach and see what kind of mood the "Crazy Auntie" is in THIS time! Does she want to play? (and when she does, she's GREAT!!!) Or is she going to take my head off? LOL!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Yes, it's oak, and you CAN get replacement cushions! We replaced these a few years ago! We got the couch and love seat over 30 years ago, just before our first son was born, and we built our family room. (first addition) We wanted something kid-proof. It certainly was! When we built the second addition, which added the offices downstairs and our main bedroom/bath upstairs, (the room where the puppies were USED to be the main bedroom!) we moved the This End Up couch into Dave's office (which is really as much "man cave" as office... it includes TV and beer fridge! LOL!) and got the leather couches for the family room. A few years ago I got the new cushions for him for Christmas. They weren't cheap, but they were very good quality, and look SO much better!


Oh wow! We had gone to visit their store in the Northshore Mall, Peabody, at the time and saw they were going out of business so we just decided to get new. Cushions ARE expensive! Just replaced our patio cushions and were lucky to have found a deal at Overstock.

I saw someone had noted about Ducky trying to steal the laundry 🧺 and it made me think of how funny Chase is when he steals something like a shoe, cap, etc. As soon as he hears us start to say the ‘drop it’ command he runs into his pen and carrier and tries to hide it! It’s quite funny BUT we really do need to practice it more. He’ll do it perfectly when we are deliberate about it, as in training class but the real life situation when we don’t have treats in our hands at the time tells us we need to practice more.


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> I saw someone had noted about Ducky trying to steal the laundry 🧺 and it made me think of how funny Chase is when he steals something like a shoe, cap, etc. As soon as he hears us start to say the ‘drop it’ command he runs into his pen and carrier and tries to hide it! It’s quite funny BUT we really do need to practice it more. He’ll do it perfectly when we are deliberate about it, as in training class but the real life situation when we don’t have treats in our hands at the time tells us we need to practice more.


For that EXACT reason, I don’t even use that command with Ducky yet in real life situations. I KNOW he won’t comply, so I don’t want to hive him a chance to practice non-compliance. So I just quietly follow him and in a cheery voice take what ever it is back, say “That’s not yours!” And give him a cookie instead! LOL!


----------



## krandall

Ducky and I (and the rest of our family!) have something to look forward to! Miss Luna is going to come stay with us over the Columbus Day weekend while her family goes to a wedding! What fun that will be!!!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Ducky and I (and the rest of our family!) have something to look forward to! Miss Luna is going to come stay with us over the Columbus Day weekend while her family goes to a wedding! What fun that will be!!!
> 
> View attachment 175908


OMG, that is awesome! She’s such a doll! Hmmm, that may be a good weekend to pick up the table! 😜


----------



## ShamaMama

Great photo of sweet Luna!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

She is adorable🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> OMG, that is awesome! She’s such a doll! Hmmm, that may be a good weekend to pick up the table! 😜


Now, THAT would be fun!!! 💕


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Aww precious Luna.


----------



## krandall

Luna can’t come… 😢. She got a nail caught in the sidewalk and tore it. She is staying home, on rest, with antibiotics, the “cone of shame” and her “big human sister” to baby sit her for the weekend. 

We will miss seeing her, but her mom promises that they will come over for a get-together after her foot feels better!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> Luna can’t come… 😢. She got a nail caught in the sidewalk and tore it. She is staying home, on rest, with antibiotics, the “cone of shame” and her “big human sister” to baby sit her for the weekend.
> 
> We will miss seeing her, but her mom promises that they will come over for a get-together after her foot feels better!


Awwww poor Luna!

Perry can sympathize with the cone since his is back on til his stitches come out


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> Awwww poor Luna!
> 
> Perry can sympathize with the cone since his is back on til his stitches come out


Poor Perry! Panda ripped a nail a couple of years ago in the winter and found herself “coned” for a few days too! LOL!


----------



## krandall

Ducky had his second excellent camping adventure this weekend... This time on the shore of a river in VT. He thought it was "Just Ducky", and he is very much getting into the groove of being a "campin' Dog"!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> Ducky had his second excellent camping adventure this weekend... This time on the shore of a river in VT. He thought it was "Just Ducky", and he is very much getting into the groove of being a "campin' Dog"!
> 
> View attachment 175951
> 
> 
> View attachment 175952
> 
> 
> View attachment 175953
> 
> 
> View attachment 175954
> 
> 
> View attachment 175955


And there is Pixel sitting on Dad's lap


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> And there is Pixel sitting on Dad's lap


Of course! If Dave is home, she is never anyplace else! LOL!


----------



## ShamaMama

krandall said:


> Of course! If Dave is home, she is never anyplace else! LOL!


From ShamaPapa:

That would be because the Alpha Female of the pack only hangs with the Alpha Male of the pack. I guess that means Karen is, at best, the Beta Female in this pack?


----------



## krandall

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> That would be because the Alpha Female of the pack only hangs with the Alpha Male of the pack. I guess that means Karen is, at best, the Beta Female in this pack?


Panda and I let them THINK that.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

It is so beautiful there! A camping puppy is a lucky puppy.


----------



## krandall

I haven’t wanted to mention it in advance, because I didn’t want to “jinx” us. But Ducky (and the rest of the Easter Basket Litter) are 6 months old now, and eligible to show! So this weekend is Ducky’s first show weekend! He has NOT been impressed with the getting-ready!









Ma! MUST we?!?!



















But he looked REALLY cute after his “fluffing and buffing”!









And NOW I will switch over to the the SHOW section to give you the details of our day!!!


----------



## Molly120213

He really does have a beautiful coat! The combination of red and white is stunning!


----------



## krandall

Molly120213 said:


> He really does have a beautiful coat! The combination of red and white is stunning!


Thanks! I think he’s growing up into a pretty boy! ❤


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ducky is just beautiful!


----------



## krandall

It's kind of interesting, and a REALLY good reminder... While Ducky SEEMED to take everything in stride over the weekend, and even seemed to be having a good time, he had a hard time settling last night. (which NEVER happens!) Now, we DID also have our hard-wired smoke detectors short-circuit, requiring us to kill the circuit breaker for them, but normally that wouldn't have been a huge deal in his life either, once we got them turned off. But.. "trigger stacking".

He got me up twice. Once he did pee, but he normally doesn't need to pee during the night, but OK. The second time I got up and took him to the potty, he DIDN'T pee, and was off like a flash and curled up in a ball next to Dave on the bed. I felt a bit bad, but didn't let him stay. I give him a quick kiss, then gently but firmly told him he needed to go to sleep. Then he did sleep the rest of the night.

Today he's EXHAUSTED. No training today. It will be a COMPLETE "down day" for the Duckling! Just like a toddler after a happy, fun, but over-exciting family party... he's just a wee bit "sensitive" today!  

This also may guide my entries to the up-coming big "cluster" shows this winter. They are mostly 3-4 day clusters. I may choose to enter him either just two days in a row and call it a weekend, or alternate, and give him a day off in between, which is what I did with Panda.

Thought I'd bring THOSE thoughts back to THIS thread, because they had more to do with raising a puppy, and really are apropos to anyone,, whether they are showing, or just have just had a big party at their home where their puppy was exposed to a lot of guests. The puppy may have seemed to enjoy it... HE probably DID! But he needs some "down time" after!


----------



## krandall

Also adding just ONE show photo of Ducky's weekend to THIS thread, (even though it is also in the "show" section) so that people who are later reading this thread, don't have to go searching for the other one to find out what happened! Two days of showing, Best of Winners both days, 2 points each day. Good Boy!


----------



## krandall

Poor little Duck. Whether he picked up something at the show or whether it's just a case of "life happens", night before last, Ducky vomited in his crate about 4 times. Each time, I got up, changed his crate pad and settled him back to bed. In the morning he was RAVENOUS, but I certainly wasn't feeding him normal breakfast after THAT!!! His stools were normal, and he was ACTING normal, so about 10 AM, I gave him some chicken and rice, which he WOLFED down with gusto. He was, perhaps, a bit quiet for the rest of the day, but seemed otherwise fine. Then shortly before what SHOULD have been dinner time, up came ALL the chicken and rice from breakfast. He later vomited twice more, now just bile, since there wasn't anything left in his tummy. 

Later in the evening, I gave him about a TEASPOON of chicken and rice, in a soupy amount of water, just to make sure he had fluid in him, and hopefully ENOUGH food that an empty tummy didn't make him vomit bile, but had already decided he was going to the vet in the morning. Again, he vomited numerous times during the night, with lots of bedding changes. This time I was smart, and stuck to towels rather than crate pads!

When I took them down to potty first thing, he didn't feel well enough to go up the stairs with the other dogs. He just curled up in a downstairs bed, and I had to carry him up, for little guy! 😢

I was REALLY lucky, and Ducky's vet was in today and had a 9AM opening, so I tossed him in the car and headed up there. No fever, and they Xrayed him just to make sure he didn't have an obstruction. No obstruction, thank heavens, but she said not to be surprised if whatever is no in his upper GI turns into diarrhea. She said his intestines are quite full and gassy. He was quite dehydrated from all the vomiting too. So they did blood work to rule out anything worse than a tummy bug, gave him a shot of Cerenia to get his nausea under control, and gave him sub Q fluids to deal with his dehydration. She also sent him home with Fast Balance, which is a heavy duty probiotic and he will remain on a light diet until he feels better.

The fluids, and not having an upset tummy have perked him up TREMENDOUSLY already, but he is definitely not yet his full-puppy-self. He mostly just wants to stay in his pen, curled up in his fluffy bed, even though the door is open. I am just SOOOO glad it's not something he swallowed and that he needs surgery, or something like that!!!



















He says, "One day you're on top of the world... the next, you're down in the swamp!"


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> Poor little Duck. Whether he picked up something at the show or whether it's just a case of "life happens", night before last, Ducky vomited in his crate about 4 times. Each time, I got up, changed his crate pad and settled him back to bed. In the morning he was RAVENOUS, but I certainly wasn't feeding him normal breakfast after THAT!!! His stools were normal, and he was ACTING normal, so about 10 AM, I gave him some chicken and rice, which he WOLFED down with gusto. He was, perhaps, a bit quiet for the rest of the day, but seemed otherwise fine. Then shortly before what SHOULD have been dinner time, up came ALL the chicken and rice from breakfast. He later vomited twice more, now just bile, since there wasn't anything left in his tummy.
> 
> Later in the evening, I gave him about a TEASPOON of chicken and rice, in a soupy amount of water, just to make sure he had fluid in him, and hopefully ENOUGH food that an empty tummy didn't make him vomit bile, but had already decided he was going to the vet in the morning. Again, he vomited numerous times during the night, with lots of bedding changes. This time I was smart, and stuck to towels rather than crate pads!
> 
> When I took them down to potty first thing, he didn't feel well enough to go up the stairs with the other dogs. He just curled up in a downstairs bed, and I had to carry him up, for little guy! 😢
> 
> I was REALLY lucky, and Ducky's vet was in today and had a 9AM opening, so I tossed him in the car and headed up there. No fever, and they Xrayed him just to make sure he didn't have an obstruction. No obstruction, thank heavens, but she said not to be surprised if whatever is no in his upper GI turns into diarrhea. She said his intestines are quite full and gassy. He was quite dehydrated from all the vomiting too. So they did blood work to rule out anything worse than a tummy bug, gave him a shot of Cerenia to get his nausea under control, and gave him sub Q fluids to deal with his dehydration. She also sent him home with Fast Balance, which is a heavy duty probiotic and he will remain on a light diet until he feels better.
> 
> The fluids, and not having an upset tummy have perked him up TREMENDOUSLY already, but he is definitely not yet his full-puppy-self. He mostly just wants to stay in his pen, curled up in his fluffy bed, even though the door is open. I am just SOOOO glad it's not something he swallowed and that he needs surgery, or something like that!!!
> 
> View attachment 176052
> 
> 
> View attachment 176053
> 
> 
> He says, "One day you're on top of the world... the next, you're down in the swamp!"


poor Ducky. Glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious!!


----------



## Molly120213

Sweet Ducky, Molly and I hope your tummy feels better soon.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh my, poor little Ducky! It's scary when they don't feel well. I was late in reading about the shows. He is really a beautiful boy and you have done so well with him. You should hire yourself out as a dog trainer! I hope Ducky feels like himself soon.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh my, poor little Ducky! It's scary when they don't feel well. I was late in reading about the shows. He is really a beautiful boy and you have done so well with him. You should hire yourself out as a dog trainer! I hope Ducky feels like himself soon.


LOL! My days of training other people's animals, just so they can take them home and "un train" them are over! I did that for way too long with horses!  Now I want to do it just for the joy of working with my own animals! (though I'm happy to help people out with tips!)

It was pretty sad seeing my darling little boy feeling so punky. The vet said I did the right thing bringing him in when I did. She said another day and he would have really been in trouble. At this size, they dehydrate SO quickly. I've just got my fingers crossed that it IS s simple virus, and not something wonky with his bloodwork. We'll know that for sure tomorrow. 

It's SO nice to see how much better he feels now that he's rehydrated, though! He still is sleeping a lot, but he's a pretty chill guy anyway. When he's up, he seems perfectly happy and waggy! I'm going to feed him a bit of "late lunch" now, with a lot of water in it, to keep those fluids going!


----------



## PinkDaisies

Oh my goodness! Poor Ducky. That's a lot of vomiting for a little guy. I'm glad you got him in right away. Fingers crossed he's over the worst of it. It's miserable when our furry family members are sick.


----------



## BoosDad

Ducky - Hope you are feeling lots better soon.


----------



## Heather's

Poor little Ducky...hope his tummy is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## LWalks

Poor little guy!! So glad you were able to get him to the vet and hoping he’s on the mend! It’s so scary when the little ones are sick! ❤


----------



## Sheri

That is SO scary, Karen, and I'm thankful for you that you could get Ducky in so fast, and with your regular vet, too! Let us know when you hear about his blood work, and also hope it is an awful bug that he picked up and passes quickly.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Feel better little one.


----------



## Tere

How is poor Ducky doing now? Paws crossed that he is 100% better.


----------



## krandall

I haven't heard back yet on his blood work, but wanted you all to know that he's acting right as rain today! Fortunately, just like little kids, puppies bounce back quickly!  (And ALSO, fortunately, he never did get any diarrhea!, which the vet had said was possible! I HATE dealing with that with the "fluffy butts"!)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> I haven't heard back yet on his blood work, but wanted you all to know that he's acting right as rain today! Fortunately, just like little kids, puppies bounce back quickly!  (And ALSO, fortunately, he never did get any diarrhea!, which the vet had said was possible! I HATE dealing with that with the "fluffy butts"!)


I had to deal with the diarrhea once. Middle of the night, all over her crate, all over the carpet, all over her butt, tummy and legs. 🧻🧻🧻 Ugh. Not fun!

I'm so glad to hear Ducky is feeling normal. Please post an update on the blood work when you get it.


----------



## LWalks

Y


krandall said:


> I haven't heard back yet on his blood work, but wanted you all to know that he's acting right as rain today! Fortunately, just like little kids, puppies bounce back quickly!  (And ALSO, fortunately, he never did get any diarrhea!, which the vet had said was possible! I HATE dealing with that with the "fluffy butts"!)


so glad to hear!


----------



## krandall

They called me early this evening, all bloodwork was normal! Yay! So the likelihood is that he picked up a little something at the dog show. But he’s feeling food again now! YAY!!! ❤


----------



## krandall

This morning, Ducky is very busy supervising our gardener!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

He sure looks very focused!!


----------



## ShamaMama

krandall said:


> This morning, Ducky is very busy supervising our gardener!
> 
> View attachment 176065


From ShamaPapa:

Well gardening sometimes rustles up a rabbit or two for a good chase. And Rabbits are EVIL! Her Royal Highness loves working in the garden just to get those rodents out of her yard..


----------



## krandall

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Well gardening sometimes rustles up a rabbit or two for a good chase. And Rabbits are EVIL! Her Royal Highness loves working in the garden just to get those rodents out of her yard..


He's making sure that Andy listened to Mama and gets it JUST RIGHT!!! LOL!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> This morning, Ducky is very busy supervising our gardener!
> 
> View attachment 176065


Don’t disappoint him- he clearly has very exacting standards!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Don’t disappoint him- he clearly has very exacting standards!


That is HIS back yard! He wants it to be done RIGHT!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall

THIS is what happens EVERY.SINGLE.NIGHT… for at least half an hour, often longer. I will only subject you to about a minute of it. 






Panda USED to get upset about it. Now she just rolls her eyes and stalks off… UNLESS they start it on the bed. Then all bets are off. Mama dog is NOT having THAT! And she goes after Kodi with a ROAR! He then comes slinking over to me like a whipped puppy. I tell him, “Oh well! I TOLD you there’s no fooling around on the bed!” …and everyone lays down!


----------



## krandall

Ducky’s show photos all showed up today! 




























What I love about the two win photos is how beautifully he self stacked on both days. I didn’t need to fuss with his feet or fiddle with him to get him to stand or get his tail up. He just hopped right up and said, “Here I am!”


----------



## Martine

He's adorable! You have done a wonderful job with him. I loved looking through all your Raising Ducky posts. I'm a hopeful future Havanese momma. I learned a lot from you! Thank you,

Martine


----------



## krandall

Martine said:


> He's adorable! You have done a wonderful job with him. I loved looking through all your Raising Ducky posts. I'm a hopeful future Havanese momma. I learned a lot from you! Thank you,
> 
> Martine


Thank YOU! I’m glad you’ve enjoyed it!


----------



## LeleRF

Awesome photos of Ducky, Best of Winners! 🥇 First of many more! 🥂


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh my word! I haven't been able to keep up with the forum lately and I've missed so much! Ducky has gotten so big! And gorgeous! Congratulations to Ducky and to you for your training!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh my word! I haven't been able to keep up with the forum lately and I've missed so much! Ducky has gotten so big! And gorgeous! Congratulations to Ducky and to you for your training!


Thank you! I forgot how tiny Willow is! I think of him as my "Little Tyke", but you're right, at almost 9 lbs now, I bet he IS bigger than Willow! 💕


----------



## BoosDad

Ducky is so adorable and smart. I love to read about his days.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> Thank you! I forgot how tiny Willow is! I think of him as my "Little Tyke", but you're right, at almost 9 lbs now, I bet he IS bigger than Willow! 💕


Well, actually, Willow is on a diet now. I weighed her on my bathroom scale a couple of days ago and she weighed 9 lbs.! That's the heaviest she has ever been. I like to keep her at about 7.5 to 8 lbs. I've let her coat grow out and now that she has a full coat, I wonder how much extra all that hair would weigh!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Well, actually, Willow is on a diet now. I weighed her on my bathroom scale a couple of days ago and she weighed 9 lbs.! That's the heaviest she has ever been. I like to keep her at about 7.5 to 8 lbs. I've let her coat grow out and now that she has a full coat, I wonder how much extra all that hair would weigh!


LOL! Even a LOT of hair doesn't weigh very much... it just hides a lot!


----------



## krandall

Mama and son, waiting for me to come to bed. Could the message be any clearer?


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Omg couldn't be any sweeter! Brings back memories when Ditto and Phoenix did the exact same thing.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> THIS is what happens EVERY.SINGLE.NIGHT… for at least half an hour, often longer. I will only subject you to about a minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda USED to get upset about it. Now she just rolls her eyes and stalks off… UNLESS they start it on the bed. Then all bets are off. Mama dog is NOT having THAT! And she goes after Kodi with a ROAR! He then comes slinking over to me like a whipped puppy. I tell him, “Oh well! I TOLD you there’s no fooling around on the bed!” …and everyone lays down!


I could happily watch the full half an hour 🥰

So pleased Ducky is back to feeling “fighting fit” looks like Uncle Kodi is happy about it too😊

What did Panda make of Ducky being poorly?😕


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I could happily watch the full half an hour 🥰
> 
> So pleased Ducky is back to feeling “fighting fit” looks like Uncle Kodi is happy about it too😊
> 
> What did Panda make of Ducky being poorly?😕


I don't think she really noticed. She NOTICES when he and Uncle Kodi play to rough! She takes a VERY dim view of that!!! LOL!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> THIS is what happens EVERY.SINGLE.NIGHT… for at least half an hour, often longer. I will only subject you to about a minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda USED to get upset about it. Now she just rolls her eyes and stalks off… UNLESS they start it on the bed. Then all bets are off. Mama dog is NOT having THAT! And she goes after Kodi with a ROAR! He then comes slinking over to me like a whipped puppy. I tell him, “Oh well! I TOLD you there’s no fooling around on the bed!” …and everyone lays down!


That is so Cotton and Jodie. I want a puppy! I miss my Happy Hopp'n Havanese Herd ☹ Jodie will be 3 in in two months and ironically, I just received an email from her breeder asking if she can use me as a reference. She also wanted to tell me they'll be having 3 litters next spring😋 In September I said I wanted a puppy for my birthday yet, there are still only 2 dogs in this house 😆
Ducky is sooo cute❣ It's so much fun to watch him grow and see your 4 babies together.


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Oh my that is so Cotton and Jodie. I want a puppy! I miss my Happy Hopp'n Havanese Herd ☹ Jodie will be 3 in in two months and ironically, I just received an email from her breeder asking if she can use me as a reference. She also wanted to tell me they'll be having 3 litters next spring😋 September 20th I said I wanted a puppy for my birthday yet, there are still only 2 dogs in this house 😆


Well, then... I think the time is just about right!!! And WE all are ready to watch you raise another puppy!!! 💕


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Well, then... I think the time is just about right!!! And WE all are ready to watch you raise another puppy!!! 💕


I keep telling Ed that if you can handle 4 I can certainly 3-right? 😋 Actually he won't me back, he teases me but as soon as I'm ready he'll be on board so... Jodie really wants a puppy too, she told me 😆


----------



## JaJa

JaJa said:


> I keep telling Ed that if you can handle 4 I can certainly 3-right? 😋 Actually he won't me back, he teases me but as soon as I'm ready he'll be on board so... Jodie really wants a puppy too, she told me 😆


Hmmm, "Actually he won't me back." Well that's gibberish.😆 I think I meant he won't hold me back. I'm seeing my doctor this week to discuss my new pain medication and getting a child dose of Pfizer to see if I still react. If those 2 things check out-it's puppy time! I really miss having 3 little hair balls running around 😋 I've gone back to putting alarms on my phone for everything, even snacks. Having Cotton and JoJo on a clear schedule really helped with Jodie. Especially with potty training and obedience. We still have everything we need for that and gates, puppy harnesses, extra beds etc. 
However, when that time comes I may be asking you, and the forum, more questions every other day!


----------



## Melissa Brill

JaJa said:


> Hmmm, "Actually he won't me back." Well that's gibberish.😆 I think I meant he won't hold me back. I'm seeing my doctor this week to discuss my new pain medication and getting a child dose of Pfizer to see if I still react. If those 2 things check out-it's puppy time! I really miss having 3 little hair balls running around 😋 I've gone back to putting alarms on my phone for everything, even snacks. Having Cotton and JoJo on a clear schedule really helped with Jodie. Especially with potty training and obedience. We still have everything we need for that and gates, puppy harnesses, extra beds etc.
> However, when that time comes I may be asking you, and the forum, more questions every other day!


I really really wanted a second one - but after being back in the US for the last (almost) year and having Uncle Duncan with us every day AND cousin Finley some days (and going back and forth to the vet with Perry - which underscored how easy we can do stuff with one - just throw him in his travel bag if we need to pop into a restaurant or store), I realize that I'm happy with just one! Also glad that we didn't get one because the CDC ban is making life very difficult and would make it even harder with two! So while I sometimes still wish we had a second one, I think we're going to stay a one dog traveling (hopefully again soon!) family - at least for a while.


----------



## JaJa

Melissa Brill said:


> I really really wanted a second one - but after being back in the US for the last (almost) year and having Uncle Duncan with us every day AND cousin Finley some days (and going back and forth to the vet with Perry - which underscored how easy we can do stuff with one - just throw him in his travel bag if we need to pop into a restaurant or store), I realize that I'm happy with just one! Also glad that we didn't get one because the CDC ban is making life very difficult and would make it even harder with two! So while I sometimes still wish we had a second one, I think we're going to stay a one dog traveling (hopefully again soon!) family - at least for a while.


I agree, when we were raising high energy boys (clinical ADHD for both) life was hectic and there was NO way we could have had more than one dog. Now, i'm retired (early) and because of chronic pain I will never be able to return to work. I've been mostly home bound since 2015 and have adjusted to my life without the career I loved and the ability to travel like I did previously. When got Jodie we were certain our oldest was on his way out but he ended up living for 2 more years! Even with blindness, deafness, kidney disease and canine dementia I was content taking care of everything and teaching Jodie how to help. She became his seeing eye dog 😋
Those are good points Melissa and I commend you on knowing what you do and don't want right now. Dogs are family members and should never be side lined. It is, or should be, a massive commitment. One very important aspect is dog sitting. We have 3, although our first choice has always been available so far. When we travel within driving distance we rent minivans and remove the middle seats. Ed has a safety contraption he made to keep the dogs from being exposed to air bags or flying forward. Traveling with dogs and kids is completely different. I tried putting a leash on my son and forcing him to potty outside but it really upset people😆
I wish more dog owners would be as conscientious as you in deciding on multiple dogs. All the dogs in your life are very fortunate to have you. My Dad and his wife took their Havanese in his carrier everywhere-including movie theaters. Do you have any recent pictures, or did I miss some? Happy trails in the future, near future.


----------



## Melissa Brill

JaJa said:


> I agree, when we were raising high energy boys (clinical ADHD for both) life was hectic and there was NO way we could have had more than one dog. Now, i'm retired (early) and because of chronic pain I will never be able to return to work. I've been mostly home bound since 2015 and have adjusted to my life without the career I loved and the ability to travel like I did previously. When got Jodie we were certain our oldest was on his way out but he ended up living for 2 more years! Even with blindness, deafness, kidney disease and canine dementia I was content taking care of everything and teaching Jodie how to help. She became his seeing eye dog 😋
> Those are good points Melissa and I commend you on knowing what you do and don't want right now. Dogs are family members and should never be side lined. It is, or should be, a massive commitment. One very important aspect is dog sitting. We have 3, although our first choice has always been available so far. When we travel within driving distance we rent minivans and remove the middle seats. Ed has a safety contraption he made to keep the dogs from being exposed to air bags or flying forward. Traveling with dogs and kids is completely different. I tried putting a leash on my son and forcing him to potty outside but it really upset people😆
> I wish more dog owners would be as conscientious as you in deciding on multiple dogs. All the dogs in your life are very fortunate to have you. My Dad and his wife took their Havanese in his carrier everywhere-including movie theaters. Do you have any recent pictures, or did I miss some? Happy trails in the future, near future.


I can definitely relate to the pet sitting part. When we were in Kampala it was easy - our housekeeper would stay at the house with Perry when we were traveling somewhere where he couldn't easily go, he traveled with us when we came back to the US, and when we were in the US, my Mom would look after him if we were away for a few days or even just out for the whole day. Now that we're in the US for a while, and with Mom gone, it's a lot harder. We used cousin Finley's dog walker for the first time this week (I was not comfortable doing that while Perry was still on restrictions, but now that he's not I felt it was safe) - and it went well - Perry was definitely suspicious (she sent me pics to show that he was having a good time - but I could tell that he was a little uncertain in them), but she's only a day person, not an overnight one. Fin's mom works long hours and I haven't wanted to ask her to take Perry overnight, so we're in a bit of a bind if we want to go anywhere and want to leave him home right now. Plus, the CDC restrictions on certain countries means that if we do start traveling again (like, for instance, going to visit family in Ethiopia or for short term overseas assignments) I can't just take him with us because he wouldn't be able to come back into the US - and if we got something long-term then I'd have to leave him with a sitter there when we would travel back for vacations.

Just when you think you've dealt with all the issues (in choosing a dog that can travel in cabin, etc.) the CDC has made my life a lot more complicated than it already was traveling with a dog!

Posting pics on Perry's leg surgery thread


----------



## krandall

I should have taken phots before taking him off to the vet, but I forgot! Ducky is off to the vet to have his two retained top canines removed this morning! Poor baby! They MIGHT have come out eventually on his own, but he has a beautiful bite, and they weren’t budging. The vet and I just didn’t want to take a chance of those baby teeth messing up his adult bite. So out they come! 

They will call me later when he’s finished! ❤


----------



## krandall

Ducky is home... along with his teeth!

Look at the roots on the upper ones in comparison to the lower one which came out on it's own. (never found the other one!)









I think it's pretty clear that these had no intention of giving up any time soon!

He's feeling a bit woozy from the anesthesia, but his mouth doesn't seem to be bothering him. He does have stitches, but they will dissolve on their own. Soft food only for 2 weeks!









They did a nice job on his IV... You can JUST barely see where it was... and he hasn't even been combed out. Good thing, because he's back in the show ring in 10 days!!!









He was sent home with Metacam and Arnica to control both pain and any swelling/inflammation. My guess is that by tomorrow morning he'll be bouncing around again like nothing happened!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Ducky is home... along with his teeth!
> 
> Look at the roots on the upper ones in comparison to the lower one which came out on it's own. (never found the other one!)
> View attachment 176276
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that these had no intention of giving up any time soon!
> 
> He's feeling a bit woozy from the anesthesia, but his mouth doesn't seem to be bothering him. He does have stitches, but they will dissolve on their own. Soft food only for 2 weeks!
> View attachment 176277
> 
> 
> They did a nice job on his IV... You can JUST barely see where it was... and he hasn't even been combed out. Good thing, because he's back in the show ring in 10 days!!!
> View attachment 176278
> 
> 
> He was sent home with Metacam and Arnica to control both pain and any swelling/inflammation. My guess is that by tomorrow morning he'll be bouncing around again like nothing happened!


Those are some big teeth!! Jolene just lost her first couple of top incisors, but we haven’t found them yet (they’re SO tiny!) 

I hope he’s feeling better in no time… and I’m sure he won’t object to soft food for all his meals for a while!!


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Ducky is home... along with his teeth!
> 
> Look at the roots on the upper ones in comparison to the lower one which came out on it's own. (never found the other one!)
> View attachment 176276
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that these had no intention of giving up any time soon!
> 
> He's feeling a bit woozy from the anesthesia, but his mouth doesn't seem to be bothering him. He does have stitches, but they will dissolve on their own. Soft food only for 2 weeks!
> View attachment 176277
> 
> 
> They did a nice job on his IV... You can JUST barely see where it was... and he hasn't even been combed out. Good thing, because he's back in the show ring in 10 days!!!
> View attachment 176278
> 
> 
> He was sent home with Metacam and Arnica to control both pain and any swelling/inflammation. My guess is that by tomorrow morning he'll be bouncing around again like nothing happened!


Thanks for sharing this, Karen! I am so glad to see Ducky is doing well (hopefully still is 🤞) and wow the roots on those teeth! Chase has his appt on 12/1 to have his 2 canine removed. Same deal here not budging! We’re using the dental vet in Boxborough. Did you as well?


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Those are some big teeth!! Jolene just lost her first couple of top incisors, but we haven’t found them yet (they’re SO tiny!)
> 
> I hope he’s feeling better in no time… and I’m sure he won’t object to soft food for all his meals for a while!!


It's pretty common not to find incisors... I think they often just swallow them. We occasionally heard Ducky crushing something that sounded like he was chewing ice. I think those were baby teeth! LOL!

He gets Nom Nom at night anyway, and so as not to mess up our orders, He's getting Stella and Chewy's for breakfast. Nope! No complaints! LOL!

And he seems right as rain again this morning! I AM going to do a LOT of work with him over the next 10 days having him put his chin in my hand and letting me lift his lips for his mouth exam for the show ring, since we are showing again right after Thanksgiving! I don't want his last experience with his mouth to have been painful and have a rodeo with him on the table!!!


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Karen! I am so glad to see Ducky is doing well (hopefully still is 🤞) and wow the roots on those teeth! Chase has his appt on 12/1 to have his 2 canine removed. Same deal here not budging! We’re using the dental vet in Boxborough. Did you as well?


No... Dr. Papscoe at Integrative did it. Check prices... they might be a lot cheaper...


----------



## krandall

Toe beans and fluff last night… at almost 8 months, Ducky is getting VERY fluffy. This pose always melts my heart!


----------



## ShamaMama

That frog pose is so sweet! Shama never has assumed that pose. (Do you like how I'm avoiding using the verb "lie" in the past tense? Fine, the teacher in me can't stop here. She never lies that way. When she was little, she never lay that way. In her entire life, she has never lain that way. There! I hope you enjoyed your grammar lesson.)
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall

Ducky and I hit the show ring again this weekend. I was pretty excited, because I had ordered a new show trolley a LONG time ago, but (supply chain problems…) it had been sitting on a ship off the coast of California! The company had been very nice, offering to refund my money. But I just told them to send it when they could, that I still wanted it. It arrived on Friday, just in time for the show! Wow, it made everything SO much easier!









Sat. ducky showed beautifully, but he didn’t seem to be that judge’s cup of tea. Today the judge loved him and he loved the judge. He couldn’t stop wagging for her, and she couldn’t stop talking to him! He went Best of Winners again! Unfortunately, the major broke both days this weekend, but we did add another two points toward our championship! 4 show days, 3 Best of Winners… not bad, for a Duckling!


----------



## LWalks

Congrats, Ducky! He looks gorgeous all fluffed up, and he really has the most amazing gate 🥰


----------



## Cassandra

Go Ducky, you beautiful boy!! Congratulations!


----------



## Heather's

Congratulations! Such a precious Ducky! 🥰 That little tail wagging is too cute!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Congrats, Ducky! He looks gorgeous all fluffed up, and he really has the most amazing gate 🥰


Thank you! That gait showed from very young. Here he is at about 6 weeks! LOL!


----------



## LeleRF

👏👏👏 Bravo Ducky & Karen! He’s getting to be such a big boy, and he is so handsome!


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> 👏👏👏 Bravo Ducky & Karen! He’s getting to be such a big boy, and he is so handsome!


Thank you! I need to talk to you… See if Chase might be willing to fill in and make some majors at the dog shows this winter! 😉


----------



## LeleRF

krandall said:


> Thank you! I need to talk to you… See if Chase might be willing to fill in and make some majors at the dog shows this winter! 😉


Oh my goodness, I don’t think Chase is ‘show dog ready’, lol. He does a few things VERY well, but I don’t think we’ve practiced enough with some things TBH. He for sure has the propensity though.

I also came on to also share that yesterday he not only had those 2 baby canine teeth out but he had his 3rd incisors impacted and the adult teeth weren’t coming down so out came the baby incisors AND the adult to avoid trouble down the road. So my baby boy had 6 teeth out! 🥺 Of course, he is already running around this morning after being a bit subdued last night. I took a peek a little bit ago and it looks great, but yes, he’s now shy 2 of his full set.


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Oh my goodness, I don’t think Chase is ‘show dog ready’, lol. He does a few things VERY well, but I don’t think we’ve practiced enough with some things TBH. He for sure has the propensity though.
> 
> I also came on to also share that yesterday he not only had those 2 baby canine teeth out but he had his 3rd incisors impacted and the adult teeth weren’t coming down so out came the baby incisors AND the adult to avoid trouble down the road. So my baby boy had 6 teeth out! 🥺 Of course, he is already running around this morning after being a bit subdued last night. I took a peek a little bit ago and it looks great, but yes, he’s now shy 2 of his full set.



Yeah, the tooth pulling didn't set Ducky back at all, once he was past the anesthesia. But he only needed the canines pulled. But Chase is so much bigger than Ducky, and has such a bigger muzzle that I'm surprised that he retained those incisors too!

And let's talk...


----------



## krandall

The trouble with breeding dogs. You go to tell them you are going to "send them back where they came from!" and think... "Oh, WAIT! Dammit!"









All I can say is it's a good thing he's cute. He has learned he can gain access to desk tops... This is one of the less important things he has torn up recently. Hoomans beware!


----------



## Cassandra

Nice to see he is still a normal “destructive” puppy, despite all that well behaved manners he shows in the show ring!


----------



## morriscsps

That is one smug puppy...


----------



## krandall

Cassandra said:


> Nice to see he is still a normal “destructive” puppy, despite all that well behaved manners he shows in the show ring!


Oh, believe me! He is DEFINITELY turning into a normal adolescent puppy full of destruction, trouble and "door dashing"! LOL!


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> That is one smug puppy...


The LOOK on the face, RIGHT?!?! Not one BIT of contrition! LOL!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> The LOOK on the face, RIGHT?!?! Not one BIT of contrition! LOL!


He looks quite perturbed that you interrupted him! Such a cutie though, new skill and all!


----------



## LeleRF

Yup, that looks familiar! Does Ducky also suffer from an unfortunate case of selective hearing when up to no good like Chase? 😝


----------



## krandall

LeleRF said:


> Yup, that looks familiar! Does Ducky also suffer from an unfortunate case of selective hearing when up to no good like Chase? 😝


At times... If I hadn't been THERE when their BAER testing was done, I'd WONDER! 

BTW, Dr. Papscoe saw Panda Sat. with her eye infection after her spay, and I mentioned that she was Chase's mom. She was happy to meet her, but she was funny... her comment was, "He has LOTS more energy than she does!!!"  I told her he was the most laid back puppy in the litter. She said, "Well THAT certainly didn't last!"  She DID say that he was VERY sweet and cute though!!! (and it's probably not fair to match puppy energy against ANY adult dog who is lying on the table feeling miserable having had major abdominal surgery less than 24 hours before AND has a massive eye infection! LOL!)


----------



## krandall

Ducky did it again! Another show day, and he did great! Here he is sitting on his new trolley, all spiffed up and waiting to get going:









And he was Winner’s Dog, picking up another point! Good boy Duckling!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Congrats to you and Ducky!  He looks like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Congrats to you and Ducky!  He looks like he's enjoying himself.


He does seem to like it!


----------



## krandall

…AND. He did it again! Winners Dog again, for another point. (For those keeping count, we are up to 8 now… we need a total of 15 points including 3, 3 point majors or 2 4 or 5 point majors… just have to find some majors that hold!!!) 










One thing I am really happy about with Ducky is what a nice mover he is. This is a nice time to see that, before his coat gets longer. Not only does he have the happy “Havanese bounce”, but lovely, balanced reach and drive as well. As a horse person, that kind of athletic ability is important to me!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> …AND. He did it again! Winners Dog again, for another point. (For those keeping count, we are up to 8 now… we need a total of 15 points including 3, 3 point majors or 2 4 or 5 point majors… just have to find some majors that hold!!!)
> 
> View attachment 176426
> 
> 
> One thing I am really happy about with Ducky is what a nice mover he is. This is a nice time to see that, before his coat gets longer. Not only does he have the happy “Havanese bounce”, but lovely, balanced reach and drive as well. As a horse person, that kind of athletic ability is important to me!
> View attachment 176427


Yay Ducky! Congrats! He’s such a gorgeous boy.
Im not familiar with how the points assignment works… is major only possible in a specific size show, or a specific placement within any show, or some combination?


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Yay Ducky! Congrats! He’s such a gorgeous boy.
> Im not familiar with how the points assignment works… is major only possible in a specific size show, or a specific placement within any show, or some combination?


It is based on the number of dogs of each sex that are likely to show in your region. Here in the North East, a few years ago, we had a pro showing who brought in a LOT of Havanese to show, and increased our numbers. As a result, the numbers needed for a major was increased. We just don’t HAVE than
t many people breeding and showing Havanese in this area, so it’s very hard to make those numbers. We are hoping that when the AKC re-does the numbers in May, they will reduce the numbers needed for majors here in our area. But I HOPE I don’t need to wait that long to finish Ducky!!!

Because there are always less boys being shown than girls, we only need 4 boys for a 3 point major, which is the smallest major, there is a complicated chart for 4 point, 5 point, dog, bitch and cross-over majors for all the breeds for all of the regions on the AKC website for anyone who wants to do the deep dive!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Any updates on Ducky or did I just miss them??


----------



## krandall

Covid is keeping us home for now. Ducky is still in training, of course, and working on a new trick… pushing his new red wagon!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

I love the picture. He's such a smart boy!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh my word he has gotten so big! How much does he weigh? He certainly isn't a puppy anymore. He's a beaut!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh my word he has gotten so big! How much does he weigh? He certainly isn't a puppy anymore. He's a beaut!


He's just under 10 lbs now, and his coat is really coming in beautifully at this point.


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> He's just under 10 lbs now, and his coat is really coming in beautifully at this point.


This is interesting. Ricky was just over 9 lbs at Ducky's current age and Ricky's Vet thought he was a little underweight at that time. Ricky is now 15 lbs all muscle and has been that way for about 6 years. Karen, any guesses yet what weight Ducky might be as an adult?


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> This is interesting. Ricky was just over 9 lbs at Ducky's current age and Ricky's Vet thought he was a little underweight at that time. Ricky is now 15 lbs all muscle and has been that way for about 6 years. Karen, any guesses yet what weight Ducky might be as an adult?


Ducky may make it to 11 lbs. Remember, you neutered Ricky at about this age too. Dogs who are neutered before maturity grow longer and therefore are often large than their intact (or adult neutered) siblings.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ducky has a beautiful coat and coloring.  A perfect mix of Panda and Dad He-be


----------



## Heather's

krandall said:


> Ducky may make it to 11 lbs. Remember, you neutered Ricky at about this age too. Dogs who are neutered before maturity grow longer and therefore are often large than their intact (or adult neutered) siblings.


Our first Havanese Sparky was neutered at six months and only weighed 10 lbs. Scout was six month old when neutered and now weighs 18 lbs, but we was expected him to be on the larger side. Truffles was a small puppy and spayed at one year. She now weighs 11-12 lbs.


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Ducky has a beautiful coat and coloring.  A perfect mix of Panda and Dad He-be


 Although his his GENES come from both of them, his COLOR comes from his grandfather, CH. Baribal's Ironman (Tony), who is another "clear red". He-be is actually a gold sable, which is genetically very different and not related, though he carries "e" (clear red) from "Tony", who is his dad. I've shared photos of Tony's puppies here in the past, and Tony is also the sire of Molly, one of the Starborn ladies, who is mom to several of the red Starborn puppies on the Forum! Panda also carries "e" from HER dad, who was also a B&W parti, but had it hidden in his background somewhere, as he has produced several red and white or cream (which is genetically the same) puppies.


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> Our first Havanese Sparky was neutered at six months and only weighed 10 lbs. Scout was six month old when neutered and now weighs 18 lbs, but we was expected him to be on the larger side. Truffles was a small puppy and spayed at one year. She now weighs 11-12 lbs.


Well, of course genetics also definitely plays into it... There is no way you can get around genetics!  Ducky was the smallest puppy in this litter from the day he was born, and physically took after his sire and Panda's sire in terms of his conformation. Since both of them are small (10 lb dogs) our guess is that he is also taking after them in size. But the fact that he will remain intact for the foreseeable future will also moderate his size also.


----------



## krandall

Today we are having our first significant snow of the winter... Very late for us. Until now, we've had no more than a sprinkle of snow on the grass. We got up at 6, as usual to let the dogs out, and the other dogs saintly tip=toed onto the un-shoveled porch, peed and came in. Ducky went out with this wild look on his face, his eyes BUGGED out of his head and he LEAPED off the deck into snow up to his shoulders, hopping around the back yard like a snowshoe hare!!! It was too dark to get it on video, besides the fact that at 6AM, I really wasn't prepared!!! I DID have to de-snowball him and wrap him in a towel before inserting him back into his crate. he usually cuddles in bed with us in the morning... Not THIS morning! LOL!

So these photos were later... After Dave had the "Kodi Canyon Speedway" open for business. Ducky approves, especially with Mom as a playmate!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

These are great photos! Oh my word. I wonder what Ducky thought when he first saw the snow! Willow hates the snow and pees on the snow on the deck. Only goes down into the snow for #2. I do have a rather large area shoveled out for her and she realizes that is where the #2 goes. My corgi loved the snow. Would race around like a maniac! We've had snow since Christmas. Got a lot for our area. There's still probably 6 to 8 inches on the ground but it is raining now. The snow has finally gotten crusty on top so Willow can walk on it without sinking in. I, on the other hand, am stumbling round behind her as she is always on a leash. I'm not able to walk on the top of the snow like her. She just can't figure that out! Your photos are just great - reminds me of Dee Dee's photos. They rival hers.


----------



## Heather's

Burrr...Those are photo's are wonderful!!! Just precious! 😍


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Awe love seeing momma and son playing in the snow! Our first significant snow this season, 12 inches here.❄❄


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> These are great photos! Oh my word. I wonder what Ducky thought when he first saw the snow! Willow hates the snow and pees on the snow on the deck. Only goes down into the snow for #2. I do have a rather large area shoveled out for her and she realizes that is where the #2 goes. My corgi loved the snow. Would race around like a maniac! We've had snow since Christmas. Got a lot for our area. There's still probably 6 to 8 inches on the ground but it is raining now. The snow has finally gotten crusty on top so Willow can walk on it without sinking in. I, on the other hand, am stumbling round behind her as she is always on a leash. I'm not able to walk on the top of the snow like her. She just can't figure that out! Your photos are just great - reminds me of Dee Dee's photos. They rival hers.



THAT is a BIG compliment! Thank you! 💗


----------



## krandall

Ditto's Mom said:


> Awe love seeing momma and son playing in the snow! Our first significant snow this season, 12 inches here.❄❄


That's about what we got too... But it's above freezing, so it has already melted down to less than that.


----------



## 31818

I took Ricky to the mountains above us yesterday on a business trip. At 6500 ft. elevation, we had about 2 to 3 feet of snow on the ground but it was relatively warm, in the low 50's. Ricky played and explored in the snow which was hard pack. He was proud of himself when he made "yellow snow." He was grinning from floppy ear to floppy ear. 

I had a cup of real cocoa. Cocoa is indigenous to the tribes of Central America and imported to Europe by the Spanish conquistadores 500 years ago. A native of Central America in native dress was making the cocoa, surrounded by real cocoa pods. I couldn't resist. It was really different and really good, not cloyingly sweet like we make chocolate, almost like a coffee or tea. I learn something new every day, Ricky does too.


----------



## krandall

I'd love to try "real" cocoa. I was certainly "spoiled" by "real" Masala Chai after spending time in India. The silly "Chai tea" sold in the US (which is such a silly name, because "Chai" just MEANS "tea"...) is so cloyingly sweet, and not REALY spicy enough, and the spice is all WRONG!!!

When we have been in India, we have MASALA (which means spiced) Chai every afternoon, and it is wonderful! When we got home, I experimented, trying to get it right, and couldn't figure it right. I have a good friend who is Indian, a neuropsychologist, (who, interestingly, now lives in California!) I asked herder the "dirt, and here is what she wrote to me. Anyone who wants to experience REAL Masala Chia should try this. It is WONDERFUL!!! Don't limit yourself to putting it only in tea... it's wonderful in oatmeal, hot apple cider... or be creative! I keep a little container of it beside my stove and use a pinch as needed!:

"Chai Masala Recipe: 1 part cardamom, 1/2 part black pepper and 1/3 part Clove mixed in a coffee grinder. (KR's note: I use ground spices, so you can just mix them by hand to make it easy!) I know black pepper might look like a curve ball but try it. The concept of masala chai was to keep the body warm in winters. Despite what people say, Indians don't add masala to their tea all the time. In the first go, just add a pinch before you start boiling water for the tea. (KR's note: she means a cup in the microwave... not boiling a whole pot of water! If, like me, you pour boiling water over your tea bag to steep, you can add the masala along with the tea bag) If you feel, you need more flavor, you can add a little more the next time, but start small. Don't forget to add milk (a small spoon of Evaporated milk will heighten the taste) One time I took a can of condensed milk and added masala to it and kept it in the refrigerator in my office. Every time I made tea in microwave, I dropped spoonful of this goodie in the tea. It worked great and lasted for weeks. Make sure you buy your spices from an Indian grocery store or you will be paying a lot for cardamom! Also, we often drink tea with ginger only. Back home, we also drank tea with Basil (the kind you see in Thai food and not Italian Basil, although I have used the latter when I needed relief from sore throat"


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Karen - That sounds interesting. I have a cup of decaf greed tea every evening. Would green tea be good with this spice mixture? Or would you be more inclined to use a black tea?


----------



## krandall

None off topic


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I don't put milk in any tea. Sometimes a little honey, but that's it.


----------



## krandall

...And so it begins... 

I'm sure that all the racing around in the snow helps with the mat production, and there really wasn't a LOT, but he was 9 months old on Wed. and he appears to be starting to blow coat a bit. I'm getting just a BIT of coat out in the comb when I groom him, and I had to cut that tight, white mat off his "cajones". (as Ricky Ricardo would call them! LOL!) He was having NO PART of me combing THAT out, and I wouldn't have asked him to!

BTW, I picked this copper pin brush up at our last dog show... It's not a CC brush, but it does seem to creat a LOT less static than regular SS pin brushes, so I'm keeping it in my training bag. The shop guy suggested keeping it in an old sock to preserve the upper coating on the pins. Like a CC brush, it wasn't cheap, about $40. The brand is Aussie Dog.










And here is Ducky's 9 month, "stacked, fluffed and puffed" photo for his "baby book"! LOL! I am TRYING to train his tail to fall on the "show side"(left)... IT wants to keep coming over onto THIS side, so in this photo it's sitting right on top of his back! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

He looks just like his Mom, except for his coloring. He's sure a beauty!


----------



## krandall

Yup... Blowing coat is on in full force. He had a LOT of little mats... ones that I could FIND with the big comb, but his hair is so fine, I needed the face comb to actually remove them. In terms of"process, I knew he had these mats, but I also knew they were loose, and not tight against his skin. So I just washed and conditioned him, and then worked on them with him wet, under the dryer, sprayed with Ice on Ice. that way, the dryer was blowing the unmated hair out of the way, and I could see exactly where the mat was. It was easy to hold my fingers between the mat and his skin, so all pulling was against my fingers, not his skin, and it wasn't at all painful for him as I was removing the mats. ALL of this hair is either "blown" undercoat or mats. The hair I cut from his belly and feet went right into the trash. I wanted you to be able to see what blown undercoat looks like.










And with this wet, snowy, snowy/slushy/RAINY weather, it was IMPERATIVE that I get some good conditioner into his coat. This was his first time getting conditioned as well as just a "one and done soapy bath". He was NOT amused with the "double dip". LOL!

I also trimmed his pads, his feet, his nails, and did a little shortening on his belly, since he's getting himself a little stinky under there. (he has a LOT more hair on his belly than Kodi has EVER had!!!) I figure the judges never look under there anyway! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

He looks absolutely gorgeous! Like a teeny teenager


----------



## LWalks

Such a handsome boy! He really is growing into an awesome little dog. I hope that the blowing cost phase doesn’t last too long, since you already have the “fun” of dealing with it in wet, cold weather!


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> He looks absolutely gorgeous! Like a teeny teenager


He absoLUTELY is a teeny teenager! He gave me the cold shoulder after his bath! LOL!


----------



## krandall

I’M HOPING tht since the texture is very much like his mothers, his blowing coat will be similar to hers too. She was really easy. He has a LOT more coat than she did, but he has several other relatives with coats similar to his, and they’ve all been relatively easy. So I’ve got my fingers crossed! (No really difficult coats in Dad’s side either)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## krandall

We were hit pretty hard by the big storm yesterday… just grist for Ducky’s mill! He wanted to go out before any shoveling… THAT might not have gone to plan…

”I’ll go this way”









“Maybe this way will work better!”









“I think I’m going IN!”









FACE PLANT!!!









“Mom!!! help!”


----------



## krandall

“FINALLY, someone is fixing this situation up!!!”









“Please can I help?”


----------



## krandall

And Finally, the “Kodi Canyon” was open for business. Kodi and Pixel weren’t interested… THEY stayed inside and cuddled in their fluffy beds. Ducky and Panda went out to play!!! It was getting dark by the time the “”Canyon” was cleared and open for business, so the photos are a bit grainy and definitely, “blue”! But I still love them, especially the last “ground hog” picture!









A bit wild-eyed here!









“Gotta get Mom!!!”









Steiking a pose in the snow!









Wooo! The wind almost blew him away!









Puppy or Ground Hog?!?!


----------



## LWalks

Such great pictures! Looks like they had a blast!!


----------



## Heather's

Burrr...Fantastic pictures! Ducky has such a beautiful coat!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Seeing Dave out there and knowing you have to shovel the deck just to get them a patch of grass stresses me out! But seeing the pictures of them playing makes me think it’s probably a lot more rewarding to shovel for Havanese because at least you get a good laugh when they’re running around afterwards  

The photo with the snow up to the door is the ultimate illustration of the benefits of indoor potty!


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Seeing Dave out there and knowing you have to shovel the deck just to get them a patch of grass stresses me out! But seeing the pictures of them playing makes me think it’s probably a lot more rewarding to shovel for Havanese because at least you get a good laugh when they’re running around afterwards
> 
> The photo with the snow up to the door is the ultimate illustration of the benefits of indoor potty!



It wasn't Dave! My WONDERFUL younger (bachelor) son came to spend the weekend with us and help with snow removal! I just kept feeding him and he kept shoveling and snow blowing! I made big breakfasts and chicken wings for dinner... and anything he wanted in between! Fun to cook for your grown-up kid again once in a while! 

And yes, we would have had to go out NUMEROUS times to clear the deck during the day if they didn't know about indoor potties. As it was, we decided to wait until late in the day, do a BIG snow removal then, and then do another big removal in the morning, after the storm was over. But in between, it did get too deep for little dogs. Ducky is new to this, so he had to give it a try. The others took one look at the deck, turned around and used the potty!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> It wasn't Dave! My WONDERFUL younger (bachelor) son came to spend the weekend with us and help with snow removal! I just kept feeding him and he kept shoveling and snow blowing!


Good for him! What a great son you raised


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Loved the photos!


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Good for him! What a great son you raised


They are both good boys!!! Good news on the other side... My grandson looks to be making his appearance within the next week!!! 💗


----------



## krandall

The dogs got fed at least half an hour ago. Ducky carried HIS bowl back to bed and is still CAREFULLY licking it, to make sure that not a MOLECULE of food was left. Nope! No “picky Havanese” in THIS household! LOL!


----------



## Mark Rosen

Ducky’s clear red coloring is beautiful. I love how Havanese come in such a variety. Our boy, Vinny, started out quite dark, but has lightened considerably. Unfortunately, Vinny is a very picky eater, I think that’s because my wife loves to feed him a variety of foods, and then it gets out of control. It’s just her way. Still, I am very grateful she loves him!


----------



## krandall

Bath time this afternoon… after a day of collecting snowballs, and the resultant mats! Bath, blow dry, nail trim and I did the bottoms of his feet. He lost patience at that point, so I decided to trim the edges of his feet another day! At 10 1/2 months Ducky is getting pretty floofy!


----------



## Molly120213

Such a cute boy!


----------



## Heather's

Mark Rosen said:


> Ducky’s clear red coloring is beautiful. I love how Havanese come in such a variety. Our boy, Vinny, started out quite dark, but has lightened considerably. Unfortunately, Vinny is a very picky eater, I think that’s because my wife loves to feed him a variety of foods, and then it gets out of control. It’s just her way. Still, I am very grateful she loves him!
> View attachment 176993


Awww...Vinny has the sweetest little face! He just keeps getting cuter! 🥰 Hope to see him and all the puppies again!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Bath time this afternoon… after a day of collecting snowballs, and the resultant mats! Bath, blow dry, nail trim and I did the bottoms of his feet. He lost patience at that point, so I decided to trim the edges of his feet another day! At 10 1/2 months Ducky is getting pretty floofy!
> View attachment 177057
> 
> 
> View attachment 177058
> 
> 
> View attachment 177059


He is SO handsome! Wondering how tall he is now/how much he weighs. I recall that you thought he’d be 10-11 lbs eventually.


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> He is SO handsome! Wondering how tall he is now/how much he weighs. I recall that you thought he’d be 10-11 lbs eventually.



He's just about 10 lbs now. Not sure on height, but he's shorter than Panda, and I KNOW she is 10 1/4", so maybe 9 3/4"? But that is TOTALLY a guess.


----------



## UrsaMinor

Oh, he looks gorgeous


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ducky is such a handsome boy! 🙂


----------



## Mark Rosen

Ducky is beautiful!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Wow - he's just gorgeous.


----------



## JaJa

Mark Rosen said:


> Ducky’s clear red coloring is beautiful. I love how Havanese come in such a variety. Our boy, Vinny, started out quite dark, but has lightened considerably. Unfortunately, Vinny is a very picky eater, I think that’s because my wife loves to feed him a variety of foods, and then it gets out of control. It’s just her way. Still, I am very grateful she loves him!
> View attachment 176993


What a cutie!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Bath time this afternoon… after a day of collecting snowballs, and the resultant mats! Bath, blow dry, nail trim and I did the bottoms of his feet. He lost patience at that point, so I decided to trim the edges of his feet another day! At 10 1/2 months Ducky is getting pretty floofy!
> View attachment 177057
> 
> 
> View attachment 177058
> 
> 
> View attachment 177059


He's growing so fast and is such a handsome little man❣ It's been so much fun to follow his life with you.


----------



## krandall

I have a very strange little dog... He climbed up on my desk, shredded a kleenex, took a rock and LEFT a cookie on a plate. I won't name names, but it was NOT one of the black and white ones!


----------



## Molly120213

How can you be mad at that face???


----------



## krandall

Molly120213 said:


> How can you be mad at that face???


THAT is the PROBLEM!!!


----------



## 31818

Mr. Innocent !


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> I have a very strange little dog... He climbed up on my desk, shredded a kleenex, took a rock and LEFT a cookie on a plate. I won't name names, but it was NOT one of the black and white ones!
> View attachment 177090


But Mooooom, he's so cute❣💖💜 I mean seriously, he really is😋


----------



## JaJa

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Wow - he's just gorgeous.


Btw Jackie, I really like Willow's new pics 🌹


----------



## JaJa

Mark Rosen said:


> Ducky’s clear red coloring is beautiful. I love how Havanese come in such a variety. Our boy, Vinny, started out quite dark, but has lightened considerably. Unfortunately, Vinny is a very picky eater, I think that’s because my wife loves to feed him a variety of foods, and then it gets out of control. It’s just her way. Still, I am very grateful she loves him!
> View attachment 176993


Btw, Vinny is a very handsome little man!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I think Sundance would have done the same thing at that age. It seems like he came around to sweet treats more as an adult. I can’t get over how gorgeous Ducky is. Every time I think he can’t get any more beautiful you post another stunning photo!


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I think Sundance would have done the same thing at that age. It seems like he came around to sweet treats more as an adult. I can’t get over how gorgeous Ducky is. Every time I think he can’t get any more beautiful you post another stunning photo!


Awww, thank you! ❤


----------



## JaJa

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I think Sundance would have done the same thing at that age. It seems like he came around to sweet treats more as an adult. I can’t get over how gorgeous Ducky is. Every time I think he can’t get any more beautiful you post another stunning photo!


Ditto❣ I love the striped affect of his top knot.


----------



## UrsaMinor

This Ducky is the picture of perfection.  

May I ask you a few questions about coat change?

Is the hair texture considerably different after they blow coat?
Can you generally tell when they are done blowing coat? 
Is the puppy hair falling now and will it be completely replaced by adult hair by the end of the transition?


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Ditto❣ I love the striped affect of his top knot.


The AMAZING thing is how LITTLE white is left on his face!!! Look how much of his head was white when he was born!!!


----------



## krandall

UrsaMinor said:


> This Ducky is the picture of perfection.
> 
> May I ask you a few questions about coat change?
> 
> Is the hair texture considerably different after they blow coat?


It CAN... In Ducky's case, he is getting more undercoat, and it is getting thicker and a bit more of a wave. All of which is good. The texture hasn't changed much, which is also good. His hair is cloud-soft, shiny and silky, which is lovely! But you CAN have a puppy with a fairly frizzy "teddy bear" puppy coat, where that seems to indicate a heavy undercoat, but their adult outer coat is ALSO beautiful, shiny and soft, NOT frizzy or kinky. I DO think that a really curly puppy is LIKELY to be a curly adult, but I'm not sure about that, since I've only seen a few. Tom King might be better able to address that since he's was in the breed back when there were a LOT more curlies around.



UrsaMinor said:


> Can you generally tell when they are done blowing coat?


Yes! Because they stop matting! LOL! HOWEVER, my experience has been that it waxes and wanes for a while, and that it doesn't happen all over the dog at the same time. All of mine have started with HUGE mats behind their ears and under their arm pits. Then they go through a stage where their ruff matts a lot. Then their belly and flanks, then maybe their haunches. Some do a LOT of matting on their hocks and the back of their front legs. You'll think you might be done with it, then it will start up with it. IN GENERAL, most are done by 18 months or at the latest, 2 years. I'm sure there are outliers on this time scale, but 10-18 moths will cover most of them.

AND THEN... girls can also blow coat with seasons. They don't all, but Panda did. Sometimes, not always. And they USUALLY blow coat after having a litter. Neither the heat cycle or puppy blowing coat is as severe or long-lasting as adolescent coat blowing, however. Oh, and ANY Havanese, of EITHER sex can blow coat from being ill, especially if there has been a fever involved, OR from having anesthesia. Both Kodi and Panda have done this. Pixel is short enough that if she has, I haven't noticed.



UrsaMinor said:


> Is the puppy hair falling now and will it be completely replaced by adult hair by the end of the transition?


No. The hair falls out EXACTLY the way human hair does... a few hairs at a time. You never "notice" a baby losing her so soft toddler hair and getting her little-girl hair, which again turns into adult hair... it just happens slowly, with one hair being replaced at a time. The EXACT same thing happens with Havanese coats. It's just all over their entire body. The PROBLEM hair is the UNDERCOAT, which does shed in a shorter period of time. And because they are long haired dogs, this tangles around the long, outer hairs and forms mats if it is not combed out VERY regularly.


----------



## UrsaMinor

krandall said:


> It CAN... In Ducky's case, he is getting more undercoat, and it is getting thicker and a bit more of a wave. All of which is good. The texture hasn't changed much, which is also good. His hair is cloud-soft, shiny and silky, which is lovely! But you CAN have a puppy with a fairly frizzy "teddy bear" puppy coat, where that seems to indicate a heavy undercoat, but their adult outer coat is ALSO beautiful, shiny and soft, NOT frizzy or kinky. I DO think that a really curly puppy is LIKELY to be a curly adult, but I'm not sure about that, since I've only seen a few. Tom King might be better able to address that since he's was in the breed back when there were a LOT more curlies around.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Because they stop matting! LOL! HOWEVER, my experience has been that it waxes and wanes for a while, and that it doesn't happen all over the dog at the same time. All of mine have started with HUGE mats behind their ears and under their arm pits. Then they go through a stage where their ruff matts a lot. Then their belly and flanks, then maybe their haunches. Some do a LOT of matting on their hocks and the back of their front legs. You'll think you might be done with it, then it will start up with it. IN GENERAL, most are done by 18 months or at the latest, 2 years. I'm sure there are outliers on this time scale, but 10-18 moths will cover most of them.
> 
> AND THEN... girls can also blow coat with seasons. They don't all, but Panda did. Sometimes, not always. And they USUALLY blow coat after having a litter. Neither the heat cycle or puppy blowing coat is as severe or long-lasting as adolescent coat blowing, however. Oh, and ANY Havanese, of EITHER sex can blow coat from being ill, especially if there has been a fever involved, OR from having anesthesia. Both Kodi and Panda have done this. Pixel is short enough that if she has, I haven't noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The hair falls out EXACTLY the way human hair does... a few hairs at a time. You never "notice" a baby losing her so soft toddler hair and getting her little-girl hair, which again turns into adult hair... it just happens slowly, with one hair being replaced at a time. The EXACT same thing happens with Havanese coats. It's just all over their entire body. The PROBLEM hair is the UNDERCOAT, which does shed in a shorter period of time. And because they are long haired dogs, this tangles around the long, outer hairs and forms mats if it is not combed out VERY regularly.


Thank you! I'm so intrigued by what's happening but trying to anticipate and know what to expect.


----------



## krandall

UrsaMinor said:


> Thank you! I'm so intrigued by what's happening but trying to anticipate and know what to expect.


You can’t know for sure with any individual dog, how hard it will be. But unless you are planning to show your dog, remember that if it gets tough, there is no reason to torture either yourself or your pup. There is no shame in cutting them down and keeping them short until blowing coat is over. Then you can decide whether (and how much) you want to grow them out.

What you DO want to to make sure of is that you make the decision BEFORE your dog is heavily matted, because then a groomer is going to have no choice but to shave your dog to the skin, and you won’t be happy with the result. Even then, hair DOES grow back, so it isn’t the end of the world. But everyone who has it happen comes back here crying, at least for a while. Later, it becomes something to laugh about, when their cutie has grown their hair back!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> But unless you are planning to show your dog, remember that if it gets tough, there is no reason to torture either yourself or your pup. There is no shame in cutting them down and keeping them short until blowing coat is over. Then you can decide whether (and how much) you want to grow them out.


This is exactly what we did with Ricky at about 12 months - put him in a puppy cut. Then we gradually let him grow out over the next 6 months or so to a full coat which coincided with the end of his "blowing coat" stage. We absolutely love his long, natural coat today, even in our particularly warm climate. Today, he has a relatively easy coat to maintain.


----------



## Heather's

DogFather said:


> This is exactly what we did with Ricky at about 12 months - put him in a puppy cut. Then we gradually let him grow out over the next 6 months or so to a full coat which coincided with the end of his "blowing coat" stage. We absolutely love his long, natural coat today, even in our particularly warm climate. Today, he has a relatively easy coat to maintain.


I really did struggle through the blowing coat phase with Scout and then with his long coat for five years! I must say our old groomer always saved him from being shaved many times. Then he unexpectedly needed CCL surgery. Our groomer said said it would be best to shave his whole body because it would be much too difficult to brush and comb him for a few months which turned into four months. 😦 I sat and watched as five years of coat fell to the floor. When she finished I wondered why I hadn't done it sooner!  We've never gone back because it is so much easier on him and me! Here's the long and the very short of it. 😁 The short was the day he was completely shaved. Now we keep his coat at about 2 inches long.


----------



## Melissa Brill

Heather's said:


> I really did struggle through the blowing coat phase with Scout and then with his long coat for five years! I must say our old groomer always saved him from being shaved many times. Then he unexpectedly needed CCL surgery. Our groomer said said it would be best to shave his whole body because it would be much too difficult to brush and comb him for a few months which turned into four months. 😦 I sat and watched as five years of coat fell to the floor. When she finished I wondered why I hadn't done it sooner!  We've never gone back because it is so much easier on him and me! Here's the long and the very short of it. 😁 The short was the day he was completely shaved. Now we keep his coat at about 2 inches long.
> View attachment 177129
> View attachment 177130


We should be clear on the difference between shaving and a very short puppy cut. Scout looks like a short puppy cut, i do the same often with Perry. Shaving is different as it goes down to the skin and is usually only done if the mats are really bad or for surgery/ procedures like ultrasounds.

A really short puppy cut can feel like they were shaved because it's so short, but there is a difference. (I'm only clarifying for the new members so they don't accidentally ask their groomer to shave their pups )

One nice thing about going with a really short puppy cut right before surgery is that the part they shave for the procedure grows in and blends with the rest pretty quickly.


----------



## Heather's

He wasn't shaved to the skin, but was shaved almost to the skin for surgery. It doesn't look like a puppy cut to me except for his face. Thanks for clarifying shaving vs puppy cut for new members. I sure wouldn't want anyone to have their puppy completely shaved by mistake! 😲


----------



## LWalks

Such good advice here, as always!

We’ve had Charlie in a puppy cut since he was about 6 months old, just easier for him and us (and important as he hates grooming of any kind, despite lots of desensitization work, so with it like this we only need to comb him once a week or 10 days.) it also suits his face and body very well and he looks adorable in a somewhat scruffy puppy cut, which I’ve also heard referred to as a teddy bear cut. I think some groomers tend to go shorter than we like on a puppy cut so definitely helpful to talk length of hair! Someone made the pic below for us, which seemed appropriate.










JoJo is 8 months old today, and will be making it to 8 months and 8 days until her first puppy cut as that was the first grooming appointment I could get! 🤣 She looks adorable, but seems to have started blowing coat a bit early (pretty bad the last month) and it’s just too much for us at this point. We’ll see how we like it on her and decide if we go back to a long coat eventually or keep her short. I am mentally preparing myself for how tiny she is going to look— the floof adds a lot to her tiny frame right now!



















In other news, does anyone else’s dog lay like Jojo is above? I think of it as kind of a ‘reverse sploot’ that she does when relaxed but Charlie has never been able to get his front legs that far apart. Is this anything I should check w my vet about? Can dogs be double jointed?


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> The AMAZING thing is how LITTLE white is left on his face!!! Look how much of his head was white when he was born!!!
> View attachment 177101


Also, so cool how much his coat has changed!!! He’s always been gorgeous though 😍 Is it true that the lighter ones often get darker, and vice versa (like sables)? Or just something that happens from time to time?


----------



## Melissa Brill

Heather's said:


> He wasn't shaved to the skin, but was shaved almost to the skin for surgery. It doesn't look like a puppy cut to me except for his face. Thanks for clarifying shaving vs puppy cut for new members. I sure wouldn't want anyone to have their puppy completely shaved by mistake! 😲


For new members re: coat length, for perspective - here are a couple of pics

First pic is Perry shaved for the biopsy on the lesions on his spine. The 2nd pic is about 10 days later with the grow-out.

















This picture is a decent one of a fairly short puppy cut up against the leg shaved for his leg surgery (two days out of surgery). Within 2 weeks it had grown to a point where it was hard to tell it from the puppy cut area.


----------



## Melissa Brill

LWalks said:


> Such good advice here, as always!
> 
> We’ve had Charlie in a puppy cut since he was about 6 months old, just easier for him and us (and important as he hates grooming of any kind, despite lots of desensitization work, so with it like this we only need to comb him once a week or 10 days.) it also suits his face and body very well and he looks adorable in a somewhat scruffy puppy cut, which I’ve also heard referred to as a teddy bear cut. I think some groomers tend to go shorter than we like on a puppy cut so definitely helpful to talk length of hair! Someone made the pic below for us, which seemed appropriate.


Perry and I both hate regular combing/ brushing so a puppy cut has always worked for us 



LWalks said:


> JoJo is 8 months old today, and will be making it to 8 months and 8 days until her first puppy cut as that was the first grooming appointment I could get! 🤣 She looks adorable, but seems to have started blowing coat a bit early (pretty bad the last month) and it’s just too much for us at this point. We’ll see how we like it on her and decide if we go back to a long coat eventually or keep her short. I am mentally preparing myself for how tiny she is going to look— the floof adds a lot to her tiny frame right now!


I still sometimes get a little shocked when Perry's gotten particularly fluffy and then we go to a short puppy cut - at how small he looks (and he's 11 pounds). He often starts to look/ feel chubby when he's overly fluffy and so when he's been groomed he looks almost under weight (though he's not). It's kind of how they look when they're wet just out of the bath


----------



## JaJa

> In other news, does anyone else’s dog lay like Jojo is above? I think of it as kind of a ‘reverse sploot’ that she does when relaxed but Charlie has never been able to get his front legs that far apart. Is this anything I should check w my vet about? Can dogs be double jointed?


Yes! Ironically our JoJo, who died last March, did that at times also. I like "reverse sploot" I'm going to call it that 😋 He was crazy flexible and slept like a little gymnast. You're the only other person I know that spells JoJo with 2 upper case Js. You have good taste, I love your pics!








This is how he played, I guess it's a reverse sploot😆








This is how Jodie plays, when she moves she looks
like a little harbor seal








Night night, sweet dreams








I'm awake, lunch please. I call this the frog dog,
Jodie is frequently in that position.


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> For new members re: coat length, for perspective - here are a couple of pics
> 
> First pic is Perry shaved for the biopsy on the lesions on his spine. The 2nd pic is about 10 days later with the grow-out.
> 
> View attachment 177134
> View attachment 177139
> 
> 
> This picture is a decent one of a fairly short puppy cut up against the leg shaved for his leg surgery (two days out of surgery). Within 2 weeks it had grown to a point where it was hard to tell it from the puppy cut area.
> View attachment 177140


Well, even a matted dog would not be shaved THAT close, though… That is a surgical shave, with a 40 blade and no guard. A groomer “shaving” a matted dog with no guard would still only use a 10 blade. So they would end up looking more like the 10 day photo, or slightly shorter. BOTH of those are a LOT shorter than a puppy cut using clippers with a guard on an unmatted dog.


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> Well, even a matted dog would not be shaved THAT close, though… That is a surgical shave, with a 40 blade and no guard. A groomer “shaving” a matted dog with no guard would still only use a 10 blade. So they would end up looking more like the 10 day photo, or slightly shorter. BOTH of those are a LOT shorter than a puppy cut using clippers with a guard on an unmatted dog.


yeah, Perry's short puppy cut is basically what the picture with the cast is like - above the shaved leg. I had him done very short that time so that it would blend easily once it grew out. 

The spine shaved one is a longer puppy cut - he was due for a grooming right before we did that so he was a little long.


----------



## krandall

I'm putting this here, in Ducky's thread, because he was raised this way too, and did this EXERCISE too, even though this was his brother, Jelly Bean (AKA Boo). I guess this was posted a month ago, but I didn't see it until today! (and yes, I had given them permission, but some time ago) So much fu n to see my darling puppy featured in a Puppy Culture post on Face Book!!!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> I'm putting this here, in Ducky's thread, because he was raised this way too, and did this EXERCISE too, even though this was his brother, Jelly Bean (AKA Boo).


As I recall, Jelly Bean was the only female in the Easter Basket litter - right? She was another stunner. I would be very curious how the rest of the litter is doing, maybe in an Easter Basket thread, although we do get some regular updates about Chase in other threads. Seems impossible they are getting close to be a year old!


----------



## krandall

DogFather said:


> As I recall, Jelly Bean was the only female in the Easter Basket litter - right? She was another stunner. I would be very curious how the rest of the litter is doing, maybe in an Easter Basket thread, although we do get some regular updates about Chase in other threads. Seems impossible they are getting close to be a year old!


No. He is a boy. The girl was Chirp. (Now Luna)


----------



## Tere

I still love Jelly Bean but Ducky is really a beautiful boy. 
A one year update on all of the puppies would make for a beautiful Easter!


----------



## krandall

Tere said:


> I still love Jelly Bean but Ducky is really a beautiful boy.
> A one year update on all of the puppies would make for a beautiful Easter!


I am sure they will all check in at the one year mark. They have been great about keeping in touch!

And I love Boo/Jelly Bean too! I am really glad I chose to keep Ducky, but it was a hard decision, and Boo is developing beautifully. The thing that makes it absolutely OK is that I love his family so much!!! And the other families too!!! They are all wonderful.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

JaJa said:


> Btw Jackie, I really like Willow's new pics 🌹


Thank you JaJa. Sorry I didn't see your comment sooner. I'm still hoping to get a better pic of her full coat.


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Bath time this afternoon… after a day of collecting snowballs, and the resultant mats! Bath, blow dry, nail trim and I did the bottoms of his feet. He lost patience at that point, so I decided to trim the edges of his feet another day! At 10 1/2 months Ducky is getting pretty floofy!
> View attachment 177057
> 
> 
> View attachment 177058
> 
> 
> View attachment 177059


Btw Karen, I wanted to let you know that Ed is in the process of planning Ducky's kidnapping. He doesn't believe any puppy can be that insanely cute. He has had 3 for comparison. I reminded him that before I die I want the experience of living in a home where females outnumber the males. Hand raised rats don't count!
Now, I _could_ thwart his attempts in an exchange for an agreement to raise another litter😆
Mama loves ya baby!💜


----------



## krandall

Ducky IS pretty darned cute, if I do say so myself. That’s why he got dubbed the “Disney Puppy” in the litter! What I find so amazing is that he is that cute, and is ALSO increadibly sweet, AND smart… and has lovely conformation to boot. Not sure how I got so lucky. I guess it was a little too much to ask that he ALSO be a girl! LOL!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Ducky IS pretty darned cute, if I do say so myself. That’s why he got dubbed the “Disney Puppy” in the litter! What I find so amazing is that he is that cute, and is ALSO increadibly sweet, AND smart… and has lovely conformation to boot. Not sure how I got so lucky. I guess it was a little too much to ask that he ALSO be a girl! LOL!


Very true, if we find a Ducky at some point I could have my mind persuaded. I don't want to push my luck either. Jodie is such a good little girl. She's mischievous but behaves well, such as I can forget about my pudding cups and she won't touch them. JoJo was the opposite, that cute little bugger got into everything! I guess we've put our time in and we're reaping the rewards😋 Although, on any given day I'll take any Havanese under my mommy wing.


----------



## krandall

One day short of eleven months… I’ll probably give him his bath tomorrow and take nicer pictures. But I wanted to show you what I pulled out of him today. We are truly into blowing coat now, but he has a lovely coat. This is after two days without grooming and about 10 days since his last bath. Only one real mat which I got out with some Ice on Ice and a slicker, everything else was just gently combing out loose undercoat. His coat is very thick, but also very silky, and as long as I keep up with it, especially behind his ears, he does not mat badly.










Here is what came out of him today! We traded for cookies! LOL!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Also, so cool how much his coat has changed!!! He’s always been gorgeous though 😍 Is it true that the lighter ones often get darker, and vice versa (like sables)? Or just something that happens from time to time?


Sorry, I just saw this today… not sure why! Sables rarely get darker, they almost always get lighter, though some get VERY light, while others don’t. “Red” Havanese are caused by the “ee” gene, and this can be anything from cream to dark, “Irish Setter” red. It SEEMS to be true that puppies that are going to bype redder later are often lighter when they are born, like Ducky, while very often, darker ones fade. But like a lot of Havanese colors, they can fool you!!! Part of the problem is that we don’t yet have a good handle on what controls the “intensity” of coat color. We have learned more and more “pieces” of the color DNA puzzle, but there is a
still a lot more to learn!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> One day short of eleven months… I’ll probably give him his bath tomorrow and take nicer pictures. But I wanted to show you what I pulled out of him today. We are truly into blowing coat now, but he has a lovely coat. This is after two days without grooming and about 10 days since his last bath. Only one real mat which I got out with some Ice on Ice and a slicker, everything else was just gently combing out loose undercoat. His coat is very thick, but also very silky, and as long as I keep up with it, especially behind his ears, he does not mat badly.
> 
> View attachment 177237
> 
> 
> Here is what came out of him today! We traded for cookies! LOL!
> View attachment 177239


 Ducky looks remarkably good and still worth kidnapping🥰 I remember those days well! I’m amazed I made it this far (3 years) without ever cutting her hair down. Is that a CC face comb? I can’t live without that and my buttercomb! Now I know why breeders/handlers have one in their hands right before they’re placed on the ground for the judges. I’d like to see what they look like 10 minutes after every thing ends. Jodie usuallly looks like she sucked an electrical outlet😆
Good work Karen, you continue to amaze me 🌺


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Sorry, I just saw this today… not sure why! Sables rarely get darker, they almost always get lighter, though some get VERY light, while others don’t. “Red” Havanese are caused by the “ee” gene, and this can be anything from cream to dark, “Irish Setter” red. It SEEMS to be true that puppies that are going to bype redder later are often lighter when they are born, like Ducky, while very often, darker ones fade. But like a lot of Havanese colors, they can fool you!!! Part of the problem is that we don’t yet have a good handle on what controls the “intensity” of coat color. We have learned more and more “pieces” of the color DNA puzzle, but there is a
> still a lot more to learn!


Indeed, I feel like I’m back in adv bio and raising fruit flys. We’ll see what Jodie looks like in a few more months. I send pics to her breeder every six months. After almost 20 years she still hasn’t seen a dog change that quickly and so manny times. She’s had many that have lightened but not the back and forth of mostly black, then silver, then black again etc. She’s currently black on top half and silver on the bottom. I’m not quite sure if her roots will continue to get black. Right now the black underneath the silver is very pretty, especially at night! Of course she’s my little princess so I will love her regardless of hair color, she’s always beautiful 🥰 I thought you posted about someone you knew that had a Havanese who changed colors until she was four (maybe 6?). Maybe I’m just old and hallucinating😋


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Ducky looks remarkably good and still worth kidnapping🥰 I remember those days well! I’m amazed I made it this far (3 years) without ever cutting her hair down. Is that a CC face comb? I can’t live without that and my buttercomb! Now I know why breeders/handlers have one in their hands right before they’re placed on the ground for the judges. I’d like to see what they look like 10 minutes after every thing ends. Jodie usuallly looks like she sucked an electrical outlet😆
> Good work Karen, you continue to amaze me 🌺


LOL! Yes, CC Buttercomb and face comb! Wouldn’t be without them!


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Indeed, I feel like I’m back in adv bio and raising fruit flys. We’ll see what Jodie looks like in a few more months. I send pics to her breeder every six months. After almost 20 years she still hasn’t seen a dog change that quickly and so manny times. She’s had many that have lightened but not the back and forth of mostly black, then silver, then black again etc. She’s currently black on top half and silver on the bottom. I’m not quite sure if her roots will continue to get black. Right now the black underneath the silver is very pretty, especially at night! Of course she’s my little princess so I will love her regardless of hair color, she’s always beautiful 🥰 I thought you posted about someone you knew that had a Havanese who changed colors until she was four (maybe 6?). Maybe I’m just old and hallucinating😋


I know several silvers and a couple of reds and to a lesser extent some sables who have done this through their whole lives! No usually as dramatically as black to LIGHT silver, like Jodie, bur still pretty amazing color changes!


----------



## Heather's

krandall said:


> One day short of eleven months… I’ll probably give him his bath tomorrow and take nicer pictures. But I wanted to show you what I pulled out of him today. We are truly into blowing coat now, but he has a lovely coat. This is after two days without grooming and about 10 days since his last bath. Only one real mat which I got out with some Ice on Ice and a slicker, everything else was just gently combing out loose undercoat. His coat is very thick, but also very silky, and as long as I keep up with it, especially behind his ears, he does not mat badly.
> 
> View attachment 177237
> 
> 
> Here is what came out of him today! We traded for cookies! LOL!
> View attachment 177239


Ducky is the cutest ever! Love his coloring! Looking at all that hair reminds me of my very expensive lesson learned yesterday. We had a major plumbing issue! Warning...never put any hair down the toilet! Roto-Rooter pulled out a chunks of brown hair in the main drain. 😬


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> Ducky is the cutest ever! Love his coloring! Looking at all that hair reminds me of my very expensive lesson learned yesterday. We had a major plumbing issue! Warning...never put any hair down the toilet! Roto-Rooter pulled out a chunks of brown hair in the main drain. 😬


LOL! No… all our Havanese hair goes in the trash or out for bird nesting material!!!


----------



## krandall

OK, here is his “official” 11 month old photo. I forgot to take the photo when he was COMPLETELY clean… so his beard is covered with the remnants of supper! Oh well! LOL! I’m planning for him to be back in the ring in early April. And Panda will FINALLY be back in the obedience ring then too!!!


----------



## LWalks

What a handsome boy! Happy 11 months!! ❤


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather's said:


> Ducky is the cutest ever! Love his coloring! Looking at all that hair reminds me of my very expensive lesson learned yesterday. We had a major plumbing issue! Warning...never put any hair down the toilet! Roto-Rooter pulled out a chunks of brown hair in the main drain. 😬





krandall said:


> LOL! No… all our Havanese hair goes in the trash or out for bird nesting material!!!


No! This is what you should do with all the hair. Remember Evelyn's scarf made from Whimsy's hair? 









Hair of the Dog..


I saved Whimsy's hair from her brush and comb for about a year. I came up with about 5 ounces and mailed it to a woman in Canada that spun it into yarn and made me a scarf. It was the first time she worked with Havanese hair and said it was 'delightful to spin" and very soft. It is 6 inches by...




www.havaneseforum.com













Me and Whimsy and her hair scarf pics


The lady also sent me a little heart that you can see in one of the pictures. I'm so happy ..I cried when I opened the box and saw my sweet Whimsy's hair turned into a lovely scarf and a little heart as a bonus :)




www.havaneseforum.com


----------



## krandall

I know... And I DO have TONS of Kodi' saved that I've never done anything with! I really should!!!


----------



## krandall

It was a nice enough day to take the training outside today, so I decided to do an exercise called “choose to heel”. If you have reinforced heel position well enough, your dog should want to DRIVE back to heel position, even when you send him away. I think Ducky did great for an 11 month old puppy! No leash, nothing to make him stay with me… even when I threw the cookie in challenging directions, he found his way back to my left side and heel position. Good baby!


----------



## Sheri

Wow, that is very thrilling to watch, Karen. What good training and smart, willing little boy!


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Wow, that is very thrilling to watch, Karen. What good training and smart, willing little boy!


Thanks! He’s really fun to work with!


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> It was a nice enough day to take the training outside today, so I decided to do an exercise called “choose to heel”. If you have reinforced heel position well enough, your dog should want to DRIVE back to heel position, even when you send him away. I think Ducky did great for an 11 month old puppy! No leash, nothing to make him stay with me… even when I threw the cookie in challenging directions, he found his way back to my left side and heel position. Good baby!


I’d say he did great for any age! So wonderful to watch his focus, enthusiasm (and he’s so darn handsome!)


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> It was a nice enough day to take the training outside today, so I decided to do an exercise called “choose to heel”. If you have reinforced heel position well enough, your dog should want to DRIVE back to heel position, even when you send him away. I think Ducky did great for an 11 month old puppy! No leash, nothing to make him stay with me… even when I threw the cookie in challenging directions, he found his way back to my left side and heel position. Good baby!


VERY instructional ! I know a 'mature' Havanese who would LOVE this 'game'. THANK YOU.

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Love watching Ducky. His little legs moving so fast to catch up with you, adorable. 🙂


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

You've done such a good job training. Plus, it's obvious that he is so smart! I'm curious - do you always hold and offer the reward with the same hand? Would that help in teaching what side of your body is the heel side?


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> You've done such a good job training. Plus, it's obvious that he is so smart! I'm curious - do you always hold and offer the reward with the same hand? Would that help in teaching what side of your body is the heel side?


Actually, I'm holding the food in my right hand and only transferring a piece into my left had to feed to him. You DEFINITELY don't want a dog who will only stay in position if there is food there! You can tell dogs who are taught by luring, because as soon as the owner doesn't have food in their hand. the dog will leave them. The opposite of what Ducky is doing here. Even when I show food and SEND him away to get it, then give himNO further cue... just keep walking... He WANTS to come back and "join up" with me. He is so conditioned to be on my left side, in heel position... he really doesn't even THINK of being anywhere else. 

He eve moves to that side of me on his way to his crate to go to bed at night, and I have NEVER asked him to. He just does.

Here is how he learned heel position. Only a VERY few steps at a time, but he never learned that being anywhere else was an option:






Only maybe ten cookies-worth at a time (because my back can't take more! LOL! but over and over again, a few times a week

Then in this one, several months later, we were fading the chin heeling, with more and more steps of me standing up. But NEVER going so far that he had ANY inclination to lose attention or wander out of position:






Now what I am doing is strengthening his commitment to that. Making it CLEARER in his mind that the BEST place to be is right at my left heel. That is THE most heavily reinforced place in his life!


----------



## LWalks

DogFather said:


> Let's get back to talking about "Raising Ducky" please.


Isn’t training part of this? I find it fascinating to see his progression… so often as a puppy owner you see the result but have no idea how to get even close, so nice to see how he’s progressed since he was a little guy! 😊


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

This is an incredibly valuable and multi faceted thread. Thanking you for sharing everything raising Ducky encompasses, Karen. Ducky is such a wonderful representation of the Havanese breed, and I really appreciate all you have done to share him with us. I know this will be a really great resource for new puppy owners during their first year, especially those getting a puppy for the first time! I have learned a lot by following along, and it always brightens my day when I see you’ve posted new pictures!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Karen - thank you for posting the videos! I love how you got him to go back into the heel position and even sit at your side in the first video. I wish I could hire you! My only in depth experience with puppy training was with my corgi and it was the choke collar, jerk type of training. I never hurt her physically and she became very well trained. However, I won't ever use that method again but it is still confusing to me how to let a dog know when he/she is not doing the correct behavior. I just discovered a few days ago that the trainer I used where we used to live is now practically a neighbor of ours here in Concrete. I'm tempted to ask her if she still trains with the jerk method. She is a K9 trainer but I would never use that method with Willow. I know I've used luring with Willow go get her to walk with me. I used to think I was "rewarding" her, but I now realize it has turned into luring. You do such a good job with Ducky and it's obvious how smart he is.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh I just saw you have these same videos posted under another thread about heeling. I should have responded to that one. Oops!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Karen - thank you for posting the videos! I love how you got him to go back into the heel position and even sit at your side in the first video. I wish I could hire you! My only in depth experience with puppy training was with my corgi and it was the choke collar, jerk type of training. I never hurt her physically and she became very well trained. However, I won't ever use that method again but it is still confusing to me how to let a dog know when he/she is not doing the correct behavior. I just discovered a few days ago that the trainer I used where we used to live is now practically a neighbor of ours here in Concrete. I'm tempted to ask her if she still trains with the jerk method. She is a K9 trainer but I would never use that method with Willow. I know I've used luring with Willow go get her to walk with me. I used to think I was "rewarding" her, but I now realize it has turned into luring. You do such a good job with Ducky and it's obvious how smart he is.


I’ll have to do a short video for you of set-ups with Ducky now… yes, I used food in my hand when he was a TINY puppy to show him where I wanted him to go. But the trick with luring is that you need to fade it REALLY fast, and then ONLY use food as a reward, and NOT as a lure. Now my cue for a set up is my open hand straight down my my side, and he (and all my dogs) know to spin into set-up position underneath it. And except for Kodi, they have have all learned this without ever even wearing a collar, let alone a choke chain.

Kodi learned more “traditional-positive” for a LONG time, in that he was in normal obedience “classes”, on leash, drill praise, click treat and repeat, keep them on leash, use the leash to keep them from getting away, do it over and over until they SORT of figure it out and PRAY that they don’t get distracted by something else or bored with what you are doing. … Where you are told not to punish them, but you haven’t got a CLUE how to keep their attention. SOOOO frustrating. We did AMAZINGLY well in competition in spite of that, because he’s an amazing dog, and wanted so hard to be good. But there were REALLY big holes in his education that we needed to patch up later when I learned more while training Pixel and Panda. By that time, he was doing very advanced work, so we let him skate by with a lot of little things, like “dancing feet” in stays, and not QUITE straight finishes, that I am much more precise about with Ducky, and I never let develop in Panda. These are things that cost you points, but do not keep you from receiving qualifying scores toward titles. Even with a point off here or there, his scores were still very good, but he would never have been an OTCH dog. ( I’m not sure I have what it takes to be an OTCH trainer!)


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh I just saw you have these same videos posted under another thread about heeling. I should have responded to that one. Oops!


No, I didn’t post that there, a moderator did. It’s FINE to discuss it here. i prefer it. It is about the beginning training of my puppy, Ducky.


----------



## Lalla

He is so gorgeous, Karen! Great thread, following it avidly as I’m soon to get our new puppy…


----------



## UrsaMinor

so wait, is today _handsomest_ Ducky's birthday? 🎉


----------



## krandall

UrsaMinor said:


> so wait, is today _handsomest_ Ducky's birthday? 🎉


It is!!! And he hits the 12-18 month class in the show ring next Sunday! We have our fingers crossed, because there is no dog major (only 2 boys) but if he can beat the girls too, and get the "cross-over" points, it COULD be his first major!!! 

I was HOPING that his last brother would send a photo, so I could post the entire litter's birthday photos together, but since you asked, here is Ducky's birthday photo!!! My cutie pie, High Jump Shutter Bug at one year old!!! 💗


----------



## Tere

Happy Birthday to you, Ducky. You are one handsome devil.
Honestly, Ducky gets cuter with every picture.


----------



## krandall

Tere said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Ducky. You are one handsome devil.
> Honestly, Ducky gets cuter with every picture.


Thank You! More importantly, he is as sweet as he is cute!


----------



## LWalks

Happy happy birthday to Ducky and his litter mates! And happy gave-birth day to sweet Panda! As my mother-in-law always says on my husband’s birthday, I’m sure she feels a whole lot (physically) better than she did a year ago!


----------



## BoosDad

Happy Birthday, Ducky!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Happy happy birthday to Ducky and his litter mates! And happy gave-birth day to sweet Panda! As my mother-in-law always says on my husband’s birthday, I’m sure she feels a whole lot (physically) better than she did a year ago!


She LOVED her babies, but that was NOT one of her happiest days, poor girlie! She didn’t sign up for the zipper part!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Happy Birthday to Ducky and all the litter furkids! Time sure flies, I can't believe it's been a year.🤔


----------



## Molly120213

Happy Birthday Ducky! Getting cuter and cuter every day!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> It is!!! And he hits the 12-18 month class in the show ring next Sunday! We have our fingers crossed, because there is no dog major (only 2 boys) but if he can beat the girls too, and get the "cross-over" points, it COULD be his first major!!!
> 
> I was HOPING that his last brother would send a photo, so I could post the entire litter's birthday photos together, but since you asked, here is Ducky's birthday photo!!! My cutie pie, High Jump Shutter Bug at one year old!!! 💗
> View attachment 177542


Oh darn, I'm a day late-HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ducky❣You are such a handsome little man and definitely a Cutie Pie💖 I'm almost done with with my photo selection. Your Mom is very bright and we learn so much from her, you are a lucky guy.


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> Oh darn, I'm a day late-HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ducky❣You are such a handsome little man and definitely a Cutie Pie💖 I'm almost done with with my photo selection. Your Mom is very bright and we learn so much from her, you are a lucky guy.


You're sweet! <3


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh Ducky! You are just one beautiful dog and was always my favorite of the litter. Happy Birthday!


----------



## UrsaMinor

Such a great-looking dude! 
Keep us updated about the show. I'm pulling for you two


----------



## krandall

Poor show puppy! His mom told him it was his choice… This indignity, or he had to eat KIBBLE for supper!!! 
That’s what happens when you have a 9:00 ring time, 2 hours away, so you have to have your bath the day before!

(He decided this was better than kibble!)


----------



## BoosDad

krandall said:


> Poor show puppy! His mom told him it was his choice… This indignity, or he had to eat KIBBLE for supper!!!
> That’s what happens when you have a 9:00 ring time, 2 hours away, so you have to have your bath the day before!
> 
> (He decided this was better than kibble!)
> 
> View attachment 177581
> 
> 
> View attachment 177582


He is so cute, and such a personality!


----------



## Tere

I know one Hav that would never have allowed that. He would rather have kibble.
Ducky has the sweetest little face despite the attitude. I love the stripe between his eyes, the way it travels up to his mantail.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> It is!!! And he hits the 12-18 month class in the show ring next Sunday! We have our fingers crossed, because there is no dog major (only 2 boys) but if he can beat the girls too, and get the "cross-over" points, it COULD be his first major!!!
> 
> I was HOPING that his last brother would send a photo, so I could post the entire litter's birthday photos together, but since you asked, here is Ducky's birthday photo!!! My cutie pie, High Jump Shutter Bug at one year old!!! 💗
> View attachment 177542


I don’t know why, but it makes me a teeny bit emotional, like Sundance’s first birthday! It’s been a really special experience to be a part of Ducky’s first year and Panda’s puppies through these threads. Ducky is such a beautiful, sweet puppy, and such a wonderful representation of the Havanese breed. I hope I can meet him one day, along with Kodi, Panda, and Pixel


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Loved the photos. Is that how you keep his beard and mustache clean?? I've been wondering if there was something I could do to keep Willow's face cleaner when she eats her Honest Kitchen meal.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Sitting on pins and needles to hear about Ducky's showing.


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Poor show puppy! His mom told him it was his choice… This indignity, or he had to eat KIBBLE for supper!!!
> That’s what happens when you have a 9:00 ring time, 2 hours away, so you have to have your bath the day before!
> 
> (He decided this was better than kibble!)
> 
> View attachment 177581
> 
> 
> View attachment 177582


So cute! Best of luck today!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Good Luck today to you and Ducky!!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Loved the photos. Is that how you keep his beard and mustache clean?? I've been wondering if there was something I could do to keep Willow's face cleaner when she eats her Honest Kitchen meal.


Actually no, on a daily basis, I don’t do anything special at all! But up until this show, I’ve had time to bathe him the morning of the show. This show was far enough awawy, with an early enough ring time, that that wan’t possible. So I didn’t want it mucky with food RIGHT after I washed it! LOL!


----------



## krandall

And…

Best of Winners, for a three point Major! We are up to 11 points now! (Out of 15 needed)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

He looks so grown up! I love seeing how connected he is to you.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> He looks so grown up! I love seeing how connected he is to you.


What I can hardly believe, myself, is that at only a year old, he understands the difference between “gaiting” like this, being out in front of me on a mostly loose lead, as opposed to ”heeling” right at my side, with attention, and looking up at me. I don’t know how I got so lucky! I know that I’ve put in a lot of training. But still, he really IS pretty special!


----------



## LWalks

Wow, congratulations to you and Ducky (and proud mama Panda!) He does truly look like a natural, though I know it’s the product of a huge amount of work as well!


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Wow, congratulations to you and Ducky (and proud mama Panda!) He does truly look like a natural, though I know it’s the product of a huge amount of work as well!


I won’t say that there hasn’t been work involved, but he does make it pretty easy for a total novice to look good! ❤


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That's interesting about the gaiting and heeling. I really didn't not about that. I also noticed the symmetrical coloring on his two butt cheeks! I know that Ducky does as well as he does due to your dedication. Three cheers for Karen and Ducky! 👍


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I also noticed the symmetrical coloring on his two butt cheeks!


LOL! Something his mom does NOT have! She has one black one and one white!


----------



## krandall

Ducky continued his winning ways today (and charming the judge on the way  ) at the Rhode Island Kennel Club, going Best of Winners and Best of Opposite Sex!


----------



## Tere

Beautiful little Ducky! Do we address you as Champion Ducky now?
Congratulations to you and Ducky on another winning performance. He is going to have more ribbons than Kodi soon.


----------



## krandall

Tere said:


> Beautiful little Ducky! Do we address you as Champion Ducky now?
> Congratulations to you and Ducky on another winning performance. He is going to have more ribbons than Kodi soon.


Nope! Not a champion yet! And he’s got a LONG way to go to catch up with Kodi, but he IS off to a brilliant start! ❤


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Ducky continued his winning ways today (and charming the judge on the way  ) at the Rhode Island Kennel Club, going Best of Winners and Best of Opposite Sex!
> View attachment 177630


His little dance toward the judge at the end is everything! Personality and looks- congrats to you both! ❤


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> His little dance toward the judge at the end is everything! Personality and looks- congrats to you both! ❤


You can hear everyone laughing at him! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Congratulations to you and Ducky! Love his darling personality.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

I swear if you look closely when the judge is first looking Ducky in the face, Ducky appears to be thinking . . . "Should I lick this guy's nose? I think I should, but what would Mama want me to do? Better not."


----------



## krandall

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> I swear if you look closely when the judge is first looking Ducky in the face, Ducky appears to be thinking . . . "Should I lick this guy's nose? I think I should, but what would Mama want me to do? Better not."


LOL! He doesn’t USUALLY jump on the judge, but this guy invited it, so…


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Congratulations! I don't know anything much about showing, but I'm so impressed. Is he competing just with other Havanese or all breeds? That was so cute when he danced on his hind legs up to the judge! Could something like that detract from scoring in other cases? I bet you are a proud mama!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Congratulations! I don't know anything much about showing, but I'm so impressed. Is he competing just with other Havanese or all breeds? That was so cute when he danced on his hind legs up to the judge! Could something like that detract from scoring in other cases? I bet you are a proud mama!


They compete only against Havanese unless they win "Best of Breed". The "Best of Breed" advances to compete in the"Toy Group", and then, if they win the Toy group. they would advance to compete in "Best in Show". But Ducky is a L O N G way from that! Dogs who compete at that level are generally "Specials"... Dogs who have already completed their championship. He's not there yet.

And no, Ducky would never jump on the judge without an invitation, (and if he were likely to, I wouldn't allow him to!) In this case, the judge invited him to, and I thought it would be rude not to let him. So the judge certainly wouldn't count it against him, when he asked for it!  Havanese are specifically known for their happy, friendly personality, and the judges do like to see that. A Havanese should not be stand-offish. 

If Ducky did it without being ASKED, the judge might not like it, but I don't think he would. He has had one other judge invite him in, and he reacted like this, but with all the other judges, he has just stood at a polite distance and wagged his tail.


----------



## krandall

A couple of show photos that just came in of Ducky!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

krandall said:


> A couple of show photos that just came in of Ducky!
> View attachment 177670
> 
> View attachment 177669


Oh doesn’t he look pleased as punch with himself in this second picture☺☺☺☺ And rightfully so too!


----------



## krandall

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh doesn’t he look pleased as punch with himself in this second picture☺☺☺☺ And rightfully so too!


I love the flying mustache!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

He's just gorgeous!


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> He's just gorgeous!


Thank you! 💗


----------



## krandall

I think Ducky got bored waiting during Panda's class today... either that or he was TOTALLY exhausted after his own class!








(in case you aren't sure what you are looking at, that little black spot UNDER the crate pad is his nose...)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That's cute with Ducky under the pad. Willow does that too in her crate. She has a big fluffy pillow on top of the pad and she'll burrow under the pillow. I wonder if they think they are hiding.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> That's cute with Ducky under the pad. Willow does that too in her crate. She has a big fluffy pillow on top of the pad and she'll burrow under the pillow. I wonder if they think they are hiding.


I remember you posting a photo of that! I don't think he's hiding... I think he just thinks it's comfy and warm! If it's very warm out, he doesn't do it.


----------



## krandall

Here is my fancy show dog. He has been enjoying the sprinkler. What can I say? So much for the “poor show dog who lives his life in a crate or a pen to save his coat” 










Then… When he came in and decided he was chilly… here is where he has been spending the evening!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ducky is handsome wet or dry!


----------



## Lalla

Just caught up on the last twenty pages or so of Ducky’s Story; so full of interesting and helpful and heartwarming information and pictures, Karen. What stars you both are. Lovely seeing the progression in both Ducky’s performance skills and his looks.


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> Just caught up on the last twenty pages or so of Ducky’s Story; so full of interesting and helpful and heartwarming information and pictures, Karen. What stars you both are. Lovely seeing the progression in both Ducky’s performance skills and his looks.


Thank you, Lalla! ❤. He has been a true joy! Made all the sweeter because I bred him myself, and raised him from birth! While I would not wish it on anyone, the bond with a puppy that you have bottle fed is just indescribable!


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> Today’s BIG DEAL thing for Ducky was that he let me Dremel his nails!!! I only did his front feet, and only a little on each toe, so I didn’t push my luck, but GOOD BOY!!! ❤
> View attachment 175248
> 
> 
> And another adorable photo from yesterday’s “farm dog adventure”
> 
> View attachment 175249


What Dremel do you use for Ducky’s nails?


----------



## krandall

skubler said:


> What Dremel do you use for Ducky’s nails?


This is the one I used for my dogs for years, and is probably most appropriate for people with one or two dogs:









Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8V Cordless Pet Dog Nail Grooming & Grinding Tool, Easy to Use, Rechargeable, Safely Trim Pet & Dog Nails , Grey , Medium : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8V Cordless Pet Dog Nail Grooming & Grinding Tool, Easy to Use, Rechargeable, Safely Trim Pet & Dog Nails , Grey , Medium : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com





Recently, I bought this corded model, because I got tired of the batteries running out of juice on the smaller one:









Dremel 3000-1/24 Variable Speed Rotary Tool Kit - 1 Attachment & 24 Accessories, Ideal for Variety of Crafting and DIY Projects – Cutting, Sanding, Grinding, Polishing, Drilling, Engraving - Power Rotary Tools - Amazon.com


Dremel 3000-1/24 Variable Speed Rotary Tool Kit - 1 Attachment & 24 Accessories, Ideal for Variety of Crafting and DIY Projects – Cutting, Sanding, Grinding, Polishing, Drilling, Engraving - Power Rotary Tools - Amazon.com



smile.amazon.com





But it's a lot heavier in the hand, and probably over-kill unless you are doing a LOT of dogs.


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> This is the one I used for my dogs for years, and is probably most appropriate for people with one or two dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8V Cordless Pet Dog Nail Grooming & Grinding Tool, Easy to Use, Rechargeable, Safely Trim Pet & Dog Nails , Grey , Medium : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8V Cordless Pet Dog Nail Grooming & Grinding Tool, Easy to Use, Rechargeable, Safely Trim Pet & Dog Nails , Grey , Medium : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, I bought this corded model, because I got tired of the batteries running out of juice on the smaller one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel 3000-1/24 Variable Speed Rotary Tool Kit - 1 Attachment & 24 Accessories, Ideal for Variety of Crafting and DIY Projects – Cutting, Sanding, Grinding, Polishing, Drilling, Engraving - Power Rotary Tools - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Dremel 3000-1/24 Variable Speed Rotary Tool Kit - 1 Attachment & 24 Accessories, Ideal for Variety of Crafting and DIY Projects – Cutting, Sanding, Grinding, Polishing, Drilling, Engraving - Power Rotary Tools - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a lot heavier in the hand, and probably over-kill unless you are doing a LOT of dogs.


I was asking because I have 3 dremels, the problem in using them on Maggie is the she wiggles so much and that has caused the dremel to catch her hair and actually rip out small clumps of hair.
Of course her back story is that her breeder never handled the puppies at all and she did not like being touched or held at all when I got her 😢😢😭. We had only had her a week when Covid lockdowns went into place. She is now the typical Velcro Havanese.
She is afraid of people. She only warms up to them after she has been around them a few times. She loves to visit our grown children and the grandkids and even loves all her canine “cousins”. She travels in the car like a champ. She loves being groomed, hates baths of course. When she has gone to a groomer, she behaves perfectly. She’s very smart, learns quickly, knows all of her commands.
It‘s her feet that is the grooming issue for me. She has what I consider to be panic attacks where she looses control and poops and pees all over the table, even at the Vets for a nail trim. I have purchased so many scissor nail trimmers that I’ve lost count.
Anyway, I’ve gotten way off topic here 😄🤣😂.


----------



## skubler

skubler said:


> What Dremel do you use for Ducky’s nails?


He is just so darn adorable!! ❤❤❤


----------



## krandall

skubler said:


> I was asking because I have 3 dremels, the problem in using them on Maggie is the she wiggles so much and that has caused the dremel to catch her hair and actually rip out small clumps of hair.
> Of course her back story is that her breeder never handled the puppies at all and she did not like being touched or held at all when I got her 😢😢😭. We had only had her a week when Covid lockdowns went into place. She is now the typical Velcro Havanese.
> She is afraid of people. She only warms up to them after she has been around them a few times. She loves to visit our grown children and the grandkids and even loves all her canine “cousins”. She travels in the car like a champ. She loves being groomed, hates baths of course. When she has gone to a groomer, she behaves perfectly. She’s very smart, learns quickly, knows all of her commands.
> It‘s her feet that is the grooming issue for me. She has what I consider to be panic attacks where she looses control and poops and pees all over the table, even at the Vets for a nail trim. I have purchased so many scissor nail trimmers that I’ve lost count.
> Anyway, I’ve gotten way off topic here 😄🤣😂.


You can't teach cooperative care in the midst of "getting the job done". If she is THAT afraid, the ONLY way to get her over that is to do DAILY, I would start by simply touching the Dremel to her, TURNED OFF, while feeding her cookies. Tiny, TINY bits, but daily. building up a bit at a time. If you want to fix this problem, you can, but it will take a lot of time and patience. It might be helpful to find a local positive based trainer to help you get started with it.


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> You can't teach cooperative care in the midst of "getting the job done". If she is THAT afraid, the ONLY way to get her over that is to do DAILY, I would start by simply touching the Dremel to her, TURNED OFF, while feeding her cookies. Tiny, TINY bits, but daily. building up a bit at a time. If you want to fix this problem, you can, but it will take a lot of time and patience. It might be helpful to find a local positive based trainer to help you get started with it.


I only tried the dremel once when the hair pull happened and only tried it after introducing it to her completely turned off. Let her sniff it for three days, and fed cookies. Rubbed it all over her paying special attention to touching her feet with it, again while it was turned off and rewarding her. Only after she showed no fear of it being on, without even a collet in it, did I attempt a quick touch to a nail. She was good with that, so later we tried with the sanding band, again just a quick touch to her nail. That is when she jumped and wound about 5 strands of hair in it. I felt so bad I was in tears that I had scared and hurt my baby. My husband says I was more traumatized than she was, but I can’t bring myself to possibly scare her again.

She got a bath today and got all pretty. She loves laying there under the dryer while I brush her out. While I was doing her pads i quickly trimmed one nail and she didn’t even notice. Baby steps? LOL Slow and steady just may win this one!


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> Here is my fancy show dog. He has been enjoying the sprinkler. What can I say? So much for the “poor show dog who lives his life in a crate or a pen to save his coat”
> 
> View attachment 177969
> 
> 
> Then… When he came in and decided he was chilly… here is where he has been spending the evening!
> View attachment 177970


Awww, poor, poor, Ducky….he’s just SO mistreated 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣. He is adorable after his sprinkler session and could melt the coldest of hearts with his cuddly pose and snuggle me expression!


----------



## krandall

skubler said:


> I only tried the dremel once when the hair pull happened and only tried it after introducing it to her completely turned off. Let her sniff it for three days, and fed cookies. Rubbed it all over her paying special attention to touching her feet with it, again while it was turned off and rewarding her. Only after she showed no fear of it being on, without even a collet in it, did I attempt a quick touch to a nail. She was good with that, so later we tried with the sanding band, again just a quick touch to her nail. That is when she jumped and wound about 5 strands of hair in it. I felt so bad I was in tears that I had scared and hurt my baby. My husband says I was more traumatized than she was, but I can’t bring myself to possibly scare her again.
> 
> She got a bath today and got all pretty. She loves laying there under the dryer while I brush her out. While I was doing her pads i quickly trimmed one nail and she didn’t even notice. Baby steps? LOL Slow and steady just may win this one!


I’m a bit confused… I thought you said she was so scared that she released her bowels when anyone did her nails?

And this is a different problem than YOU learning to use the Dremel properly so that you don’t get hair caught. I do have a video, showing how to hold the dog properly to avoid getting hair in the dremel, but it will only work for a dog who is already used to the dremel and not afraid. But I should reassure you that the dremel will STOP if hair gets caught in it, allowing you to turn it off, and get the hair untangled. Even that isn’t the end of the world, but obviously you don’t want to do it to a frightened dog.


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> I’m a bit confused… I thought you said she was so scared that she released her bowels when anyone did her nails?
> 
> And this is a different problem than YOU learning to use the Dremel properly so that you don’t get hair caught. I do have a video, showing how to hold the dog properly to avoid getting hair in the dremel, but it will only work for a dog who is already used to the dremel and not afraid. But I should reassure you that the dremel will STOP if hair gets caught in it, allowing you to turn it off, and get the hair untangled. Even that isn’t the end of the world, but obviously you don’t want to do it to a frightened dog.


Yes, that is what the Vet said was happening when he would clip her nails. 

Let me back up a bit. We lived in South Carolina all of her life, but would come home here to New York State for the summer every year. She had a southern vet and a northern vet. Because she was so difficult about having her feet touched, and I wasn’t able to successfully clip her nails, I took her to the vet to have it done. This was in the south. The techs brought her back out to me in the car (Covid) and said that she had lost control of her bladder and bowels. They also told me that the Vet said to sedate/tranquilize her 2 hours prior to the next nail trim and offered me 2 bottles of pills.

I wasn’t about to jump right in and sedate her, to me personally, there must be another way. The next month we were up here in NY. Her vet here uses the towel around her and over her head and just clips them very fast so she isn’t restrained too long. She never nips or bites, just screams like she’s being tortured and thrashes.

And yes, the dremel did stop when it grabbed the hair. I was using a cordless one. I have always clipped and dremeled all my dogs all my life. Maggie, I think, just needs for me to go slower and make it a more positive experience. Like I said, yesterday was a small success and she got lots of cookies when her spa session was done.


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> I’m a bit confused… I thought you said she was so scared that she released her bowels when anyone did her nails?
> 
> And this is a different problem than YOU learning to use the Dremel properly so that you don’t get hair caught. I do have a video, showing how to hold the dog properly to avoid getting hair in the dremel, but it will only work for a dog who is already used to the dremel and not afraid. But I should reassure you that the dremel will STOP if hair gets caught in it, allowing you to turn it off, and get the hair untangled. Even that isn’t the end of the world, but obviously you don’t want to do it to a frightened dog.


I have neglected to thank you for your patience and priceless advice. You have been so helpful and I can’t thank you enough. I would love to see the video on doing feet. Your experience and knowledge is such a valuable asset.


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> THIS brought a bit of a tear to my eye… Kodi playing with Ducky and Panda for the very first time since the litter was born. In the beginning, of course, the “dragon mama” wouldn’t let him NEAR the puppies. Then, as she got more relaxed about the puppies, we know know, he was fewling worse and worse from his tick infection. He is FINALLY finished with a month’s worth of Doxy, and feeling good enough to want to PLAY!!! THAT makes me VERY happy!!! ❤


This was so heartwarming to see! Definitely a melt you into a puddle moment 🥲


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> He is really nicely balanced. SO FAR, he hasn’t gone through an “ugly duckling” stage. (And just because I SAID that, next week, he’ll be a mess! LOL!) One of the reasons I chose him to keep is that he is one of those puppies that you just plonk him down on the table, and he just lands himself in a balanced stack… no need to mess with his feet or square him up.


He is a natural born showman inside a beautiful show dog 🥰.


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> LOL!
> 
> His halo was a little askew by bed time, but still there! But he said his brain hurt, so I took out for him! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 175650
> 
> 
> Ducky also got a pedicure today… I love adorable, clean, neat feet! ❤
> 
> Didn’t get the adorable feet in there! LOL!
> View attachment 175651


Awwwww, do they smell like Fritos? ❤ Maggie’s feet smell like Fritos, I swear!! 👃 👃


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> Although his his GENES come from both of them, his COLOR comes from his grandfather, CH. Baribal's Ironman (Tony), who is another "clear red". He-be is actually a gold sable, which is genetically very different and not related, though he carries "e" (clear red) from "Tony", who is his dad. I've shared photos of Tony's puppies here in the past, and Tony is also the sire of Molly, one of the Starborn ladies, who is mom to several of the red Starborn puppies on the Forum! Panda also carries "e" from HER dad, who was also a B&W parti, but had it hidden in his background somewhere, as he has produced several red and white or cream (which is genetically the same) puppies.
> 
> View attachment 176615


OMGOODNESS be still my heart!! ❤❤❤❤


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> OK, here is his “official” 11 month old photo. I forgot to take the photo when he was COMPLETELY clean… so his beard is covered with the remnants of supper! Oh well! LOL! I’m planning for him to be back in the ring in early April. And Panda will FINALLY be back in the obedience ring then too!!!
> View attachment 177247


Oh my! I don’t think I’ve ever seen a more gorgeous dog OR a better representation of this wonderful breed!


----------



## skubler

krandall said:


> Actually, I'm holding the food in my right hand and only transferring a piece into my left had to feed to him. You DEFINITELY don't want a dog who will only stay in position if there is food there! You can tell dogs who are taught by luring, because as soon as the owner doesn't have food in their hand. the dog will leave them. The opposite of what Ducky is doing here. Even when I show food and SEND him away to get it, then give himNO further cue... just keep walking... He WANTS to come back and "join up" with me. He is so conditioned to be on my left side, in heel position... he really doesn't even THINK of being anywhere else.
> 
> He eve moves to that side of me on his way to his crate to go to bed at night, and I have NEVER asked him to. He just does.
> 
> Here is how he learned heel position. Only a VERY few steps at a time, but he never learned that being anywhere else was an option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only maybe ten cookies-worth at a time (because my back can't take more! LOL! but over and over again, a few times a week
> 
> Then in this one, several months later, we were fading the chin heeling, with more and more steps of me standing up. But NEVER going so far that he had ANY inclination to lose attention or wander out of position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I am doing is strengthening his commitment to that. Making it CLEARER in his mind that the BEST place to be is right at my left heel. That is THE most heavily reinforced place in his life!


I absolutely loved these videos and will be using this method faithfully! You are just the best teacher ever! Thank you Karen!


----------



## krandall

skubler said:


> I only tried the dremel once when the hair pull happened and only tried it after introducing it to her completely turned off. Let her sniff it for three days, and fed cookies. Rubbed it all over her paying special attention to touching her feet with it, again while it was turned off and rewarding her. Only after she showed no fear of it being on, without even a collet in it, did I attempt a quick touch to a nail. She was good with that, so later we tried with the sanding band, again just a quick touch to her nail. That is when she jumped and wound about 5 strands of hair in it. I felt so bad I was in tears that I had scared and hurt my baby. My husband says I was more traumatized than she was, but I can’t bring myself to possibly scare her again.
> 
> She got a bath today and got all pretty. She loves laying there under the dryer while I brush her out. While I was doing her pads i quickly trimmed one nail and she didn’t even notice. Baby steps? LOL Slow and steady just may win this one!


It sounds like you my need to get your OWN emotions under control!


----------



## krandall

skubler said:


> I have neglected to thank you for your patience and priceless advice. You have been so helpful and I can’t thank you enough. I would love to see the video on doing feet. Your experience and knowledge is such a valuable asset.


You are very sweet! I’ll dig it out for you!

Here you go. I gave you all the foot care ones together:

Trimming nails with dremel






Trimming dew claws






Trimming feet with Wahl trimmers


----------



## BoosDad

krandall said:


> You are very sweet! I’ll dig it out for you!
> 
> Here you go. I gave you all the foot care ones together:
> 
> Trimming nails with dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming dew claws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming feet with Wahl trimmers


Thanks for showing us the way to use a dremel.


----------



## krandall

BoosDad said:


> Thanks for showing us the way to use a dremel.


Happy to help!


----------



## krandall

I just got some photos of Ducky at the outdoor show a few weeks ago and thought I’d share. It was hard to keep him looking “groomed” for the judge, but it made for lovely, dramatic gaiting photos! 💕


----------



## Pucks104

Handsome Ducky!


----------



## DogLover99

krandall said:


> I just got some photos of Ducky at the outdoor show a few weeks ago and thought I’d share. It was hard to keep him looking “groomed” for the judge, but it made for lovely, dramatic gaiting photos! 💕
> View attachment 178386
> 
> View attachment 178385
> 
> View attachment 178384
> 
> View attachment 178383


Very nice pictures!


----------



## krandall

Some photos of Ducky at the Hockamock KC show. ...Another windy day. I have to say, I LOVE the "fluff-in-the-wind" photos!!! 💕



















And THIS has to be one of my all-time favorite photos of him! It just speaks to his sunny nature! 💕 Just laughing at the wind!!!


----------



## Pucks104

Just beautiful!


----------



## UrsaMinor

krandall said:


> You are very sweet! I’ll dig it out for you!
> 
> Here you go. I gave you all the foot care ones together:
> 
> Trimming nails with dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming dew claws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming feet with Wahl trimmers


This is so helpful, Karen. 
Thank you for choosing Kodi. 
It's easy to think that any properly trained dog will sit back and relax for a mani-pedi, and Ursa does not--at all. She doesn't cry or bark, but she will wiggle and move to try to get out of it. It's good to know that some dogs just don't like it.


----------



## DogLover99

krandall said:


> Some photos of Ducky at the Hockamock KC show. ...Another windy day. I have to say, I LOVE the "fluff-in-the-wind" photos!!! 💕
> View attachment 178429
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178428
> 
> 
> And THIS has to be one of my all-time favorite photos of him! It just speaks to his sunny nature! 💕 Just laughing at the wind!!!
> View attachment 178430


Beautiful pictures! I love them!! 💕


----------



## krandall

UrsaMinor said:


> This is so helpful, Karen.
> Thank you for choosing Kodi.
> It's easy to think that any properly trained dog will sit back and relax for a mani-pedi, and Ursa does not--at all. She doesn't cry or bark, but she will wiggle and move to try to get out of it. It's good to know that some dogs just don't like it.


Kodi lets me do it, but he definitely lets me know it's not his favorite activity! LOL!


----------



## krandall

And... It's official!!! Dated the day before my birthday... a VERY nice birthday present!!!


----------



## DogLover99

That’s awesome! 😄


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> Some photos of Ducky at the Hockamock KC show. ...Another windy day. I have to say, I LOVE the "fluff-in-the-wind" photos!!! 💕
> View attachment 178429
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178428
> 
> 
> And THIS has to be one of my all-time favorite photos of him! It just speaks to his sunny nature! 💕 Just laughing at the wind!!!
> View attachment 178430


That last photo DEFINITELY needs to be on his dating profile 😂😂😂


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> That last photo DEFINITELY needs to be on his dating profile 😂😂😂


I AM blowing it up for the front of his records binder!


----------



## krandall

I may be growing up, but I STILL love cuddling with my Mom!


----------



## krandall

We hit another milestone in growing up today... Ducky's ex-pen got put away. <sniff> Feels like no more puppy, though I know that in spite of his long coat, he IS still a puppy in many ways! How far we have come!!!










Now, you MIGHT think that "perfectly well behaved" means not potting inappropriately, but that really hasn't been the problem... Jumping up on my desk and destroying with things has been the bigger problem in the past! LOL! Fortunately, he seems to have outgrown THAT delightful habit!









My office does have a gate, and he is being gated in here with Panda when we are out of the house, but we have been doing that for a couple of weeks now with the pen open, and he has been perfectly well behaved, so it was time for the pen to go!


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> We hit another milestone in growing up today... Ducky's ex-pen got put away. <sniff> Feels like no more puppy, though I know that in spite of his long coat, he IS still a puppy in many ways! How far we have come!!!
> 
> View attachment 178554
> 
> 
> Now, you MIGHT think that "perfectly well behaved" means not potting inappropriately, but that really hasn't been the problem... Jumping up on my desk and destroying with things has been the bigger problem in the past! LOL! Fortunately, he seems to have outgrown THAT delightful habit!
> View attachment 178555
> 
> 
> My office does have a gate, and he is being gated in here with Panda when we are out of the house, but we have been doing that for a couple of weeks now with the pen open, and he has been perfectly well behaved, so it was time for the pen to go!
> View attachment 178556


Where did you get that water bottle stand?


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> Where did you get that water bottle stand?


I think it was off Etsy, but it was YEARS ago. I haven't seen them in a long time.


----------



## LWalks

krandall said:


> We hit another milestone in growing up today... Ducky's ex-pen got put away. <sniff> Feels like no more puppy, though I know that in spite of his long coat, he IS still a puppy in many ways! How far we have come!!!
> 
> View attachment 178554
> 
> 
> Now, you MIGHT think that "perfectly well behaved" means not potting inappropriately, but that really hasn't been the problem... Jumping up on my desk and destroying with things has been the bigger problem in the past! LOL! Fortunately, he seems to have outgrown THAT delightful habit!
> View attachment 178555
> 
> 
> My office does have a gate, and he is being gated in here with Panda when we are out of the house, but we have been doing that for a couple of weeks now with the pen open, and he has been perfectly well behaved, so it was time for the pen to go!
> View attachment 178556


Ducky behaving imperfectly?!? I can’t believe such terrible accusations! I’m sure some OTHER puppy snuck in and shredded all that wonderful paper 😂


----------



## krandall

LWalks said:


> Ducky behaving imperfectly?!? I can’t believe such terrible accusations! I’m sure some OTHER puppy snuck in and shredded all that wonderful paper 😂


I might believe you except that he was caught red (white?) handed! LOL!


----------



## krandall

I am flipping this back into the “Raising Ducky” thread, because it is very much a part of raising my baby show dog. As much a thrill as our wins last week were, (when I had no one there to video us) this week, at much bigger shows, with video of his two days of competition so far has been very instructive For me. He is definitely learning the ropes of the “Special” ring, and becoming much stronger and more confident. These are all grabs from video, so please forgive the poor quality of the photos!

Here he was on Thursday. Certainly not “bad”, but just sort of trotting along at my side. This was plenty to get him the points he needed for his championship… NOT enough for a special. You can also tell from the length of my stride, I am not walking particularly fast.

























This was today in comparison. A VERY different picture! THIS is a more exciting dog! He was NOT rushing, and was still on a loose lead. He was not pulling on the lead at all. But I had to take LONG strides and walk FAST to keep up with him. He was really showing the “reach and drive” you want to see in our breed.








(cont. below)


----------



## krandall

And here are just a couple of cute ones of him while we were waiting in line… because he IS so cute!!! I am learning every time we step into the special ring too. I watch carefully, and learn from the other competitors. Sometimes just by watching, but I am lucky that at least in this area, the other owner handlers are very willing to share their knowledge with a newcomer. Every single special in the ring this weekend is being handled by an owner handler!


----------



## Tere

They could have nicer looking grass for little Ducky. How could his little feet stay so clean?
I love how he looks at you. He looks so happy.


----------



## krandall

Tere said:


> They could have nicer looking grass for little Ducky. How could his little feet stay so clean?
> I love how he looks at you. He looks so happy.


LOL! We have had a terrible drought here this summer! The grass is bad everywhere! and yes, we love working with each other! 💕


----------



## krandall

Ducky’s brother, Parker, checked in with his Halloween costume tonight… he’s all dressed for a night on the town in NY city! I think he’s the best dressed Havanese I’ve ever seen! 💕 who could resist him?!?!


----------



## Tere

Parker really has a beautiful face! Cute costume too!


----------



## JaJa

krandall said:


> Ducky’s brother, Parker, checked in with his Halloween costume tonight… he’s all dressed for a night on the town in NY city! I think he’s the best dressed Havanese I’ve ever seen! 💕 who could resist him?!?!
> 
> View attachment 179371
> 
> View attachment 179370


What a dapper little man! Lacie is _very_ interested in his picture😉 Although she has a crush on Ducky too💖


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Parker sure is a cutie! Love his tuxedo costume!!


----------



## Maggiemae

Whew! I just finished reading this entire thread. I love seeing Ducky's progression as he grows up. He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## krandall

Thank you! He’s a love!


----------



## krandall

Ducky hit another milestone this week. He went for his annual physical at 18 months, which he passed with flying colors, and got his 3 year Rabies shot, so THAT is out of the way, (had no problems) yay!!! He got titered for distemper and parvo, and those are both fine! He also got his OFA cardiac and patella clearances! He got his OFA eye exam a couple of weeks ago, so those are all set to be submitted to OFA! 










The only thing left is is hip X-rays. He can't have his "finals" done until after he turns two. There is one breeder who wants to breed to him, whose girl is likely to come into heat before his second birthday, so we will do "prelim" hip X-rays on him and submit those to OFA. As long as those are rated well, there is no reason not to breed him to her. The vet who checks prelims is, if anything, stricter on hip X-rays than the "team" that evaluates the 2 year old X-rays. We will get final hip X-rays after he turns two. (HCA code of ethics approves of breeding dogs over 18 months old, who are fully health tested... actually, they say over 12 months for studs!  I wouldn't do that!)

It turns out that he is one of those dogs that seems to build up more tartar than than some others, so he needs his teeth cleaned. So he will have his teeth cleaned and get his hips xrayed at the same time when he is sedated for his teeth, sometime at the end of Nov. or in Dec.


----------



## krandall

Well! THAT was faster than I thought! They have an appointment for him on the 15th! So only a week away! The only problem is that we have to miss class for it, but 🤷‍♀️ The next opening was Dec. 30, and I’m not positive that OFA would have time to review the films before the girl COULD come in heat if we wait until then. So we took this one!


----------



## krandall

At 19 months, Ducky is STARTING to look and behave like a “real” show dog (most of the time!) These are his photos from the group ring in Framingham a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Molly120213

Ducky gets my vote for Best in Show any day!


----------

